# Show your *love* for Chanel Ballet Flats



## tbbbjb

I have recently fallen in love with the Chanel ballerina flats and would love to see or read descriptions about yours.  What is your favorite pair?  Are you addicted like me?

I seem to get the most use out of my special ones like tortoise and all gold.  I have lots of basics, but those are my favorite two.


----------



## BigAkoya

tbbbjb said:


> I have recently fallen in love with the Chanel ballerina flats and would love to see or read descriptions about yours. What is your favorite pair? Are you addicted like me?
> 
> I seem to get the most use out of my special ones like tortoise and all gold. I have lots of basics, but those are my favorite two.


 

I am a lover of Chanel ballet flats and own many pairs.   I love the seasonal colors!  They go great with the bags! 

You will get even more addicted!


----------



## BigAkoya

Sorry, forgot to tell you my favorites... my two favorites now are my two newest pairs... one is a cream with yellow cap toe from 12C (cruise) and the other is the newest red quilted ballet from Fall 12A (autumn).  It matches the bags.  I love the new red.  

For classics, I wear the beige with black cap toe often.  I have gone through 3 pairs of those!  If I were smart, I would have stocked up on the beige as the classics never go on sale.


----------



## tbbbjb

willeyi said:
			
		

> Sorry, forgot to tell you my favorites... my two favorites now are my two newest pairs... one is a cream with yellow cap toe from 12C (cruise) and the other is the newest red quilted ballet from Fall 12A (autumn).  It matches the bags.  I love the new red.
> 
> For classics, I wear the beige with black cap toe often.  I have gone through 3 pairs of those!  If I were smart, I would have stocked up on the beige as the classics never go on sale.



I total forgot my gorgeous red patent non- quilted ones.  They really are a true red and lots of fun when I just want a pop of red.  I recently picked-up some cream with gold toes off of eBay.  I will have to check into the taupe like you suggested, but I am really looking for the wow factor non-quilted right now.  Sales are definitely allowed and even encouraged to be added to this thread


----------



## tbbbjb

Are you as silly as me when it comes to preventative damage to the shoes? I will not wear them until I get my cobbler to put a new sole and heel on each pair so the original sole and heel never gets worn down.  Do you have the white with the black toe?  I know it is a basic but I really feel it fills a void in my collection.  I think that will be my next pair.


----------



## BigAkoya




----------



## BigAkoya




----------



## BigAkoya

Hi... Sorry for all the posts...  

The patent taupe is the first shoe.  The red and the cream with yellow are the two new ones I bought.  If you are interested, contact James at NM. He is great and good with text. His cell is 786-239-7091.  Tell him Irma referred you.  He'll send you lots of pics.  

Yes, I have the white with black toe.  Love those.  And forgot, another favorite is black with white cap toe.  I really love that one and wish I had bought two pairs.   I also have pink with black toe, black with black, and then a coral patent.   

No, I don't resole them first.  I'm probably odd, but I like to have original soles on my ballets as I feel they look weird otherwise.  I do put new heels on them because the original heels are plastic and not the nice rubber.   

You will love the white with black toe.  It usually comes in two variations, but not sold at the same time.  The first is a pure white lambskin with black toe.  The second variation is a pearly white with a black toe.  I got the pearly white and absolutely love it.   

If you see the black with white toe, you should consider it.  The different color toes really make the shoe pop.  I wish I had gotten the cream with red toe in my photo above.  I just got the yellow though.  Love it.  They also offered the yellow color (12C Jaune) in bags, so FYI if you like to match.  

Happy shopping... love that you're a ballet lover!   Please post any new finds!   I'm always interested in new ballets.   Call James if you're interested in any of the above.  I know the red seems to be a hot color and going fast.


----------



## Shopmore

willeyi said:
			
		

> Hi... Sorry for all the posts...
> 
> The patent taupe is the first shoe.  The red and the cream with yellow are the two new ones I bought.  If you are interested, contact James at NM. He is great and good with text. His cell is 786-239-7091.  Tell him Irma referred you.  He'll send you lots of pics.
> 
> Yes, I have the white with black toe.  Love those.  And forgot, another favorite is black with white cap toe.  I really love that one and wish I had bought two pairs.   I also have pink with black toe, black with black, and then a coral patent.
> 
> No, I don't resole them first.  I'm probably odd, but I like to have original soles on my ballets as I feel they look weird otherwise.  I do put new heels on them because the original heels are plastic and not the nice rubber.
> 
> You will love the white with black toe.  It usually comes in two variations, but not sold at the same time.  The first is a pure white lambskin with black toe.  The second variation is a pearly white with a black toe.  I got the pearly white and absolutely love it.
> 
> If you see the black with white toe, you should consider it.  The different color toes really make the shoe pop.  I wish I had gotten the cream with red toe in my photo above.  I just got the yellow though.  Love it.  They also offered the yellow color (12C Jaune) in bags, so FYI if you like to match.
> 
> Happy shopping... love that you're a ballet lover!   Please post any new finds!   I'm always interested in new ballets.   Call James if you're interested in any of the above.  I know the red seems to be a hot color and going fast.


Do you know how much the patent one costs?


----------



## tbbbjb

willeyi said:
			
		

> Hi... Sorry for all the posts...
> 
> The patent taupe is the first shoe.  The red and the cream with yellow are the two new ones I bought.  If you are interested, contact James at NM. He is great and good with text. His cell is 786-239-7091.  Tell him Irma referred you.  He'll send you lots of pics.
> 
> Yes, I have the white with black toe.  Love those.  And forgot, another favorite is black with white cap toe.  I really love that one and wish I had bought two pairs.   I also have pink with black toe, black with black, and then a coral patent.
> 
> No, I don't resole them first.  I'm probably odd, but I like to have original soles on my ballets as I feel they look weird otherwise.  I do put new heels on them because the original heels are plastic and not the nice rubber.
> 
> You will love the white with black toe.  It usually comes in two variations, but not sold at the same time.  The first is a pure white lambskin with black toe.  The second variation is a pearly white with a black toe.  I got the pearly white and absolutely love it.
> 
> If you see the black with white toe, you should consider it.  The different color toes really make the shoe pop.  I wish I had gotten the cream with red toe in my photo above.  I just got the yellow though.  Love it.  They also offered the yellow color (12C Jaune) in bags, so FYI if you like to match.
> 
> Happy shopping... love that you're a ballet lover!   Please post any new finds!   I'm always interested in new ballets.   Call James if you're interested in any of the above.  I know the red seems to be a hot color and going fast.



Where can I get the pearly white with black toe in a 37?


----------



## tbbbjb

Shopmore said:
			
		

> Do you know how much the patent one costs?



$625, I believe, but I could be wrong.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi. Yes, that is correct.  The tape is 625.00.  

White was last spring, so you'll have to wait because now all the fall colors are coming in.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi... I should clarify so I don't confuse anyone.  The taupe and red are new for fall.  The cream with yellow toe in the above pic is from spring so you can no longer get them.

The taupe patent is pretty and I don't see patent ballerinas come out often.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## BigAkoya

Contact James at 305-632-0344.


----------



## BigAkoya




----------



## Flyboy2

those are such cute shoe's I really need to think about getting me a pair of Chanel's but I don't usually wear flats that much unless I am home


----------



## Minette

These are mine...  Black with black patent cap toe.  LOVE!  And my brandy new Gold leather that I haven't worn yet.  I bought the gold after loving the black so much.  By far, they are the most comfortable shoes I have ever had.  And I think they look beautiful with anything and everything.  
I did have the black ones re-soled before wearing them mainly because I knew I would wear them a lot and I do!


----------



## BigAkoya

Minette said:
			
		

> These are mine...  Black with black patent cap toe.  LOVE!  And my brandy new Gold leather that I haven't worn yet.  I bought the gold after loving the black so much.  By far, they are the most comfortable shoes I have ever had.  And I think they look beautiful with anything and everything.
> I did have the black ones re-soled before wearing them mainly because I knew I would wear them a lot and I do!



Gorgeous!  You have me rethinking Metallics!   Could you do a modeling pic of the gold?


----------



## Minette

How's that?  Pardon my Jammie's!


----------



## BigAkoya

Minette said:


> View attachment 1787988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1787989
> 
> 
> How's that? Pardon my Jammie's!


 
The shoes are great and they look fabulous on you... great choice!  Cute jammies too!


----------



## Glamnatic

These are my Chanel flats I got them pre owned for just 200US from eBay and I love them, too bad its winter and I can't use them. They are amazing and timeless, if you don't have the money for new ones eBay is always a good option, I'm a huge fan of the convenience of pre loved things


----------



## pellarin22

Very cute!


----------



## tbbbjb

I love all the shoes posted.  Please keep them coming.  I would also *LOVE* to know where anyone has seen these on sale.  I know the seasonal colors go on sale, but I have yet to figure out where.


----------



## BigAkoya

tbbbjb said:


> I love all the shoes posted. Please keep them coming. I would also *LOVE* to know where anyone has seen these on sale. I know the seasonal colors go on sale, but I have yet to figure out where.


 
Oh.. the sale has been going for several weeks now!  You probably missed all the good stuff, but there may be a few good ones left.  I would suggest if you really interested in some sale ballets, you can send James a text and give him your size and ask him if there is anything left.  Chanel goes on sale twice a year, and the summer sale is is June, so you are at the very very tail end.  But the good news is if there is anything left in your size, they will be second cut, this may even be last call by now, so you'll get a super price, 60% off I think (not completely sure). 

I'd send James a text and check on your size... you never know what is in your size. 

As you probably already know, the classics never go on sale so you should grab them while you can, especially since prices seem to go up every year.  And if you like any "hot" seasonal shoes, you should consider getting at retail price because they always sell out.  For example, the 12A red is very hot this season and people seem to be going nuts for that red which is considered a true red (vs. an orange red or a brown red).   As you know from my earlier post, I bought a pair and truly love them.  The color works all year round.    

Good luck!  And if you buy anything, please post pics!


----------



## BigAkoya

Glamnatic said:


> These are my Chanel flats I got them pre owned for just 200US from eBay and I love them, too bad its winter and I can't use them. They are amazing and timeless, if you don't have the money for new ones eBay is always a good option, I'm a huge fan of the convenience of pre loved things


 
Very lovely!  Winter?  You must be down under where I am which is the U.S.   Congrats on securing these shoes!


----------



## Glamnatic

willeyi said:


> Very lovely!  Winter?  You must be down under where I am which is the U.S.   Congrats on securing these shoes!



Yes, Im located in Chile , thanks for your comment and enjoy the warmer temperatures!


----------



## Flyboy2

willeyi said:


> Oh.. the sale has been going for several weeks now!  You probably missed all the good stuff, but there may be a few good ones left.  I would suggest if you really interested in some sale ballets, you can send James a text and give him your size and ask him if there is anything left.  Chanel goes on sale twice a year, and the summer sale is is June, so you are at the very very tail end.  But the good news is if there is anything left in your size, they will be second cut, this may even be last call by now, so you'll get a super price, 60% off I think (not completely sure).
> 
> I'd send James a text and check on your size... you never know what is in your size.
> 
> As you probably already know, the classics never go on sale so you should grab them while you can, especially since prices seem to go up every year.  And if you like any "hot" seasonal shoes, you should consider getting at retail price because they always sell out.  For example, the 12A red is very hot this season and people seem to be going nuts for that red which is considered a true red (vs. an orange red or a brown red).   As you know from my earlier post, I bought a pair and truly love them.  The color works all year round.
> 
> Good luck!  And if you buy anything, please post pics!



 treat the shoe's like you do the bags, red is a very sought after color and she is right the prices and sizes have a way of both going up and going fast. The next sale I believe will be at the end of the year if I am not mistaken but the bags however do not except for a very very small selection and never the classics 
 I was so sad when I tried on this wonderful shoe because of my foot structure and my ankle surgery I can't work into this shoe because it is way to narrow


----------



## wantitneedit

Can we talk about fit/tts?  i have a reasonably high arch (or so i have been told) so wondering if this ballet flat would suit me?  Is the toe box very narrow?  I struggle with fitting into alot of ballet flats but they are the perfect shoe for my casual lifestyle.  Would the cambon style suits a wider foot/high arch better?


----------



## monap_1981

Love this thread!


----------



## BigAkoya

A few more goodies to share that is available for this season.  These are not flat flats, but I love them because the heel is low and great for work.

Sorry if I'm over posting pics, but as you can guess, I love ballets.

















These also come in all black but I prefer the beige patent above which is hard to come by.


----------



## BigAkoya

wantitneedit said:


> Can we talk about fit/tts? i have a reasonably high arch (or so i have been told) so wondering if this ballet flat would suit me? Is the toe box very narrow? I struggle with fitting into alot of ballet flats but they are the perfect shoe for my casual lifestyle. Would the cambon style suits a wider foot/high arch better?


 
For me, I wear a size 38 in Chanel and a size 37.5 in other brands like Christian Louboutin and Roger Vivier.  I also know another person that goes likes to go up a half size in Chanel. 

As for the Chanel ballets, I actually find the toe box roomy, which is why I love them.  I use ballets as a walking shoe, so I literally walk around all day in them and they feel great.  The cut of the vamp (is that what it's called... the toe part) is nice because it covers enough vs. other ballet that have a very tiny toe part and barely cover anything which them makes your feet look like they are plump and oozing out of the shoe (I hope that made sense!).  

On the cambon style, well... for me, it is cuter on display than on my feet.  The toe part covers too much; it goes up nearly 1/3 of the way up my feet.  And the leather is a thick leather, add on top the CC and it looks very bulky.  I love shoe and have tried it on several times (as if my feet were going to look differently in it one day!).  But the last time I tried it on, I was with my husband and asked his opinion and he said he made me look like I had really swollen fee due to the way the top is cut.  So for me, it doesn't work.  I expect it will look great on other folks.  

I think ballets look good a tiny bit on the loose side, they look very carefree and chic.  

I hope this was helpful.


----------



## pellarin22

I find the sizes all over the place depending on the style and the leather. My cambon flats were 37.5 but the quilted cambon flats were a 38.5. I have a pair of mary janes and they were a 38. I'm assuming that the sizes are in the french sizing where a 38 is equal to a US size 7. I always try them on first because I can't assume that I will take the same size in every style of flats.


----------



## Minette

wantitneedit said:
			
		

> Can we talk about fit/tts?  i have a reasonably high arch (or so i have been told) so wondering if this ballet flat would suit me?  Is the toe box very narrow?  I struggle with fitting into alot of ballet flats but they are the perfect shoe for my casual lifestyle.  Would the cambon style suits a wider foot/high arch better?



I also have a high arch and a wide foot and often struggle for shoes that are comfortable.   I am amazed at how nicely my black Chanel's fit me so well and how comfortable they are, from the moment I tried them at the store.  There was no break-in period. The comfort was amazing so I bought them for a trip to Paris in March that would be a lot of walking.  I wore them almost every day for about ten days in Paris and they were great!  I did bring inserts with me which I did use as after a few long days the shoes did stretch a tad.  I was especially pleased that the toe box stretched a little bit.  Now in the summer I am wearing them to work a couple times a week and don't need inserts because of the heat and my bare feet.  They remain just incredibly comfortable and... They still look new!

My Gold metallics are a little stiffer and will need some breaking in... Still comfy just not as comfy as the black with the black patent cap toe.  I agree with another poster who said you have to try each style and see what works.  I am very happy with both pairs but most especially happy with the black/black patent cap toe that really fit my Trouble-feet so well without pain.  I'm sticking with the classics in Chanel ballet flats.  When I tried the Cambon style, they were comfortable but I didn't feel I had enough support and I didn't like the way they looked on my feet...

I hope this helps you!


----------



## tbbbjb

Does anyone know how often they come out with new colors for the classic non-quilted ballerina?  How many times a year?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brooke0502

I bought these and love both!


----------



## BigAkoya

Brooke0502 said:
			
		

> I bought these and love both!



Gorgeous.  Love them on your feet. Great choices!


----------



## Brooke0502

willeyi said:
			
		

> Gorgeous.  Love them on your feet. Great choices!



Thank you, they are very comfy also!!


----------



## wantitneedit

thanks so much willeyi and Minette, ill keep your thoughts in mind when i'm scouting around.....


----------



## BigAkoya

wantitneedit said:
			
		

> thanks so much willeyi and Minette, ill keep your thoughts in mind when i'm scouting around.....



If you are considering buying more ballets, think about the red ballet from this season.  It's a limited color and to die for and I know they are selling fast. You have probably already read several TPFers have bought them and I am sure you see all the posts about 12A red madness.  I am wearing mine now and love them.  I posted a pic above.  

Enjoy your new flats!  They look great!


----------



## syh

Does anyone know if the 12a red ballet flats is available in Paris yet?


----------



## BigAkoya

syh said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if the 12a red ballet flats is available in Paris yet?



If it's not available where you are, I know my SA ships international so if you are interested, let me know and I can send you his email.


----------



## BigAkoya

New ballets.  You can text or call James at NM.  305-632-0344.


----------



## Minette

willeyi said:
			
		

> New ballets.  You can text or call James at NM.  305-632-0344.



Wow... Love them!!


----------



## tbbbjb

Love the all patent burgundy!  Can anyone tell if the blue and black have a silver or gold cc?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## tbbbjb

tbbbjb said:
			
		

> Love the all patent burgundy!  Can anyone tell if the blue and black have a silver or gold cc?  Thanks in advance!



I found out from James it's silver


----------



## honeybunch

willeyi said:


> View attachment 1787053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1787054




I love the beige patent ones.  Could they pass as a nude or are they a definite beige?  I've been looking for a nude patent ballet flat for months.


----------



## BigAkoya

honeybunch said:


> I love the beige patent ones. Could they pass as a nude or are they a definite beige? I've been looking for a nude patent ballet flat for months.


 
I love the beige ones too.  I have seen that shoe in real life, and it looks gorgeous.  For me, I put this beige in the same category as nude.  

Hmm... maybe two examples would help: 
I have a pair of Christian Louboutin beige patents that I would really call nude.  
I have the classic Chanel beige/black lambskin ballet that I would NOT call nude.  I would call that a beige.  

For this shoe, I would definitely call it a nude.  

I hope that helps.   (I know... beige/nude... it's as bad a someone trying to describe a red!).   

This shoe is very very pretty.  I hadn't considered it when I saw the pic, but I just saw it live two days ago and not it's on my mind.   Solid one color Chanel ballets are hard to find and this beige is lovely.  

Good luck!


----------



## honeybunch

willeyi said:


> I love the beige ones too.  I have seen that shoe in real life, and it looks gorgeous.  For me, I put this beige in the same category as nude.
> 
> Hmm... maybe two examples would help:
> I have a pair of Christian Louboutin beige patents that I would really call nude.
> I have the classic Chanel beige/black lambskin ballet that I would NOT call nude.  I would call that a beige.
> 
> For this shoe, I would definitely call it a nude.
> 
> I hope that helps.   (I know... beige/nude... it's as bad a someone trying to describe a red!).



Thanks!  You described it well!  That's what I was wondering - if it was the same beige as in the classic beige/black ballerinas but I'm glad to hear its more of a nude.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi everyone... More ballets.  James has all these. He is at 305-632-0344.  Kindly tell him Irma referred you. 

P.S.  since we are all ballet lovers, what do you think of the smoking slippers in the first pic?


----------



## BigAkoya




----------



## BigAkoya

willeyi said:
			
		

> Hi everyone... More ballets.  James has all these. He is at 305-632-0344.  Kindly tell him Irma referred you.
> 
> P.S.  since we are all ballet lovers, what do you think of the smoking slippers in the first pic?



The navy also comes in green with the little CC.


----------



## BigAkoya

More from James at 305-632-0344.


----------



## BigAkoya




----------



## Myrkur

I have 3 pairs!

















I love Chanel flats, they are so comfortable and classy!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Myrkur said:
			
		

> I have 3 pairs!
> 
> I love Chanel flats, they are so comfortable and classy!!



The quilted ballets are beginning to grow on me. I am beginning to like them a lot.  Do you wear them often?  Is it possible for a modelling pic?  

I usually buy the classic lamb ones, but now thinking I should start looking at the quilted ones too.


----------



## sonnetxvii

so much chanel eye candy in this thread! I'm really drawn to those smoking slippers! I already own a few pairs of classic ballet flats so perhaps the slippers will be my next purchase. chanel shoes are so addictive!


----------



## honeybunch

I tried those light coloured patent classic ballerinas when I went into the boutique.  They are a lovely colour but they almost had a greyish tinge against my skin tone.  If they were a true nude against my skin I would've bought them.


----------



## BigAkoya

honeybunch said:
			
		

> I tried those light coloured patent classic ballerinas when I went into the boutique.  They are a lovely colour but they almost had a greyish tinge against my skin tone.  If they were a true nude against my skin I would've bought them.



Oh, too bad the color was not good for you.  This is a bit off topic, but do you like Roger Vivier flats?  I love their Gomma ballets and they make a creamy nude pair with a black buckle, patent.  Just FYI to share with you.


----------



## honeybunch

willeyi said:


> Oh, too bad the color was not good for you.  This is a bit off topic, but do you like Roger Vivier flats?  I love their Gomma ballets and they make a creamy nude pair with a black buckle, patent.  Just FYI to share with you.



Thanks.  I've never tried them.


----------



## BigAkoya

Here is a pic.  I live Roger Vivier flats too.  There is a thread with shoes from this season.  Good luck!


----------



## honeybunch

^ thanks.  I'll try to check them out next time I go shopping.


----------



## stcyla

Bought these in the spring and I'm ready to start wearing them this fall! They're very comfortable.


----------



## Myrkur

stcyla said:


> Bought these in the spring and I'm ready to start wearing them this fall! They're very comfortable.



Wow these are super cute! never seen them before


----------



## Myrkur

willeyi said:


> The quilted ballets are beginning to grow on me. I am beginning to like them a lot.  Do you wear them often?  Is it possible for a modelling pic?
> 
> I usually buy the classic lamb ones, but now thinking I should start looking at the quilted ones too.


I mostly wear the flats with elastic band, they are the most comfortable for my feet. But I think it really depends on the person if a shoe is comfortable or not. 

Which one are you referring too? The one with the big white logo on it or the other ones? I will try my best to take a photo this week


----------



## BigAkoya

Myrkur said:
			
		

> I mostly wear the flats with elastic band, they are the most comfortable for my feet. But I think it really depends on the person if a shoe is comfortable or not.
> 
> Which one are you referring too? The one with the big white logo on it or the other ones? I will try my best to take a photo this week



Hi, the all dark ones in the second photo.  I usually wear the classic lambskin ones as I don't like the elastic.  I was thinking the quilted style is too thick and leather may not be soft.   Do you like your all dark quilted ones?  Comfy and do you like the way they look on your feet?  I tried on a pair once an thought because of the puffy quilt, they made my feet look puffy too... But I may have to try them on again as this style is growing on me.


----------



## laurenychu

Taken from my Instagram..both are from many seasons ago..

Me in my flats and my bestie in her sneakers!


----------



## BigAkoya

sonnetxvii said:
			
		

> so much chanel eye candy in this thread! I'm really drawn to those smoking slippers! I already own a few pairs of classic ballet flats so perhaps the slippers will be my next purchase. chanel shoes are so addictive!



Hi!  I thought they were so cute too... But sadly, they are too manly looking for me.  My look is more lady like.  It's too bad because I rely liked them but when I tried them on, I knew they were not me.  

If you like them, there is a post from someone who bought this shoe and it looks fantastic on her.  Search in the Chanel thread in "man oh man smoking slipper".  You will modeling pics. 

Good luck and if you purchase, please post a modellin pic!


----------



## ckb

I own the cream flats with the black cap toe and I'm absolutely in love! They're a classic, and match everything in my closet. No break-in required either


----------



## Myrkur

willeyi said:


> Hi, the all dark ones in the second photo.  I usually wear the classic lambskin ones as I don't like the elastic.  I was thinking the quilted style is too thick and leather may not be soft.   Do you like your all dark quilted ones?  Comfy and do you like the way they look on your feet?  I tried on a pair once an thought because of the puffy quilt, they made my feet look puffy too... But I may have to try them on again as this style is growing on me.



Yes I like them! They are comfortable and I like the way they look on my feet. My dog wanted to be in the photo too


----------



## Flip88

stcyla said:


> Bought these in the spring and I'm ready to start wearing them this fall! They're very comfortable.



My favorites!


----------



## BigAkoya

Myrkur said:


> Yes I like them! They are comfortable and I like the way they look on my feet. My dog wanted to be in the photo too


 
Thanks for posting pics. They look great on you!  I will definitely have to try them on again.  They are so classic.


----------



## Myrkur

willeyi said:


> Thanks for posting pics. They look great on you!  I will definitely have to try them on again.  They are so classic.



Thank you! I hope you'll like them on your feet this time


----------



## stcyla

Flip88 said:


> My favorites!



Thanks  
My sister tells me that I should have gotten the ones with the Chanel logo on the front so everyone knows their Chanel. But I like these best- discrete is more of my style and those who notice they're Chanel will be the ones who really appreciate and follow their collections.


----------



## Flip88

stcyla said:


> Thanks
> My sister tells me that I should have gotten the ones with the Chanel logo on the front so everyone knows their Chanel. But I like these best- discrete is more of my style and those who notice they're Chanel will be the ones who really appreciate and follow their collections.



Absolutely, more discrete


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi ladies, just got these ...navy / black ballet combo. 

If you might be interested, ask for Joey at Chanel in NYC. He has them.


----------



## eggpudding

Love this thread!! Great pics ladies. 

Were the smoking slippers womens' or mens' collection..? I would love a pair. I currently get a lot of use out of the black lamb w/ black patent toe but I'm not a fan of how they make my legs look bigger because the flats themselves are cut so teeny in comparison, if that makes sense.. I would prefer the toe squarer.


----------



## BigAkoya

I tried the smoking slippers on in real life and they looked too manly on me.  My "look" is more feminine, elegant, classic, with a touch of trendy (hope that made sense) and as much as I wanted these shoes I work, they didn't look right on me.  I will stick to ballerinas as you can see from the latest pair I purchased.

The smoking slippers also made me look like I was wearing men's shoes (big men's shoes) which I guess is the point but I didn't think it brought out the best in me.  

Of course the SA said they were totally cute,
but of course she would say that.  

There is a post with modelling pics of someone who bought them and they look great on her.  You should see if you like the way they look.  So everyone is different.  Try them and see if like them.   You may fall in love!   Or like me, make it a definite no.


----------



## msvivi

willeyi said:
			
		

> Hi... Sorry for all the posts...
> 
> The patent taupe is the first shoe.  The red and the cream with yellow are the two new ones I bought.  If you are interested, contact James at NM. He is great and good with text. His cell is 786-239-7091.  Tell him Irma referred you.  He'll send you lots of pics.
> 
> Yes, I have the white with black toe.  Love those.  And forgot, another favorite is black with white cap toe.  I really love that one and wish I had bought two pairs.   I also have pink with black toe, black with black, and then a coral patent.
> 
> No, I don't resole them first.  I'm probably odd, but I like to have original soles on my ballets as I feel they look weird otherwise.  I do put new heels on them because the original heels are plastic and not the nice rubber.
> 
> You will love the white with black toe.  It usually comes in two variations, but not sold at the same time.  The first is a pure white lambskin with black toe.  The second variation is a pearly white with a black toe.  I got the pearly white and absolutely love it.
> 
> If you see the black with white toe, you should consider it.  The different color toes really make the shoe pop.  I wish I had gotten the cream with red toe in my photo above.  I just got the yellow though.  Love it.  They also offered the yellow color (12C Jaune) in bags, so FYI if you like to match.
> 
> Happy shopping... love that you're a ballet lover!   Please post any new finds!   I'm always interested in new ballets.   Call James if you're interested in any of the above.  I know the red seems to be a hot color and going fast.



Hi, i just got chanel flats (my first pair) and i was wondering about resoling them. But u did say its better to just put new heels. Can u please give me some tips?? Im unsure which route to take..
TIA


----------



## BigAkoya

msvivi said:


> Hi, i just got chanel flats (my first pair) and i was wondering about resoling them. But u did say its better to just put new heels. Can u please give me some tips?? Im unsure which route to take..
> TIA


 
Hi, congratulations on your first pair of Chanel flats!  What did you get?  

On resoling, I prefer to just put on new heels and not resole.  I resoled once, because people said it's such a nice shoe and you should resole it.  I did not like how it looked.  What the cobbler does when he resoles is basically adds a new sole to the upper 2/3 of the shoe.  The middle part of the shoe is the original, so now it looks "patched".   What it looks like to me is a person who has one pair of shoes and wears it forever and ever.  By the time your soles wear out, your top leather will look old (shoes do not last forever).   By that time, you will need a new pair of shoes.  

Resoling takes away from the clean line of a shoe.   I know, most people think "no one sees the bottom of my shoes".  Totally wrong.  A lot of people sit cross-legged or one leg crossed under their leg.  You then see the bottom of the sole and a resole looks bad.  

This is purely my opinion, and I am sure there are those out there who resole.  I personally think it cheapens the look of a Chanel.  The point of wearing nice shoes is that they are nice.  Once a shoe gets beat up, nothing can save it, and it is no longer the "$600.00" Chanel flat.  It is just a beat up old shoe, so time to get another one.  

I hope that makes sense.  As you can tell, I am passionate about not resoling.   

Wear your shoes carefree, as if they are your everyday ballets.  That is how ballets are meant to look.   You will love your shoes!   

One other tip... please don't mess with the bow!  You will never get it tied back to the way Chanel did it and it will look awful.  This is speaking from experience!  My first pair of ballets, I messed with the bow.  I didn't realize it at the time since it was my first pair, but a perfect bow is what the shoe is all about.  The two little tails hang nicely, and the two loops are perfectly aligned at the top.  So... look at the your perfect bow now.  And don't mess with it!   

Next time you browse on ebay of people selling their used Chanels, you may find a shoe with a bad bow.  Or, look at other Chanel ballet flats that people have worn, you may also see a bad bow.  You will then know exactly what I mean.   

Here is an ebay photo of a bad bow.  This person untied it and tied it again.  It is not original and the bow looks like a mess.  Look at yours... isn't your bow just perfect and gorgeous?  Yes, I see that smile on your face... you know your shoes are so lovely!!!!  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-BLAC...88205?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2321b3d20d

They have that bow tied down to a science!  A Chanel bow is not a random bow-tie, and every bow is tied exactly the same.  The loops are perfect as is the tail of the bow.  

I hope this helps... and congratulations again!   I am a huge fan of ballets and own a lot.  I love them all.


----------



## BigAkoya

Example of perfect bows... The bows make the shoe so don't mess with the bow no matter how tempting.  I learned the hard way.


----------



## msvivi

willeyi said:


> Hi, congratulations on your first pair of Chanel flats!  What did you get?
> 
> On resoling, I prefer to just put on new heels and not resole.  I resoled once, because people said it's such a nice shoe and you should resole it.  I did not like how it looked.  What the cobbler does when he resoles is basically adds a new sole to the upper 2/3 of the shoe.  The middle part of the shoe is the original, so now it looks "patched".   What it looks like to me is a person who has one pair of shoes and wears it forever and ever.  By the time your soles wear out, your top leather will look old (shoes do not last forever).   By that time, you will need a new pair of shoes.
> 
> Resoling takes away from the clean line of a shoe.   I know, most people think "no one sees the bottom of my shoes".  Totally wrong.  A lot of people sit cross-legged or one leg crossed under their leg.  You then see the bottom of the sole and a resole looks bad.
> 
> This is purely my opinion, and I am sure there are those out there who resole.  I personally think it cheapens the look of a Chanel.  The point of wearing nice shoes is that they are nice.  Once a shoe gets beat up, nothing can save it, and it is no longer the "$600.00" Chanel flat.  It is just a beat up old shoe, so time to get another one.
> 
> I hope that makes sense.  As you can tell, I am passionate about not resoling.
> 
> Wear your shoes carefree, as if they are your everyday ballets.  That is how ballets are meant to look.   You will love your shoes!
> 
> One other tip... please don't mess with the bow!  You will never get it tied back to the way Chanel did it and it will look awful.  This is speaking from experience!  My first pair of ballets, I messed with the bow.  I didn't realize it at the time since it was my first pair, but a perfect bow is what the shoe is all about.  The two little tails hang nicely, and the two loops are perfectly aligned at the top.  So... look at the your perfect bow now.  And don't mess with it!
> 
> Next time you browse on ebay of people selling their used Chanels, you may find a shoe with a bad bow.  Or, look at other Chanel ballet flats that people have worn, you may also see a bad bow.  You will then know exactly what I mean.
> 
> Here is an ebay photo of a bad bow.  This person untied it and tied it again.  It is not original and the bow looks like a mess.  Look at yours... isn't your bow just perfect and gorgeous?  Yes, I see that smile on your face... you know your shoes are so lovely!!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-BLAC...88205?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2321b3d20d
> 
> They have that bow tied down to a science!  A Chanel bow is not a random bow-tie, and every bow is tied exactly the same.  The loops are perfect as is the tail of the bow.
> 
> I hope this helps... and congratulations again!   I am a huge fan of ballets and own a lot.  I love them all.




Willeyi,

I really cannot thank you enough for your help and advice. I do agree with you, as it is a shoe and will get old and worn with time. So, no point in taking away it's classic look. 
I did notice by the way you speak u are passionate about Chanel, I feel that I couldn't have asked someone better for tips  Again thank u

I got the classic nude flat with black cap toe, i'm so happy about it, and i must confess most comfortable flats ever (didn't have to break into them) you def understand what i mean. You got me smiling at the bow part and i promise i will NOT mess with them, lol.

So my best bet would be to take them to the cobbler just to get a new heel?

Thx and your help is much appreciated.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

willeyi said:


> Hi, congratulations on your first pair of Chanel flats! What did you get?
> 
> On resoling, I prefer to just put on new heels and not resole. I resoled once, because people said it's such a nice shoe and you should resole it. I did not like how it looked. What the cobbler does when he resoles is basically adds a new sole to the upper 2/3 of the shoe. The middle part of the shoe is the original, so now it looks "patched". What it looks like to me is a person who has one pair of shoes and wears it forever and ever. By the time your soles wear out, your top leather will look old (shoes do not last forever). By that time, you will need a new pair of shoes.
> 
> Resoling takes away from the clean line of a shoe. I know, most people think "no one sees the bottom of my shoes". Totally wrong. A lot of people sit cross-legged or one leg crossed under their leg. You then see the bottom of the sole and a resole looks bad.
> 
> This is purely my opinion, and I am sure there are those out there who resole. I personally think it cheapens the look of a Chanel. The point of wearing nice shoes is that they are nice. Once a shoe gets beat up, nothing can save it, and it is no longer the "$600.00" Chanel flat. It is just a beat up old shoe, so time to get another one.
> 
> I hope that makes sense. As you can tell, I am passionate about not resoling.
> 
> Wear your shoes carefree, as if they are your everyday ballets. That is how ballets are meant to look. You will love your shoes!
> 
> One other tip... please don't mess with the bow! You will never get it tied back to the way Chanel did it and it will look awful. This is speaking from experience! My first pair of ballets, I messed with the bow. I didn't realize it at the time since it was my first pair, but a perfect bow is what the shoe is all about. The two little tails hang nicely, and the two loops are perfectly aligned at the top. So... look at the your perfect bow now. And don't mess with it!
> 
> Next time you browse on ebay of people selling their used Chanels, you may find a shoe with a bad bow. Or, look at other Chanel ballet flats that people have worn, you may also see a bad bow. You will then know exactly what I mean.
> 
> Here is an ebay photo of a bad bow. This person untied it and tied it again. It is not original and the bow looks like a mess. Look at yours... isn't your bow just perfect and gorgeous? Yes, I see that smile on your face... you know your shoes are so lovely!!!!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/CHANEL-BLAC...88205?pt=US_Women_s_Shoes&hash=item2321b3d20d
> 
> They have that bow tied down to a science! A Chanel bow is not a random bow-tie, and every bow is tied exactly the same. The loops are perfect as is the tail of the bow.
> 
> I hope this helps... and congratulations again! I am a huge fan of ballets and own a lot. I love them all.


 
I completely agree with your opinion on resoling. I had a pair of Ferragamos resoled that I loved and wore often. When I got them back, I haven't worn them once, it just ruins the looks of the shoe. It does look patched and I don't like it at all.


----------



## BigAkoya

msvivi said:


> Willeyi,
> 
> I really cannot thank you enough for your help and advice. I do agree with you, as it is a shoe and will get old and worn with time. So, no point in taking away it's classic look.
> I did notice by the way you speak u are passionate about Chanel, I feel that I couldn't have asked someone better for tips  Again thank u
> 
> I got the classic nude flat with black cap toe, i'm so happy about it, and i must confess most comfortable flats ever (didn't have to break into them) you def understand what i mean. You got me smiling at the bow part and i promise i will NOT mess with them, lol.
> 
> So my best bet would be to take them to the cobbler just to get a new heel?
> 
> Thx and your help is much appreciated.


 
Hi... I'm glad my suggestions were helpful.  And yes the ballets are so comfy and they work with everything.   This will not be your last pair I'm sure!   Your choice was perfect... the classic beige/black was my first pair as well, but I didn't know better and started playing with the bow.  (You can tell it has traumatized me to this day!).   You will love your beige/black, and this color combo goes with everything.   

On the heel, you can wear the shoe now and then put a new heel on when it starts wearing a bit.  So yes, just get a new heel, just don't resole.  I wear new ballets out of the box for a bit (I can't resist, so I wear any new ballets the next day I get them!).  Then, I just get them reheeled.  

Speaking of bows... this is quite amazing we are talking about bows and now I have a bow problem!  I have purchased over 15 ballets, and all the bows have been perfect, not one has had a problem.  Except...  this new pair I just ordered (the navy/blue pair I posted earlier).  The right shoe is perfect which is the photo I posted earlier, but the bow on the left shoe is retarded!  It sticks up and does not lay flat.  I asked my husband if he thought the bow would flatten out if maybe I put a heavy towel over it or something.  My husband says "No, the bow makes the shoe, and the bow will stick back up and look messed up".  I think I trained him well!  

Quite unbelievable actually, this is definitely a first.  Never experienced it before, but it's not a major tragedy.  I found it funny we were just talking about not messing with the bows.  I will exchange my new pair and get another pair.   

Congratulations on your ballet flats!   Take them out of the box and wear them tomorrow!  I am sure they will be so beautiful on you.  

Hmm... what should be the next color you get?  They make new seasonal color combos each season.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

laurenychu said:


> Taken from my Instagram..both are from many seasons ago..
> 
> Me in my flats and my bestie in her sneakers!



Beautiful couple!


----------



## myism

my first pair of chanel flats


----------



## 4Elegance

myism said:
			
		

> my first pair of chanel flats



Those are beautiful.  Love the color...enjoy


----------



## mpsharrow

Gorgeous!


----------



## 4Elegance

These are my flat sandals.  I wear them non stop during the summer


----------



## Myrkur

willeyi said:


> Example of perfect bows... The bows make the shoe so don't mess with the bow no matter how tempting.  I learned the hard way.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1850707



That is so true


----------



## ipudgybear

4Elegance said:


> These are my flat sandals.  I wear them non stop during the summer
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858083


Hows the wear on Chanel sandals? They look cute on you! 


myism said:


> my first pair of chanel flats


Those are cute! I love the color!


----------



## 4Elegance

ipudgybear said:
			
		

> Hows the wear on Chanel sandals? They look cute on you!
> 
> Those are cute! I love the color!



Thank you.  I've had these since last summer and alternate between those and my Tory Burch Miller and both have worn beautifully.  I love them.


----------



## angelcove

myism said:


> my first pair of chanel flats



I love these!!!! Where did u get them???  Thx


----------



## myism

angelcove said:


> I love these!!!! Where did u get them???  Thx



Thanks! and i got them from neiman marcus


----------



## Lzamare

4Elegance said:
			
		

> These are my flat sandals.  I wear them non stop during the summer



Super cute!


----------



## 4Elegance

Lzamare said:
			
		

> Super cute!



Thank you


----------



## Belen.E

myism said:


> my first pair of chanel flats
> 
> img.purseforum.com/attachments/shoes-shoes-shoes/the-glass-slipper/1854487d1346463061-show-your-love-for-chanel-ballet-flats-1_chanel.jpg




*swoons* those are gorgeous myism. I don't even like the color pink but I can't stop thinking about those flats 

And yay for my first post!


----------



## BigAkoya

Previously sold out, but James has a fresh shipment of red ballets.  Call or text him at 305-632-0344.


----------



## Cshotcoco

Chanel flats.


----------



## BigAkoya

So...ever since a TPFer asked about the ballet with the tiny metal CCs on the top, I have been debating if it was too much bling vs the classic ballets.   Well, they are not too much bling and I love them.  Here are my new navy/black ballets with the silver CCs.   

Thanks to you for making me think about a new style of ballets.  Love this forum.


----------



## RunOnTn

willeyi said:


> So...ever since a TPFer asked about the ballet with the tiny metal CCs on the top, I have been debating if it was too much bling vs the classic ballets.   Well, they are not too much bling and I love them.  Here are my new navy/black ballets with the silver CCs.
> 
> Thanks to you for making me think about a new style of ballets.  Love this forum.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1868454


Can you please tell me the price for these flats? Thanks!


----------



## BigAkoya

RunOnTn said:
			
		

> Can you please tell me the price for these flats? Thanks!



Hi... They were $675.00.


----------



## pam ewing

willeyi said:


> More from James at 305-632-0344.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1832513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1832514


Do you like the patenty ones all the way on the left (with the beige cap toe)?
I just got them. I'm also scared they'll go on sale in the winter being they're seasonal.


----------



## jellybebe

stcyla said:


> Bought these in the spring and I'm ready to start wearing them this fall! They're very comfortable.



These are sooo gorgeous! I love how they're plain in the front with the amazing chain detail in the heel.


----------



## StylishFarmer

I bought these without trying them on cause I absolutely adore the colour combination. Alas, they are too big! I should have bought the 40 instead of the 41. I'm now trying to sell them in eBay.  If I can find them again, I would buy them


----------



## layd3k

StylishFarmer said:
			
		

> I bought these without trying them on cause I absolutely adore the colour combination. Alas, they are too big! I should have bought the 40 instead of the 41. I'm now trying to sell them in eBay.  If I can find them again, I would buy them



Too bad! Such awesome shoes and a classic colour combo! Did you get them on sale? Why can't you return them to the boutique?


----------



## BigAkoya

pam ewing said:


> Do you like the patenty ones all the way on the left (with the beige cap toe)?
> I just got them. I'm also scared they'll go on sale in the winter being they're seasonal.


 
Hi... I love those patent ones.  I think they are gorgeous.  On going on sale... here is my feelings with Chanel shoes...  I own a lot of ballets (over 10 pairs), and I know the classics never go on sale (e.g. beige, black).  However, I buy a lot of the seasonal color ballets and was also worried about that.  Well... everytime a Chanel sale happened (twice a year), I go and check out and see what ballets are on sale.  I hate to say it, but...  the ones I bought they never have in my size (I ask my SA because sometimes, I get a second pair of the same shoe if I love the seasonal color).  And... the ones leftover are really the trendy shoes that scream "season 12A"... which is probably why they are on sale anyway, since most people did not buy them.  

I find that pretty ballets are often sold out.  So... my thoughts are... get the shoe while it's in your size and wear them.  If they go on sale and they happen to have your size (it has never happened for me), then you would have enjoyed wearing them for so many months earlier anyway... no regrets at all. 

My experience with Chanel is... get it while it's available.  I have hesitated on a few items in the past, mostly shoes, hoping they will be one sale, and it never works out for me. So, I buy if they have my size. I find Chanel sales quite useless, especially shoes and bags.  Their clothing is not bad, but even those sizes are limited.   

And to me... that's why the items are on sale... because no one wanted them.  The ballet you have is gorgeous.  Buy the shoe you love and wear them!  

And... if you really really love them, consider getting another pair because they are seasonal and it is rare the color combo will come back.  I know it sounds crazy, but if you wear ballets often and that is your "look", then a duplicate shoe is not crazy at all.   I learned that from experience after one of my beloved ballets got all worn out (pale pink)... I have yet to see that color combo, and it has been since 2007.  I wish I had gotten second pair back then.  

Wear your ballets!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## StylishFarmer

layd3k said:
			
		

> Too bad! Such awesome shoes and a classic colour combo! Did you get them on sale? Why can't you return them to the boutique?



I bought them on eBay...


----------



## BigAkoya

StylishFarmer said:


> I bought these without trying them on cause I absolutely adore the colour combination. Alas, they are too big! I should have bought the 40 instead of the 41. I'm now trying to sell them in eBay. If I can find them again, I would buy them
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904831


 
Are they pale pink and black?  If yes, I love this ballet and bought them when they came out back 2004/2005.  I bought them with the matching bag and wore the shoes to death.  Of course my pink bag is still around and I have been searching for this shoe combo ever since.   It has not yet existed.  I would suggest if this is your first Chanel ballet, don't sell them yet.  I like my ballets a bit looser and not so tight that your feet look like they are oozing out of the shoe.  Because a ballet is a delicate shoe, you don't want them looking too tight.  You may think they are big, but maybe you can try on a size 40 and be sure.  The size 40 may be too tight, and you really need the 41.  

I love that shoe.  Lastly... you mentioned 40 and then 41.  Do they not come in half sizes after 40... such as 40.5?   

My regular size shoe is 37.5, but in Chanel ballets, all of mine are 38.  So... try them again...  a litle loose is much better than a little tight.   I like mine loose.  

These are gorgeous... especially if they are the pale pink and black.


----------



## ilovekitty

How to do you guys clean your chanel flats? I have leather pair with patent toe.
is the leather lambskin? help please
thanks!


----------



## pam ewing

Ok Thanks so much! I was also hesitant because I thought maybe they're strictly for summer, but I live on the west coast so I guess they're good for all year round. By the way which classic do you have? the dark camel w/the black toe? Some of my friends say these flats look too matronly. (I think we have the same taste! Are you also the one that has that new navy flat w/the black toe & the gold-ish logo?)




willeyi said:


> Hi... I love those patent ones.  I think they are gorgeous.  On going on sale... here is my feelings with Chanel shoes...  I own a lot of ballets (over 10 pairs), and I know the classics never go on sale (e.g. beige, black).  However, I buy a lot of the seasonal color ballets and was also worried about that.  Well... everytime a Chanel sale happened (twice a year), I go and check out and see what ballets are on sale.  I hate to say it, but...  the ones I bought they never have in my size (I ask my SA because sometimes, I get a second pair of the same shoe if I love the seasonal color).  And... the ones leftover are really the trendy shoes that scream "season 12A"... which is probably why they are on sale anyway, since most people did not buy them.
> 
> I find that pretty ballets are often sold out.  So... my thoughts are... get the shoe while it's in your size and wear them.  If they go on sale and they happen to have your size (it has never happened for me), then you would have enjoyed wearing them for so many months earlier anyway... no regrets at all.
> 
> My experience with Chanel is... get it while it's available.  I have hesitated on a few items in the past, mostly shoes, hoping they will be one sale, and it never works out for me. So, I buy if they have my size. I find Chanel sales quite useless, especially shoes and bags.  Their clothing is not bad, but even those sizes are limited.
> 
> And to me... that's why the items are on sale... because no one wanted them.  The ballet you have is gorgeous.  Buy the shoe you love and wear them!
> 
> And... if you really really love them, consider getting another pair because they are seasonal and it is rare the color combo will come back.  I know it sounds crazy, but if you wear ballets often and that is your "look", then a duplicate shoe is not crazy at all.   I learned that from experience after one of my beloved ballets got all worn out (pale pink)... I have yet to see that color combo, and it has been since 2007.  I wish I had gotten second pair back then.
> 
> Wear your ballets!  They are gorgeous!


----------



## StylishFarmer

willeyi said:
			
		

> Are they pale pink and black?  If yes, I love this ballet and bought them when they came out back 2004/2005.  I bought them with the matching bag and wore the shoes to death.  Of course my pink bag is still around and I have been searching for this shoe combo ever since.   It has not yet existed.  I would suggest if this is your first Chanel ballet, don't sell them yet.  I like my ballets a bit looser and not so tight that your feet look like they are oozing out of the shoe.  Because a ballet is a delicate shoe, you don't want them looking too tight.  You may think they are big, but maybe you can try on a size 40 and be sure.  The size 40 may be too tight, and you really need the 41.
> 
> I love that shoe.  Lastly... you mentioned 40 and then 41.  Do they not come in half sizes after 40... such as 40.5?
> 
> My regular size shoe is 37.5, but in Chanel ballets, all of mine are 38.  So... try them again...  a litle loose is much better than a little tight.   I like mine loose.
> 
> These are gorgeous... especially if they are the pale pink and black.



Hey 

They are a beautiful beige and black. True classic combination. I understand what your saying about the size but I can fit my finger behind my heel with these. I will keep searching for these again in a smaller size.


----------



## shpahlc

How do Chanel flats hold up/compare to say, Lanvin flats? I need some work flats and would prefer to make an investment in shoes that I love., so long as they last.


----------



## pellarin22

I've got both and the Chanel flats hold up better. I think that the heel on the Lanvin is lower so you start to get wear and tear on the leather just above the heel area. I don't have that at all with my Chanel flats.


----------



## BigAkoya

StylishFarmer said:


> Hey
> 
> They are a beautiful beige and black. True classic combination. I understand what your saying about the size but I can fit my finger behind my heel with these. I will keep searching for these again in a smaller size.


 
Me too.  I can put a finger and more in the back.  I prefer looser ballets... they are meant to be comfy so that you can walk around all day without having squished toes.  

Good luck!


----------



## BigAkoya

pam ewing said:


> Ok Thanks so much! I was also hesitant because I thought maybe they're strictly for summer, but I live on the west coast so I guess they're good for all year round. By the way which classic do you have? the dark camel w/the black toe? Some of my friends say these flats look too matronly. (I think we have the same taste! Are you also the one that has that new navy flat w/the black toe & the gold-ish logo?)


 
Hi... you can wear ballets all year round.  I wear mine all year round, even in the dead of winter.  The only time I don't wear ballets is when it is super super freezing and I need boots.   

I have both the classics... the beige with black cap toe and black with black patent cap toe. 

Yes, I am the one with the new navy flat with black cap toe.  I love this new style.  It also comes in a few others colors.  

Recently, I also bought the red caviar... this shoe is to die for, and it is still available now since it is part of 12A.  I also bought a cream with yellow cap toe from spring 12C, and of course the new navy CC logo, also from 12A.  I think Post #8  in this thread are some pics I posted.  The red and the cream with yellow toe are posted there.  

You will love your ballets... they are my go to shoe for sure!  

My favorite ballet of all time is a black caviar with a pearly white cap toe.  So so so cute... if you ever see it, grab it.  It goes with so much.  I regretted not buying two pairs... I absolutely love that shoe (along with my pink ballet).   My husband calls the black caviar with the pearly white cap toe my "orca shoes" because they look like an orca whale.


----------



## StylishFarmer

willeyi said:


> Me too. I can put a finger and more in the back. I prefer looser ballets... they are meant to be comfy so that you can walk around all day without having squished toes.
> 
> Good luck!


 

Thank you  

Question for you.. do your feet slip out the back and does it mean you have to shuffle your feet so they dont fall off? Do you find your self scrunching your toes ?  This is what happens to me when I wear shoes too big. If you have a trick for keeping them on, please share .. please?


----------



## BigAkoya

StylishFarmer said:
			
		

> Thank you
> 
> Question for you.. do your feet slip out the back and does it mean you have to shuffle your feet so they dont fall off? Do you find your self scrunching your toes ?  This is what happens to me when I wear shoes too big. If you have a trick for keeping them on, please share .. please?



Oh... If you have to scrunch your toes to keep them on, they do sound too big.  Mine are loose but not falling off.  Yours do sound too big it seems.


----------



## Minette

shpahlc said:
			
		

> How do Chanel flats hold up/compare to say, Lanvin flats? I need some work flats and would prefer to make an investment in shoes that I love., so long as they last.



I can't speak for Lanvin but... Early this year, i bought the black leather Chanel flats with black patent cap toe about a month before a trip to Paris.  I wore them daily, all day, in Paris for almost two weeks, walking, walking and walking, through cobblestone streets and even in the rain and they held up incredibly.  Since then, I wear them about once or twice weekly.  They still look new to me.  However, I did have my flats soled before I wore them for the first time.  I really didn't want to wear out the sole.  I have a great cobbler who does a terrific job.  I have also brought them to my cobbler twice for a good cleaning.  I think I will have this pair forever. Amazing.  If I was only wearing them to work I don't think I'd need to have them re- soled from the start though.   I was just afraid of heavy walking through the streets of Paris for a long time...


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

StylishFarmer said:


> I bought these without trying them on cause I absolutely adore the colour combination. Alas, they are too big! I should have bought the 40 instead of the 41. I'm now trying to sell them in eBay.  If I can find them again, I would buy them
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904830
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1904831



I'm sorry to hear that. They look gorgeous.


----------



## StylishFarmer

Lavenderduckiez said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. They look gorgeous.


 

Yeah, me too... I look at them and fall in love again. Oh well, wasnt meant to be.


----------



## stcyla

jellybebe said:


> These are sooo gorgeous! I love how they're plain in the front with the amazing chain detail in the heel.



Thank you very much :]

But speaking of whether or not Chanel ballet flats are worth it or not... after wearing these shoes two times, or at a maximum of three times, I noticed the seam at the back of one of the shoes is coming undone. I can have them fixed at Chanel I'm sure, but I can't believe that this would happen to shoes that cost THAT much and were gently worn =/


----------



## BigAkoya

I forgot about this thread..  So...I thought I would share... New ballets for cruise.  If you are interested, James has all of these.  He is at 305-632-0344.  Kindly tell him Irma referred you.


----------



## mspell2

Love the cambon ballet flats. I saw a picture of them in the nude on nude and have been searching for them for years now without any luck. Only ones I see in stores are the black with white CC's or black with black CC's


----------



## BigAkoya

mspell2 said:
			
		

> Love the cambon ballet flats. I saw a picture of them in the nude on nude and have been searching for them for years now without any luck. Only ones I see in stores are the black with white CC's or black with black CC's



I like this version too, but you are right, I haven't seen them for years.  The beige ballets are quite nice, and similar, but I know they are not the Cambons.  I heard they are discontinuing the  cambon bag line, so maybe the shoes will be discontinued also.  Not sure.


----------



## layd3k

I need some help! I was wondering if anyone has recently, within the past year or so, bought a pair of the classic cap-toe flats from Chanel in Canada. I am mainly interested in the quilted pairs, but whatever info you might have would be greatly appreciated! I dont want to go into the store and leave with major sticker-shock!


----------



## layd3k

willeyi said:


> Hi ladies, just got these ...navy / black ballet combo.
> 
> If you might be interested, ask for Joey at Chanel in NYC. He has them.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1846786
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1846785



Hi! I was just wondering, if you dont mind, how much was this pair before tax? Thank you!!


----------



## BigAkoya

layd3k said:
			
		

> Hi! I was just wondering, if you dont mind, how much was this pair before tax? Thank you!!



Hi,  I don't mind sharing at all.  The shoes were $625.00, and I bought them at Chanel in NYC.  They were shipped so no tax, but they charged 25.00 for shipping.  

Related... I also just got another navy ballet (I really love ballets as you can guess).  Here they are so you can compare.  These were 675.00 and  I got them at NM.  If you need a great SA at NM, mine is James at 305-632-0344.  Tell him Irma referred you.  He is really really great and will also send you pics of other shoes you might like.


----------



## BigAkoya

Hi again, and in case you might like ivory flats, I just bought these too.  Love these!  These were also 625.00.


----------



## Minette

willeyi said:
			
		

> Hi again, and in case you might like ivory flats, I just bought these too.  Love these!  These were also 625.00.



So pretty!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Minette said:
			
		

> So pretty!!



Thank you!


----------



## blossomlight

willeyi said:
			
		

> Hi,  I don't mind sharing at all.  The shoes were $625.00, and I bought them at Chanel in NYC.  They were shipped so no tax, but they charged 25.00 for shipping.
> 
> Related... I also just got another navy ballet (I really love ballets as you can guess).  Here they are so you can compare.  These were 675.00 and  I got them at NM.  If you need a great SA at NM, mine is James at 305-632-0344.  Tell him Irma referred you.  He is really really great and will also send you pics of other shoes you might like.



Hi, 
I was wondering can I buy from him if I'm in Australia?


----------



## mularice

Chanel Ballet flats are my go to everyday shoe. I have a pair of Cambon flats in black and white. I used to wear these a lot when I was 16 but now favour the classic ballet flats. My favourites are the black leather with patent toe cap and the quilted with plain toe cap. I tend to stick to classic plain colours. Here are my newest ones:


----------



## BigAkoya

blossomlight said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I was wondering can I buy from him if I'm in Australia?



Hi.  I don't think they do that anymore.


----------



## ehy210

Brooke0502 said:


> I bought these and love both!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794251
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1794257



Love them! Are the cambon flats still in production? My SA  told me they weren't in production anymore. I can't find them anywhere. When did you buy them? TIA!


----------



## Sincerelycass11

mularice said:
			
		

> Chanel Ballet flats are my go to everyday shoe. I have a pair of Cambon flats in black and white. I used to wear these a lot when I was 16 but now favour the classic ballet flats. My favourites are the black leather with patent toe cap and the quilted with plain toe cap. I tend to stick to classic plain colours. Here are my newest ones:



Ohhh so beautiful and classy! Mod pics please!!!!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

My new pair of black classic flats: A02819 Y01552
They are incredibly comfortable!


----------



## mularice

These are my black leather with patent toe cap. They are so versatile and comfy


----------



## gottaluvmybags

ehy210 said:
			
		

> Love them! Are the cambon flats still in production? My SA  told me they weren't in production anymore. I can't find them anywhere. When did you buy them? TIA!



I bought a pair last year at Nordstrom in fashion valley (San Diego) and I know that Seattle had some.  I had to return mine because they fit big and wide,  I'm a size 6 and the 36 were huge on me but they were the smallest size available.


----------



## Sincerelycass11

mularice said:
			
		

> These are my black leather with patent toe cap. They are so versatile and comfy



Love your outfit!!


----------



## lovebrandname

myism said:


> my first pair of chanel flats



Can I ask where did you buy and how much?


----------



## BigAkoya

My new pink ballets.


----------



## LizzielovesCL

mularice said:


> Chanel Ballet flats are my go to everyday shoe. I have a pair of Cambon flats in black and white. I used to wear these a lot when I was 16 but now favour the classic ballet flats. My favourites are the black leather with patent toe cap and the quilted with plain toe cap. I tend to stick to classic plain colours. Here are my newest ones:



LOVE YOUR NEW FLATS!


----------



## mularice

LizzielovesCL said:
			
		

> LOVE YOUR NEW FLATS!



Thank you! If I'm not in these I'm in CLs! I just saw some super cute Chanel flats, in fact I saw a few. Too bad I am on a ban!


----------



## dpgyrl026

Finally my first pair of CC flats.  I get the feeling it won't be my last.

Originally was going to do colored ones.. but decided on the quintessential two toned black/beige flats and will work my way to colored ones.  Hubby got this as one of my Xmas gifts.


----------



## BigAkoya

dpgyrl026 said:
			
		

> Finally my first pair of CC flats.  I get the feeling it won't be my last.
> 
> Originally was going to do colored ones.. but decided on the quintessential two toned black/beige flats and will work my way to colored ones.  Hubby got this as one of my Xmas gifts.



Love them!  Congratulations on your first pair!  And you are right... It will not be your last.


----------



## hywxin

Willeyi, how do you usually manage the dirt stains on your ivory flats? The caviar is so easy to get dirty






willeyi said:


> Hi again, and in case you might like ivory flats, I just bought these too.  Love these!  These were also 625.00.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1938610


----------



## BigAkoya

hywxin said:


> Willeyi, how do you usually manage the dirt stains on your ivory flats? The caviar is so easy to get dirty



I own a lot of ballets and many light colored ones, including white along with this ivory.  They work fine and don't really get dirty.  Maybe they get dusty, but if that is the case, just wipe them down with a damp cloth and wipe again with a dry cloth.  I don't put anything on the leather.   I let it stay natural.  I don't really get dirt stains.  Ballets are really tougher than they look and 90% of my ballets are the classic lambskin.  I think I have two colors that are not the traditional lambskin (one is caviar and the other is calf), but honestly, I have never had problems with light colors. 

I used to worry also, but after my first light pair... I don't even think twice now when buying light colored ballets.   And I have been buying ballets since 2004-2004.  

If you are thinking of the ivory... it is gorgeous!   Get it while it's still in stock as it is a seasonal color.  If you need a good SA to find a pair for you, my SA is great. He is James at 305-632-0344.  Kindly tell him Irma referred you... he is super nice!   

If you are not afraid of light colored ballets... did you see the pink pair I posted?  I LOVE that pale pink and that cute round toe.  So so so gorgeous.  I wish it came in more colors I liked.  It also comes in baby blue which is not me.  But the pale pink is really pretty.   something to think about.  

Good luck and have a happy new year!  Post pics if you decide to get a ballet!


----------



## hywxin

Thank you for your advice, I am totally over worrying.  Got the ivory pair just yesterday! I agree with you, so gorgeous when worn. 



willeyi said:


> I own a lot of ballets and many light colored ones, including white along with this ivory.  They work fine and don't really get dirty.  Maybe they get dusty, but if that is the case, just wipe them down with a damp cloth and wipe again with a dry cloth.  I don't put anything on the leather.   I let it stay natural.  I don't really get dirt stains.  Ballets are really tougher than they look and 90% of my ballets are the classic lambskin.  I think I have two colors that are not the traditional lambskin (one is caviar and the other is calf), but honestly, I have never had problems with light colors.
> 
> I used to worry also, but after my first light pair... I don't even think twice now when buying light colored ballets.   And I have been buying ballets since 2004-2004.
> 
> If you are thinking of the ivory... it is gorgeous!   Get it while it's still in stock as it is a seasonal color.  If you need a good SA to find a pair for you, my SA is great. He is James at 305-632-0344.  Kindly tell him Irma referred you... he is super nice!
> 
> If you are not afraid of light colored ballets... did you see the pink pair I posted?  I LOVE that pale pink and that cute round toe.  So so so gorgeous.  I wish it came in more colors I liked.  It also comes in baby blue which is not me.  But the pale pink is really pretty.   something to think about.
> 
> Good luck and have a happy new year!  Post pics if you decide to get a ballet!


----------



## dpgyrl026

willeyi said:


> Love them!  Congratulations on your first pair!  And you are right... It will not be your last.




Thank you Willeyi.  Can I have your honest opinion on my 2nd pair?  Just bought coral Tory Burch flats, snake skin flats from coach with a tan cap...and of course the beige black flats.  (See pics of the tb and coach)

I'm now debating btwn the Ivory ones you're talking about and navy on navy also attached.  Should I skip the neutrals/cream/gold altogether and get the navy ones ?  Can't decide.  Told u this wouldn't be my last lol


----------



## dpgyrl026

Ok...I just tried on the Tb flats and have decided to rtn them.  The fit makes it look like clown shoes.

With that said ....I've narrowed it down to these three.

Navy, heart didn't pitter patter but its safe

Yellow, instantly fell in love.  I could swap out of my beige/black and into these babies for spring/summer.  Its unique enough, but very wearable.

Off white and gold...also fell in love and can be worn year round. I just feel like I have lots of neutrals that serve this purpose.

Think I'm leaning towards yellow.


----------



## mularice

dpgyrl026 said:
			
		

> Ok...I just tried on the Tb flats and have decided to rtn them.  The fit makes it look like clown shoes.
> 
> With that said ....I've narrowed it down to these three.
> 
> Navy, heart didn't pitter patter but its safe
> 
> Yellow, instantly fell in love.  I could swap out of my beige/black and into these babies for spring/summer.  Its unique enough, but very wearable.
> 
> Off white and gold...also fell in love and can be worn year round. I just feel like I have lots of neutrals that serve this purpose.
> 
> Think I'm leaning towards yellow.



Oh gosh I love the gold and off white!!!

The yellow do look cute on you though (It's just not a colour I personally wear).


----------



## dpgyrl026

mularice said:


> Oh gosh I love the gold and off white!!!
> 
> The yellow do look cute on you though (It's just not a colour I personally wear).



Thank you Mularice.  Such a painful decision!

In all honesty, the feeling I got with the gold and off white is the same feeling I got when I first saw the CC M/L Flap in Beige and Gold Hardware...I nearly fainted!  I regret not getting it (which I think at the time was still in the 2's)...so I have a feeling I'll regret not getting this.

Okay, back on off white and gold lol.


----------



## Myrkur

dpgyrl026 said:


> Finally my first pair of CC flats.  I get the feeling it won't be my last.
> 
> Originally was going to do colored ones.. but decided on the quintessential two toned black/beige flats and will work my way to colored ones.  Hubby got this as one of my Xmas gifts.



Still want these! Congrats


----------



## BigAkoya

dpgyrl026 said:


> Thank you Willeyi.  Can I have your honest opinion on my 2nd pair?  Just bought coral Tory Burch flats, snake skin flats from coach with a tan cap...and of course the beige black flats.  (See pics of the tb and coach)
> 
> I'm now debating btwn the Ivory ones you're talking about and navy on navy also attached.  Should I skip the neutrals/cream/gold altogether and get the navy ones ?  Can't decide.  Told u this wouldn't be my last lol



Hi!  Congrats on getting a second pair!  I knew you'd be hooked!  Chanel ballets are the most gorgeous shoes.  

My opinion on the next ballet between the ivory and navy is for sure the ivory.  The ivory is really gorgeous and because it is a limited color, if you don't get it now, it will be gone until the next time around which will can be many years.  

The navy is nice, but it is safe.  I have navy also, and I do like and use mine, but for your second pair, I would suggest the ivory.  

Now... for your third pair... because you have to start building a list and priortize your next purchases!...  I would suggest perhaps the red or the black with black patent.  If you want to stay neutral, the black lamb with black patent is a really classy shoe.  The patent makes it pop and stand out, especially for a black ballet.   You can wear the black with black patent toe with literally anything.  But... if you dare to venture out... the red quilted caviar ballet from 12A which is still available now would be the shoe I would get.   If you can deal with red... it is a beautiful red that you can wear all year round.... a perfect red that is not too orange-red and not too burgundy-red.  I have that shoe and wear it a lot.  Please note there is another red out now also, and it is the 13C red. It is a smooth red lambskin, but hands down, I prefer the quilted caviar as it is such a unique look.  

On to your yellow... I love light colored ballets and love the yellow.  The reason why I did not get that style is because it is fabric as I recall, and I am not a fan of fabric ballets.  If it had come in lambskin, I would have for sure bought it.  But... I will wait.  That's the other thing... there are always new ballets, so don't rush.  If there is something off about a ballet that you don't LOVE, don't get it.  Funny about they yellow you posted, I thought hard about that style (it also came in mint green and lavendar), but I decided against all of them because they were fabric, so that was my "ground rule"... leather only.  

If you like yellow (I love yellow), there is a gorgeous ivory with yellow toe ballet from 12C.  You may still be able to find a pair and I'll post a pic so you can see if you like it.   That's one of my favorite ballets, next to my red ballets (totally love my red ballets!).  

So... long story short... the ivory is gorgeous, but if you like red... please do try on the red.  It is to die for.  

And... if you can swing two more pairs... I would get red and ivory.   For a 4the pair, the black with black patent as it is a classic.  That is... only if you wear black ballets.   

Choose what you love.  If you don't love something this season, there will always be new ballets.   And by the way, Cruise and Spring season produce the best ballets, so don't feel bad going overboard on Cruise and Spring.  I find the fall ballet colors a bit lame.  

So you don't have to dig looking for photos, I'll post the yellow ballets  and red ones I am referring to.  

But long winded answer... to answer your question on ivory or navy... hands down ivory!   It is gorgeous and actually very different than the beige with black.   I have both and wear them very differently.  

Congrats again!   Please post pics of what you decide... I am sure they will be gorgeous!


----------



## BigAkoya

Sorry... Forgot to post the pics of the ivory/yellow and red.   Please ignore the bags, these were photos I had handy.


----------



## BigAkoya

By the way, I wanted to emphasize... if you don't mind fabric ballets, the yellow is super cute.  I really love the yellow, and would have gotten it in a heartbeat.  But it irks me that it is fabric and that is a showstopper for me.


----------



## dpgyrl026

willeyi said:


> Hi!  Congrats on getting a second pair!  I knew you'd be hooked!  Chanel ballets are the most gorgeous shoes.
> 
> My opinion on the next ballet between the ivory and navy is for sure the ivory.  The ivory is really gorgeous and because it is a limited color, if you don't get it now, it will be gone until the next time around which will can be many years.  ...
> 
> Congrats again!   Please post pics of what you decide... I am sure they will be gorgeous!



WOW Willeyi... you are seriously like the Chanel Flats ambassador.  I love it!  

Okay, so this is what ended up happening.  The beige with white gold, I tried on   my size and size down...and for some reason it didn't fit right.  I did the same with a different color and different issue there.  I honestly thought all flats were made equal but I was surprised to learn not.  I was bummed!  

So...I ended up with the black with black patent cap toe.  I avoided it at first because I do have the black CC patent peep toe pumps, and just a lot of black in general, but this shoe is just so versatile.  And you're right, the black patent peep cap toe does add that extra something.  I did consider red, but I learned from my red Balenciaga City bag that while it's a beautiful color, I don't wear it too often.  Tempting though!

I will post modeling pictures when I return from my trip to the mountains =)  Thank you again so much.  We have very similar taste in shoes.  Love it.


----------



## mularice

dpgyrl026 said:
			
		

> WOW Willeyi... you are seriously like the Chanel Flats ambassador.  I love it!
> 
> Okay, so this is what ended up happening.  The beige with white gold, I tried on   my size and size down...and for some reason it didn't fit right.  I did the same with a different color and different issue there.  I honestly thought all flats were made equal but I was surprised to learn not.  I was bummed!
> 
> So...I ended up with the black with black patent cap toe.  I avoided it at first because I do have the black CC patent peep toe pumps, and just a lot of black in general, but this shoe is just so versatile.  And you're right, the black patent peep cap toe does add that extra something.  I did consider red, but I learned from my red Balenciaga City bag that while it's a beautiful color, I don't wear it too often.  Tempting though!
> 
> I will post modeling pictures when I return from my trip to the mountains =)  Thank you again so much.  We have very similar taste in shoes.  Love it.



Congrats! I wear my black with patent toe cap the most. It really is just so versatile. I tend to wear dark colours - a lot of black and grey etc so they are just a great work horse type of shoe!

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## angelcove

willeyi said:


> My new pink ballets.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1977814



I adore these!!!!
Where are these available?


----------



## dpgyrl026

mularice said:


> Congrats! I wear my black with patent toe cap the most. It really is just so versatile. I tend to wear dark colours - a lot of black and grey etc so they are just a great work horse type of shoe!
> 
> Can't wait to see pics!



Thank you!  I will post.  I'm actually quite *blah* that I'll be going to the mountains. I just want to sit at home in my Chanel flats and read a book.  I suppose I could do that while everyone else is snowboarding lol.

My colors are the same... greys, blacks, and tans/beige.  My shoe avatar basically sums it up lol.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Myrkur said:


> Still want these! Congrats



Thank you!  Get them!

I just recently got my Phillip Lim Pashli in Nude, and my do my beige/black flats go so well with it.  I feel like these two personified would be the two most classy and beautiful ladies in town.


----------



## BigAkoya

angelcove said:
			
		

> I adore these!!!!
> Where are these available?



Hi!  My SA who is James at NM has them.  You can call or text him on his cell at 305-632-0344.  Tell him Irma referred you... He is super and he will search all over to find your size.  I love these ballets.  In case you are interested, the ballets match the 13C pink for bags and I got the GST.  Below is a pic so you can see the two together.  The actual pink is like the pic below, a tiny bit lighter than my original post.  

Good luck!  Oh... These came in blue also.  I posted the pic so you can see in case you also want to get the blue.  James has all these items... I got the pink GST bag from him too.


----------



## BigAkoya

dpgyrl026 said:
			
		

> WOW Willeyi... you are seriously like the Chanel Flats ambassador.  I love it!
> 
> Okay, so this is what ended up happening.  The beige with white gold, I tried on   my size and size down...and for some reason it didn't fit right.  I did the same with a different color and different issue there.  I honestly thought all flats were made equal but I was surprised to learn not.  I was bummed!
> 
> So...I ended up with the black with black patent cap toe.  I avoided it at first because I do have the black CC patent peep toe pumps, and just a lot of black in general, but this shoe is just so versatile.  And you're right, the black patent peep cap toe does add that extra something.  I did consider red, but I learned from my red Balenciaga City bag that while it's a beautiful color, I don't wear it too often.  Tempting though!
> 
> I will post modeling pictures when I return from my trip to the mountains =)  Thank you again so much.  We have very similar taste in shoes.  Love it.



Congratulations on your new ballets!  Great color choice and you'll wear them often I'm sure.  Too bad the ivory didn't work out... That is odd as I wear the same size in all the ballets...  Bummer.  

Congrats again!  And... What is next in your priority list of ballet colors?   

I think you are totally addicted now!  Please post pics when you can!


----------



## nashpoo

Just bought my first pair of Chanel flats today! Is it just mine or does the beige tend to look a bit pink? I noticed they looked light pink in natural lighting.


----------



## BigAkoya

nashpoo said:


> Just bought my first pair of Chanel flats today! Is it just mine or does the beige tend to look a bit pink? I noticed they looked light pink in natural lighting.



Hi!  Congratulations on your beautiful ballets!  If I had to look at my beige ballet and pick a tint, I would say they are more on the yellow side than the pink side.   My ballet color looks more like dpgyrl026's photo.  

Your ballets are gorgeous.  

One thing I would double check is the season... do they say 00V?  There was a more darker caramel ballet that came out earlier this year.  I don't think you have that pair as it was dark caramel.  But if yours says beige and the season is 00V.. that's the one that is forever a classic!  

Congrats again... your ballets will stunning worn with your bags.

Looking at your photo now again... I am certain you have the classic beige, season is 00V.


----------



## nashpoo

willeyi said:


> Hi!  Congratulations on your beautiful ballets!  If I had to look at my beige ballet and pick a tint, I would say they are more on the yellow side than the pink side.   My ballet color looks more like dpgyrl026's photo.
> 
> Your ballets are gorgeous.
> 
> One thing I would double check is the season... do they say 00V?  There was a more darker caramel ballet that came out earlier this year.  I don't think you have that pair as it was dark caramel.  But if yours says beige and the season is 00V.. that's the one that is forever a classic!
> 
> Congrats again... your ballets will stunning worn with your bags.
> 
> Looking at your photo now again... I am certain you have the classic beige, season is 00V.


Thank you so much! So I did check and I apparently do have the classic beige color haha. Maybe it's just my skin tone that makes it look a bit pink? That's for letting me know about that!


----------



## angelcove

Willeyi, thanks so much for the info & sa rec! U r an 
I will get these in a couple of weeks!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

angelcove said:
			
		

> Willeyi, thanks so much for the info & sa rec! U r an
> I will get these in a couple of weeks!!!



Super!  Please post pics!  And congrats in advance!  Always so happy to see a fellow TPFer get some goodies.  Happy New Year!


----------



## cocosapphire

My recent purchase (another ballet!), during the Chanel Winter 2012 Sale at NM, with 30% off!

Taupe with Black Suede Cap Toe


----------



## lauren_t

Hi all, 
I was just wondering how hard wearing the soles are on the black quilted flats are? I wont be wearing them all the time as I have other shoes but I don't want to spend a lot of money for them to become worn out quickly. Thanks!


----------



## mularice

lauren_t said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I was just wondering how hard wearing the soles are on the black quilted flats are? I wont be wearing them all the time as I have other shoes but I don't want to spend a lot of money for them to become worn out quickly. Thanks!



I wore mine constantly for about 9 months before I got them resoled.


----------



## BigAkoya

lauren_t said:


> Hi all,
> I was just wondering how hard wearing the soles are on the black quilted flats are? I wont be wearing them all the time as I have other shoes but I don't want to spend a lot of money for them to become worn out quickly. Thanks!



Hi... I have a lot of ballets and wear them almost everyday, and I never have had to resole a pair because the soles really don't wear out... as in, no holes.  I have really beat up old pairs, and the leather on top gets worn out for me before the sole.  The sole is definitely worn, but not worn out, as in holes.   When the leather wears out, just get a new pair.   Shoes are bound to wear out.  

As for resoling... I know a lot of people like to resole, but not me.  Personally, I think it takes away from the aesthetic of the feminine ballet.


----------



## Shopmore

lauren_t said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> I was just wondering how hard wearing the soles are on the black quilted flats are? I wont be wearing them all the time as I have other shoes but I don't want to spend a lot of money for them to become worn out quickly. Thanks!



I've had mine for about 2 years now and I only wear them in the office (never outdoors).  The soles are wearing in different spots, but I'm still ok with them.  I will consider re-soling them if it gets too bad.


----------



## dpgyrl026

Haven't had much opportunity to wear my second pair except for with this work outfit and Phillip lim pashli bag that I can't seem to take off.  Here it is with the rest of my humble CC family.  im banned for this year at mininum.I hope you could see my first pair of cc peep toe pumps right above the wallet.


----------



## xlovely

Can someone tell me which colors of the espadrilles flat is out this season? I really like the tan/navy cap toe one but I think that was last years. So far I've seen the pastel mint, yellow, and lavender, denim looking one, the white with black cap toe and I think black with white cap toe.


----------



## BigAkoya

New ballets!  And i wanted to also share some sandals.  Call James at 305-632-0344.


----------



## TheyCallMeDiva

What do you ladies think about the black quilted Cambon flats with the big white CC logo on them? I think they're soso cute but I don't know if they could come off as tacky? Usually I definitely don't care what people think of my clothes but this is such a splurge [is it $6oo.oo or $8oo.oo now??] that I want to be able to make sure that I can get my money's worth! Also I'm pretty small & petite and I'm also a college student if that makes any difference! Thank youu!


----------



## BigAkoya

TheyCallMeDiva said:
			
		

> What do you ladies think about the black quilted Cambon flats with the big white CC logo on them? I think they're soso cute but I don't know if they could come off as tacky? Usually I definitely don't care what people think of my clothes but this is such a splurge [is it $6oo.oo or $8oo.oo now??] that I want to be able to make sure that I can get my money's worth! Also I'm pretty small & petite and I'm also a college student if that makes any difference! Thank youu!



Very dated and tacky shoe in my opinion, regardless of age.  There is a thread asking the same question... Everyone said the same... Tacky and dated.  You may want to read that thread.
Sorry, my opinion.


----------



## dpgyrl026

princessemss said:


> I would love a patent cap toe! The quilted leather ones are more comfortable than the patent leather ones to me


 You and I swim in the same color pool. ..love


----------



## MsBusyBee

Love the shoes.


----------



## PrincessBal

I love my classic two-tone Chanel flats! So comfy and versatile!


----------



## BigAkoya

PrincessBal said:
			
		

> I love my classic two-tone Chanel flats! So comfy and versatile!



Gorgeous!  My favorite combo too!  Congrats.


----------



## xxjoolisa

cocosapphire said:


> My recent purchase (another ballet!), during the Chanel Winter 2012 Sale at NM, with 30% off!
> 
> Taupe with Black Suede Cap Toe



I have one of these!!! 
Urghhhh but I found the back of the elastic is hurting my heels  I stopped wearing them. 
Do they stretch for you? Maybe I should take them out again.


----------



## cocosapphire

xxjoolisa said:


> I have one of these!!!
> Urghhhh but I found the back of the elastic is hurting my heels  I stopped wearing them.
> Do they stretch for you? Maybe I should take them out again.



Fortunately, I do not have any issues with the elastic.  I actualy purchased a 1/2 size bigger than my normal Chanel size, and they are very comfortable.  I think if you wear them more, the elastic will probably give a bit.   

In the meantime, to eliminate some of the discomfort on your heel, you could purchase an adhesive heel pad or narrow cushion strips that you can afix to the inside back of the shoe. Nordstrom sells them at:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/foot-pet...8-pack/3318221 or http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/foot-pet...ch Relevence

HTH!


----------



## cocosapphire

princessemss said:


> How are the quality of these? Would they start to tear on the sides of the toe box? I have 2 Prada ones and that always seem to happen? Wonder if its because they're just ballets??




The Chanel ballets are excellent quality shoes and the taupe pair I just posted are a buttery soft leather.  I own several pairs of Chanel ballets and never, never had any issues with "tear on the sides of the toe box".   You should try Chanel if you're experiencing such problems with Prada ballets.

HTH!


----------



## BigAkoya

Some prada shoes are now made in china.  So cheap.  They are tricky, no "made in" stamp on the sole but on the very inside of the shoe "made in china".  Prada has been banned from my list.


----------



## xxjoolisa

cocosapphire said:


> Fortunately, I do not have any issues with the elastic.  I actualy purchased a 1/2 size bigger than my normal Chanel size, and they are very comfortable.  I think if you wear them more, the elastic will probably give a bit.
> 
> In the meantime, to eliminate some of the discomfort on your heel, you could purchase an adhesive heel pad or narrow cushion strips that you can afix to the inside back of the shoe. Nordstrom sells them at:  http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/foot-pet...8-pack/3318221 or http://shop.nordstrom.com/S/foot-pet...ch Relevence
> 
> HTH!



Thanks for the advice. I do purchase half size larger. But still a bit tight at the back. 

I will try your option. Hopefully mine will stretch!!! Finger crossed.


----------



## AECornell

Ladies I need help with these. I have all the info from the box, but still can't find any info about them. Bought these last year and am going to let them go (too big), but I need some help figuring out what they're called and when they're from. I'm thinking they're from the 80s:


----------



## cocosapphire

AECornell said:


> Ladies I need help with these. I have all the info from the box, but still can't find any info about them. Bought these last year and am going to let them go (too big), but I need some hlpe figuring out what they're called and when they're from. I'm thinking they're from the 80s:



Wow!  They are lovely!  If Chanel brought this style back, I'd be first in line to get them!    
Sorry, I can't be of any help in your quest, but good luck to you!


----------



## cocosapphire

xxjoolisa said:


> Thanks for the advice. I do purchase half size larger. But still a bit tight at the back.
> 
> I will try your option. Hopefully mine will stretch!!! Finger crossed.



Good luck to you, because you deserve to enjoy your beautiful Chanels!


----------



## hermosa_vogue

dpgyrl026 said:


> Finally my first pair of CC flats.  I get the feeling it won't be my last.
> 
> Originally was going to do colored ones.. but decided on the quintessential two toned black/beige flats and will work my way to colored ones.  Hubby got this as one of my Xmas gifts.



These are lovely!  Where did you get them from?


----------



## dpgyrl026

hermosa_vogue said:


> These are lovely!  Where did you get them from?



Thank you.  Both were from Bloomingdales at South Coast Plaza =)


----------



## cocosapphire

Just scored these Chain Heel Flats at 55% off!


----------



## blossomlight

My first ever chanel ballet flats!


----------



## BigAkoya

blossomlight said:
			
		

> My first ever chanel ballet flats!



So gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## cocosapphire

princessemss said:


> I love them! Especially how it's silver h/w



Thank you!  Totally agree, the SHW is stunning with the beige/black combo!


----------



## cocosapphire

Also scored these last weekend at 55% off!!


----------



## Minette

blossomlight said:
			
		

> My first ever chanel ballet flats!



My favorite pair of shoes of all time!  So comfy and soooo pretty.  enjoy!!


----------



## cocosapphire

My turquoise patent leather ballerinas!  Yes, turquoise!!


----------



## *schmoo*

cocosapphire said:


> My turquoise patent leather ballerinas!  Yes, turquoise!!



so pretty!  Such a rich, deep color


----------



## cocosapphire

*schmoo* said:


> so pretty!  Such a rich, deep color



Thank you!


----------



## Asiddiq2

Hi there
I am new to this forum, I really enjoyed reading all the posts  I am thinking of buying a pair of Chanel flats with the camellia on them, should I rather get the classics, as they seem to be more popular. Also do Chanel shoes run true to size?


----------



## mularice

Asiddiq2 said:


> Hi there
> I am new to this forum, I really enjoyed reading all the posts  I am thinking of buying a pair of Chanel flats with the camellia on them, should I rather get the classics, as they seem to be more popular. Also do Chanel shoes run true to size?



I went with a 37. My designer shoe size is 36.5 to 37. I have wide feet and they are a little narrow. Now they have adapted to my foot shape they are a tiny bit big (but a little pinchy in the toe box). I would say just go TTS, whatever you take in everyday shoes.

I would also say go with what ever you think you like. I like the Camelia ones but I don't like the elastic ones. I have only ever seen a couple of pairs I liked with the Camelia and if I can't get that style I always opt for a classic ballet


----------



## Asiddiq2

princessemss said:


> I personally love the classics! I have 3 of them on the staple colors I consider. And for me, since my feet are a bit wide, I wore true to size but the toe box is a bit tight. You should always go with the ones you want the most! You never want to buy something and wear it once then regret!


Thank you so much. I have always loved the camellia ones, so I think I would buy those first and then extend the collection hopefully. I saw these silver ones on eBay, they are al silver including the flower. I think I will go for them. I think they are authentic, at least that's what the seller claims :/


----------



## Asiddiq2

mularice said:


> I went with a 37. My designer shoe size is 36.5 to 37. I have wide feet and they are a little narrow. Now they have adapted to my foot shape they are a tiny bit big (but a little pinchy in the toe box). I would say just go TTS, whatever you take in everyday shoes.
> 
> I would also say go with what ever you think you like. I like the Camelia ones but I don't like the elastic ones. I have only ever seen a couple of pairs I liked with the Camelia and if I can't get that style I always opt for a classic ballet


Thanks a lot for the reply. I found the camellia ones in silver on eBay, they are all silver, I will see if I can upload a pic on the forum. The size is 39.5, I think I might got for that size, it's only half a size up and since you said that the normal size is slightly tight on the toe, I hope they would fit perfectly


----------



## Asiddiq2

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281050424353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

This is the link for the shoes, what do you guys think?


----------



## mularice

Asiddiq2 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281050424353?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
> 
> This is the link for the shoes, what do you guys think?



They are cute! They should fit, otherwise a small insole or heel grip will suffice!

I want them in black satin with a white Camelia


----------



## Asiddiq2

mularice said:


> They are cute! They should fit, otherwise a small insole or heel grip will suffice!
> 
> I want them in black satin with a white Camelia


Black and white are the current season ones right? I saw them at the Chanel boutique at Sloane street, but they didn't have my size  also I needed silver more than black so I thought might as well get them form eBay. But the black and white ones are beautiful! You should get them  
Do you reckon that the shoes in the link above are authentic?


----------



## cocosapphire

Gold cap toe ballerinas


----------



## tutushopper

cocosapphire said:


> Gold cap toe ballerinas



I really love the deep rich gold color of these; they are so pretty!


----------



## tutushopper

Chanel 12A quilted caviar & 13C lambskin ballerinas


----------



## blossomlight

tutushopper said:


> Chanel 12A quilted caviar & 13C lambskin ballerinas



So pretty!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Silver ballets with sparkling cap toe.


----------



## tutushopper

willeyi said:


> Silver ballets with sparkling cap toe.
> 
> View attachment 2060860
> 
> View attachment 2060861



Stunning silver!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

tutushopper said:


> Stunning silver!!!



Thanks... I think you need a pair too!


----------



## cocosapphire

tutushopper said:


> I really love the deep rich gold color of these; they are so pretty!



Thank you!!


----------



## cocosapphire

tutushopper said:


> Chanel 12A quilted caviar & 13C lambskin ballerinas



So gorgeous...love the quilted leather in your new red ballets!


----------



## cocosapphire

willeyi said:


> Silver ballets with sparkling cap toe.



Love 'em, they're so pretty!


----------



## eggpudding

tutushopper said:


> Chanel 12A quilted caviar & 13C lambskin ballerinas



Beautiful reds  



willeyi said:


> Silver ballets with sparkling cap toe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2060860
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2060861



Stunning and so special!


----------



## lovechanel920

Love your flats PrincessBal!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

And here is mine! 
I just found this thread


----------



## *schmoo*

ayutilovesGST said:


> And here is mine!
> I just found this thread



beautiful shoes! love the color


----------



## ayutilovesGST

*schmoo* said:
			
		

> beautiful shoes! love the color



Tq schmoo


----------



## klody88

My pink vernis Chanel ballet flats! Adorable!!!


----------



## Nunigurl

I have been a major observer/lurker/admirer-of-gorgeous-things in the past weeks.. 
Finally got the courage to pitch in.. 
My contribution: My very first Chanel ballet flats!


----------



## Nico_79

Nunigurl said:


> I have been a major observer/lurker/admirer-of-gorgeous-things in the past weeks..
> Finally got the courage to pitch in..
> My contribution: My very first Chanel ballet flats!


Congrats they are gorgeous!


----------



## maggiegolden

I recently bought these second hand and they are my first pair of Chanel flats and I'm in love. I recently got a job in Salon Shoes at Nordstrom that carries Chanel and am hoping to purchase many more pairs!


----------



## tiffany_

And for mother's day... I got my mom a pair of the black ones (couldn't help but get a pair of the blue ones for myself!).

She loves them and they fit her very comfortably. She is a size 35 and these run TTS for her and for me as well.  Highly recommend! [:


----------



## pellarin22

Love these flats, where did you buy them? Are they at the Chanel store or Holts?


----------



## tiffany_

pellarin22 said:


> Love these flats, where did you buy them? Are they at the Chanel store or Holts?



I ordered them from my s5a SA in the states :]


----------



## maggiegolden

Got some new flats in at work for Pre-Fall, they are amazing!


----------



## StylishFarmer

Ladies , does anyone know where I can get the flats in a C width? I went to the boutiques here (Australia) and they don't carry them at all.. even when the SAs have passed on that ALOT of ladies have been after them.


----------



## layd3k

StylishFarmer said:


> Ladies , does anyone know where I can get the flats in a C width? I went to the boutiques here (Australia) and they don't carry them at all.. even when the SAs have passed on that ALOT of ladies have been after them.



From what I have read here on TPF you will find the C widths (only) in Asia.


----------



## StylishFarmer

layd3k said:


> From what I have read here on TPF you will find the C widths (only) in Asia.



Thank you ! I guess I'll have to wait till a friend heads overseas.


----------



## babielovah

maggiegolden said:


> Got some new flats in at work for Pre-Fall, they are amazing!



am I able to order Chanel shoes with you? Sorry, I can't pm u cuz you have post enough I guess.


----------



## maggiegolden

babielovah said:


> am I able to order Chanel shoes with you? Sorry, I can't pm u cuz you have post enough I guess.



Yes you can! Email me cromaggie@gmail.com


----------



## CU418

Can anyone tell me if the cap toe ballets run tts? I wear a size 9 in US size and I am contemplating on purchasing them? TIA!


----------



## AECornell

CU418 said:


> Can anyone tell me if the cap toe ballets run tts? I wear a size 9 in US size and I am contemplating on purchasing them? TIA!



Do you wear a 39 or a 40? I'm a 8.5/9 but wear a 40 in these (so many stores/people don't understand sizing since EU sizes and US sizes don't convert the same). For flats I usually get an 8.5 but had to get these in a 40 because they run small.


----------



## CU418

AECornell said:


> Do you wear a 39 or a 40? I'm a 8.5/9 but wear a 40 in these (so many stores/people don't understand sizing since EU sizes and US sizes don't convert the same). For flats I usually get an 8.5 but had to get these in a 40 because they run small.


I think I would be a 40 because in FR sizes I wear a 40 but in EU I'm usually a 39. I wear a 9 in flats


----------



## AECornell

They do tend to run small. I would get a 40 and then if they're not right exchange them if you can.


----------



## CU418

AECornell said:


> They do tend to run small. I would get a 40 and then if they're not right exchange them if you can.


Okay! Thank you!


----------



## newmommy_va

Just a reminder that Chanel flats are sized in EU (they're made in Italy) - _not in FR_.

But even so, the fit can be tricky across different styles of Chanel flats, since they run anywhere from tts to 1 full size small.

With that in mind, I don't know if you'll need to size up a full size in the cap toe style. Personally, I have not needed to size up in this style, but I've found the toe box for this style to fit narrow to size.

GL.



CU418 said:


> I think I would be a 40 because in FR sizes I wear a 40 but in EU I'm usually a 39. I wear a 9 in flats


----------



## tiphany

I just got a pair this year for my birthday!! I got the quilted ones  does anyone know if it's better to leave them in the dust bag rather than the box like with purses? I've just been storing them in the shoebox.


----------



## chinggay

Not sure if this is the right place to ask about sizing, but do the round toe ballets fit the same as the classic which has a tad pointier toe (if u know what i mean)?  Sorry, just delete if inappropriate :shame: thanks


----------



## T3mpi

&#10084;my ballet flats! Very comfortable!!


----------



## miszmila

most comfortable flats ever, great travel companion absolute LOVE


----------



## indi3r4

tiffany_ said:


> And for mother's day... I got my mom a pair of the black ones (couldn't help but get a pair of the blue ones for myself!).
> 
> She loves them and they fit her very comfortably. She is a size 35 and these run TTS for her and for me as well.  Highly recommend! [:
> 
> View attachment 2179938





T3mpi said:


> View attachment 2228756
> 
> &#10084;my ballet flats! Very comfortable!!



I just got these in my TTS.. do they stretch and soften after wear? I'm afraid it'll be too big then.


----------



## T3mpi

indi3r4 said:


> I just got these in my TTS.. do they stretch and soften after wear? I'm afraid it'll be too big then.



I had mine 1/2 size bigger than my usual size which fits me very well. I have wide feet though.


----------



## mularice

indi3r4 said:


> I just got these in my TTS.. do they stretch and soften after wear? I'm afraid it'll be too big then.



My TTS in Louboutin is 36.5 but in standard sizing I'd say I was 37. All my Chanel ballets are 37 and although they are snug at the widest point of my foot, they have loosened up over time and now they need a thin insole/heel pad. I couldn't size down though. My quilted ballets seem to be more snug but I haven't worn them much at all. Length wise they are perfect and feel snug.


----------



## indi3r4

Thank you for the re assurance ladies.. I only have the espadrilles so this is pretty new to me  I'm looking forward to getting more!


----------



## Glamnatic

Ladies, question about sizing, I'm looking forward on buying a pair of chanel flats in the ruffle version that are elasticated, the thing is that the pair available is 34.5 and I normally wear 35, do you think these would fit me???


----------



## Crazy Teckel

Classic Chanel fats!


----------



## ohitsjen

Glamnatic said:


> Ladies, question about sizing, I'm looking forward on buying a pair of chanel flats in the ruffle version that are elasticated, the thing is that the pair available is 34.5 and I normally wear 35, do you think these would fit me???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2231053



By normally wearing 35, do you mean other shoes, or Chanel flats? I'd say that I definitely wouldn't size down if your regular size is a 35, I had to size up half a size with the non-elasticised Chanel flats, so I'd go with a 35 or even a 35.5, unless you're willing to stretch them out a bit with a shoe stretcher?


----------



## Glamnatic

ohitsjen said:


> By normally wearing 35, do you mean other shoes, or Chanel flats? I'd say that I definitely wouldn't size down if your regular size is a 35, I had to size up half a size with the non-elasticised Chanel flats, so I'd go with a 35 or even a 35.5, unless you're willing to stretch them out a bit with a shoe stretcher?



I have the classic chanel flat (beige and black) and the same model but in back with the patent toe cap, both fit me but I have been using them for so long the leather has softened and stretched and they are starting to fit a bit large.


----------



## ohitsjen

Glamnatic said:


> I have the classic chanel flat (beige and black) and the same model but in back with the patent toe cap, both fit me but I have been using them for so long the leather has softened and stretched and they are starting to fit a bit large.


Hmm, I'd say they'd be quite a bit tight in a 34.5 then, but they'll obviously stretch out a fair bit like your others, since the leather is so nice and soft. If you can get them in your regular size, I'd do that, but if not, a shoe stretcher and spray will fix them enough to be wearable while you break them in


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

T3mpi said:


> View attachment 2228756
> 
> &#10084;my ballet flats! Very comfortable!!



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Glamnatic

Hi ladies, i just got these flats from ebay, and im wondering if anyone is familiar with this model, they are very pretty! i just hope they are real and not fake, so thats why i want to know if anyone has seen this style before (im new to chanel flats....i just have three pairs and the sole of this flats looks like the ones i have, but im no expert) Thanks!


----------



## tulipfield

tbbbjb said:


> Are you as silly as me when it comes to preventative damage to the shoes? I will not wear them until I get my cobbler to put a new sole and heel on each pair so the original sole and heel never gets worn down.  Do you have the white with the black toe?  I know it is a basic but I really feel it fills a void in my collection.  I think that will be my next pair.



tbbbjb, do you have any advice about getting the new sole and heel?  I just bought my first pair of Chanel flats and I'm terrified about wearing them down right away, but also about getting any major surgery done.  O.o  Is there a particular cobbler you have to go to, or will any do?  Do you have to request anything in particular?  Thanks!


----------



## Juicy

I've just bought the biege with black toe caps and was just wondering if I need to spray them with something to protect them? Thanks


----------



## ChanelGlitter

Hey everyone so I'm new and I was just wondering the prices for chanel flats right now are?


----------



## Kfoorya2

ChanelGlitter said:


> Hey everyone so I'm new and I was just wondering the prices for chanel flats right now are?




The classic flats range from $625 to $700


----------



## Glamnatic

Some of my chanel flats


----------



## moyay4

Hi all, just bought my first pair of Chanel flats - I am so excited!

I have a few pairs of Chanel heels that all have leather bottoms, but I haven't bothered to get them re-soled because I mainly only wear those indoors. However, with these flats I will be wearing them outside more.

How many of you have gotten your flats re-soled? if you have, could you post a pic so i can see what it looks like? I don't want the shoe to look 'cheap' or awkward, but I also don't want the leather to wear away so then I wouldn't be able to wear them anymore..


----------



## thandoori

Hi Chanel ballet flat lovers!
I took the plunge today and bought a pair and already love them so much that I know I will buy them again and again from now on.
Does anybody of you very Chanel flat knowledgable tpf ladies know what colours and styles are considered classic and can always be bought? Do you know if there is a grey/grey classic flat this season?
I'd be so happy if someone could tell me 
Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

thandoori said:


> Hi Chanel ballet flat lovers!
> I took the plunge today and bought a pair and already love them so much that I know I will buy them again and again from now on.
> Does anybody of you very Chanel flat knowledgable tpf ladies know what colours and styles are considered classic and can always be bought? Do you know if there is a grey/grey classic flat this season?
> I'd be so happy if someone could tell me
> Thanks in advance!!!



I believe the beige on black is a classic.


----------



## mularice

I'd say classic ones would be beige with black toe cap, black leather with patent toe cap and black quilted with plain cc toe cap. They have other colours like brown, white and navy too.


----------



## tulipfield

moyay4 said:


> Hi all, just bought my first pair of Chanel flats - I am so excited!
> 
> I have a few pairs of Chanel heels that all have leather bottoms, but I haven't bothered to get them re-soled because I mainly only wear those indoors. However, with these flats I will be wearing them outside more.
> 
> How many of you have gotten your flats re-soled? if you have, could you post a pic so i can see what it looks like? I don't want the shoe to look 'cheap' or awkward, but I also don't want the leather to wear away so then I wouldn't be able to wear them anymore..



Bumping this; I bought the exact same pair (you have great taste!  ) and still wondering about the re-soling issue.  Especially since this style has the soft sole rather than the glossy sole on other styles.


----------



## Newbietartntiny

miszmila said:


> View attachment 2228994
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most comfortable flats ever, great travel companion absolute LOVE


I love these flats - is this a Chanel classic or seasonal color combo?


----------



## Newbietartntiny

T3mpi said:


> View attachment 2228756
> 
> &#10084;my ballet flats! Very comfortable!!


I love this blue! I found some that have been authenticated in black, but I'm afraid to take the plunge. LOL! Not sure what shoe I would like to get for my first (and possibly only) Chanel. I like these because they are elasticized or have more flexibility than the regular flats, which I think my hurt my wide feet.


----------



## moyay4

tulipfield said:


> Bumping this; I bought the exact same pair (you have great taste!  ) and still wondering about the re-soling issue.  Especially since this style has the soft sole rather than the glossy sole on other styles.


I am thinking I might just get them re-soled, just in case!


----------



## late.in.da.game

Here's my newest acquisition


----------



## Suzie

late.in.da.game said:


> Here's my newest acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430386



Lovely.


----------



## late.in.da.game

Suzie said:


> Lovely.




Thank you


----------



## mularice

late.in.da.game said:


> Here's my newest acquisition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2430386




Love the middle tweed ones!!


----------



## late.in.da.game

mularice said:


> Love the middle tweed ones!!




Thanks! My fave so far


----------



## lovechanel920

How are the sizing on current ballet flats? Have they changed over the years?


----------



## BeautifiedM

love the tweed chanel! i wish new orleans saks had a good selection =T


----------



## Gvamty

lovechanel920 said:


> How are the sizing on current ballet flats? Have they changed over the years?


I cannot answer about sizing over the years but, I have 4 pairs of chanel ballet flats and each is a different size.

I'm a true size 7(I wear a 7B in ferragamo and a 37 in CO shoes) and had to get 
- The camellia flat in a 7.5, 
- My teal classics are a size 7 but feel a tad tight in the toe box area,
- The tweed pair I have is a size 7 and there is too much room around the sides,
- My elastic flats are a size 38. Of the 4 pairs, 

I find the camellia flats the most comfy. The elastic flats make the skin on my heel peel off and I almost dread wearing them.


----------



## late.in.da.game

Here's what I scored from Saks


----------



## late.in.da.game

Here's one I got from NM


----------



## lovechanel920

late.in.da.game said:


> Here's one I got from NM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2435180



What color are these?


----------



## late.in.da.game

lovechanel920 said:


> What color are these?




They are like dark chocolate to me


----------



## ap.

late.in.da.game said:


> They are like dark chocolate to me




I have the same pair and they're a funny color:  dark gray in some lights, dark brown in others. But Chanel calls them dark gray - who knows. it's basically a brownish gray or an ashy brown.


----------



## late.in.da.game

apey_grapey said:


> I have the same pair and they're a funny color:  dark gray in some lights, dark brown in others. But Chanel calls them dark gray - who knows. it's basically a brownish gray or an ashy brown.




I totally agree! It changes depending on the lighting


----------



## Newbietartntiny

Happy dance need to share my first pair of Chanel flats that I scored for an amazing deal!!! I believe they are from 2011 never worn in original box, amazing feel and fit especially since I took a big big chance and got the smaller end of the spectrum size for me since I'm in between. I'm sold on Chanel shoes now!!


----------



## lovequality

do chanel flats ever come in size 4 or 4.5 here in the USA? TIA.


----------



## diorable89

Hi, to all you lovely Chanel ballet flat owners! I have a few quick questions regarding your shoes. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
1) Do your boxes have "made in Spain" stamped on the bottom even though the shoe itself is made in Italy?
2) Is the style code stamped inside the inner of the shoe? I called Chanel regarding this matter and they said the current ones should have a style code stamped on the inner but it may be different depending on the shoe/season. Or do any of you own a pair with the size stamped rather than the style code?
3) Do any of you own a pair with the style code A02879? I have tried searching online but most of the flats have a style code starting with "G" and the ones that I can find starting with "A" are with the style code "A02819"
I am trying to suss out if the shoes I have received are fake, but do not wish to accuse the seller without some sort of knowledge. TIA.


----------



## ShariLee

My first pair! My first Chanel anything actually !


----------



## mrs.hu

diorable89 said:


> Hi, to all you lovely Chanel ballet flat owners! I have a few quick questions regarding your shoes. Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 1) Do your boxes have "made in Spain" stamped on the bottom even though the shoe itself is made in Italy?
> 2) Is the style code stamped inside the inner of the shoe? I called Chanel regarding this matter and they said the current ones should have a style code stamped on the inner but it may be different depending on the shoe/season. Or do any of you own a pair with the size stamped rather than the style code?
> 3) Do any of you own a pair with the style code A02879? I have tried searching online but most of the flats have a style code starting with "G" and the ones that I can find starting with "A" are with the style code "A02819"
> I am trying to suss out if the shoes I have received are fake, but do not wish to accuse the seller without some sort of knowledge. TIA.



Hi, I only have one pair of Chanel ballet flats that I purchased from the Chanel Boutique on Rue Cambon so can only give you info based on just this.  
1) My box says "Made in Italy" on the bottom of the box.
2) Yes, the style code is stamped inside the shoe. Size is not stamped inside.
3) Mine does not say A02879...it has the other style code you mentioned.


----------



## late.in.da.game

ShariLee said:


> My first pair! My first Chanel anything actually !
> 
> View attachment 2638376
> 
> View attachment 2638378




Stunning! Wear it in good health! You will surely love it and it won't be your last pair


----------



## symmetry

Just sharing my newly bought chanel flats as well. Searched high and low for this beauty but my efforts paid off


----------



## *schmoo*

symmetry said:


> Just sharing my newly bought chanel flats as well. Searched high and low for this beauty but my efforts paid off




Congrats on finding these beauties!


----------



## Stacey D

I love Chanel flats! They are so stylish!!


----------



## symmetry

Thanks *schmoo* Ü


----------



## hawaiilei

ShariLee said:


> My first pair! My first Chanel anything actually !
> 
> View attachment 2638376
> 
> View attachment 2638378



So pretty!  These are on my wishlist for Fall.  I'm currently pregnant and waiting to see what shoe size I will end up at after I'm done.


----------



## ShariLee

I love a pop of red &#10084;


----------



## cilantropig

ShariLee said:


> I love a pop of red &#10084;
> View attachment 2651348


Lovely!


----------



## ShariLee

hawaiilei said:


> So pretty!  These are on my wishlist for Fall.  I'm currently pregnant and waiting to see what shoe size I will end up at after I'm done.



I found these to run small.  The caviar leather(just got a pair in red ) are more comfortable for me and I got both in the same size.  
Wishing you and your baby good health &#10084;


----------



## sugarcoatd

I am in love with two &#128525;


----------



## ShariLee

Just got the black today&#10084;


----------



## whoknowsx

Any advice on stretching my flats? 

My first pair were a size 39.5 (few years ago) but recently I ordered a size 39 and it was too large! I ended up sizing down till 38.5 and they are so snug in the feet (cap of the shoe). I've been trying to fight through the pain but months later they are still too tonight. SUGGESTIONS PLEASE! starting to think I should just sell them.


----------



## ShariLee

whoknowsx said:


> Any advice on stretching my flats?
> 
> My first pair were a size 39.5 (few years ago) but recently I ordered a size 39 and it was too large! I ended up sizing down till 38.5 and they are so snug in the feet (cap of the shoe). I've been trying to fight through the pain but months later they are still too tonight. SUGGESTIONS PLEASE! starting to think I should just sell them.



Same thing happened to me with my beige with black leather toe cap.  They fit MUCH smaller than the cavier leather.  So, I used a stretcher  width and length wise and put a knob right where the  big toe hits the toe cap. It was beyond painful in that area. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





 I left the stretcher on for at least 24 hours and did that a few times. It's a lot better.


----------



## gail13

If you got them at a dept store they can prob send them out to have them professionally stretched-I have done this with a pair of boots.  I always have to sz up in designer shoes and then sometimes wear an insert.  I hope you can get them to fit....

I have tried other methods here that people have suggested and none of those worked for me.


----------



## gail13

ShariLee said:


> Same thing happened to me with my beige with black leather toe cap.  They fit MUCH smaller than the cavier leather.  So, I used a stretcher  width and length wise and put a knob right where the  big toe hits the toe cap. It was beyond painful in that area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659508
> 
> View attachment 2659509
> 
> I left the stretcher on for at least 24 hours and did that a few times. It's a lot better.



Great idea.  I also just saw this site online-didn't know they were avail to purchase
www.footfitter.com/ShoeStretchers


----------



## pellarin22

whoknowsx said:


> Any advice on stretching my flats?
> 
> My first pair were a size 39.5 (few years ago) but recently I ordered a size 39 and it was too large! I ended up sizing down till 38.5 and they are so snug in the feet (cap of the shoe). I've been trying to fight through the pain but months later they are still too tonight. SUGGESTIONS PLEASE! starting to think I should just sell them.


 You can find that wooden shoe stretcher at Target.


----------



## Catkillian

A few new ones


----------



## calflu

I have questions about Chanel shoes. I am a Chanel shoe newbie.

Do you resole Chanel shoes?


----------



## sakura23

calflu said:


> I have questions about Chanel shoes. I am a Chanel shoe newbie.
> 
> Do you resole Chanel shoes?



I had mine resoled with black rubber soles, but only once I had worn them down enough. I don't think they would have lasted much longer without being resoled, its much better now.


----------



## sugarcoatd

L


----------



## cuselover

Catkillian said:


> A few new ones



Are these are sale purchase.  Sorry


----------



## welovelemons

Hi everyone. I just purchased my first pair of ballet flats! Really happy with my choice, it was between these and the black quilted ones (black quilted ones are the next item on my wish list!) 

Any tips on what I should do prior to wearing them? Waterproof spray? Resoling the shoes? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## luvmydiego

Beautiful shoes! Loving all the great pics, and thought I would add what I currently have as well.


----------



## ShariLee

luvmydiego said:


> Beautiful shoes! Loving all the great pics, and thought I would add what I currently have as well.
> View attachment 2662718



Love the variety you have! Beautiful collection !!


----------



## ShariLee

welovelemons said:


> Hi everyone. I just purchased my first pair of ballet flats! Really happy with my choice, it was between these and the black quilted ones (black quilted ones are the next item on my wish list!)
> 
> Any tips on what I should do prior to wearing them? Waterproof spray? Resoling the shoes?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Such a classic beauty.  We both JA a good taste&#128521;. Enjoy them!!!


----------



## gail13

luvmydiego said:


> Beautiful shoes! Loving all the great pics, and thought I would add what I currently have as well.
> View attachment 2662718



I really love the taupe/grey with the flower.  Are those from this year as well?


----------



## luvmydiego

gail13 said:


> I really love the taupe/grey with the flower.  Are those from this year as well?



I purchased them this winter from Nordstroms when they were first released. I am not sure if I have the box still for more info.


----------



## luvmydiego

Catkillian said:


> A few new ones


Gorgeous collection!



welovelemons said:


> Hi everyone. I just purchased my first pair of ballet flats! Really happy with my choice, it was between these and the black quilted ones (black quilted ones are the next item on my wish list!)
> 
> Any tips on what I should do prior to wearing them? Waterproof spray? Resoling the shoes?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Great choice for your first pair, classic beauty. 



ShariLee said:


> Love the variety you have! Beautiful collection !!



Thanks I keep telling myself I am set, but this thread is not helpful. Loving all the variations everyone has.


----------



## symmetry

luvmydiego said:


> Beautiful shoes! Loving all the great pics, and thought I would add what I currently have as well.
> View attachment 2662718




Great looking pairs *love*


----------



## symmetry

welovelemons said:


> Hi everyone. I just purchased my first pair of ballet flats! Really happy with my choice, it was between these and the black quilted ones (black quilted ones are the next item on my wish list!)
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on what I should do prior to wearing them? Waterproof spray? Resoling the shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




This is next on my list...soooo classy!!!

I resole my flats when I've used them quite a bit. I don't spray them with anything though (should I?),but I make sure never ever to get them wet.


----------



## welovelemons

symmetry said:


> This is next on my list...soooo classy!!!
> 
> I resole my flats when I've used them quite a bit. I don't spray them with anything though (should I?),but I make sure never ever to get them wet.



I love them!

So you don't resole as soon as you wear them? I have seen something called "Liquid Proof Spray" and it makes any sort of leather (incl suede) waterproof. The water glides off instead of absorbing -considering purchasing this! I had to buy the nude ones, now I'm a bit to scared to wear them


----------



## symmetry

^ I've read in some threads here that ladies do have their chanel flats re-soled before they use it - they say it gives more traction and protection for the original leather sole Ü


----------



## symmetry

As for putting something to protect the leather, I haven't tried anything at all - too scared of ruining the material altogether.


----------



## *schmoo*

I used Meltonian water and stain protector and it didn't affect the color or leather.


----------



## kllenore

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 2659306
> 
> 
> Just got the black today&#10084;
> View attachment 2659308



Beautiful! Where did you find the black ones?!


----------



## ShariLee

kllenore said:


> Beautiful! Where did you find the black ones?!



Thank you.  I purchased them at Nordstrom .   Some nordstroms carry channel shoes and some don't


----------



## ap.

welovelemons said:


> Hi everyone. I just purchased my first pair of ballet flats! Really happy with my choice, it was between these and the black quilted ones (black quilted ones are the next item on my wish list!)
> 
> 
> 
> Any tips on what I should do prior to wearing them? Waterproof spray? Resoling the shoes?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




just wear them. Chanel ballerinas may seem delicate but they're pretty sturdy. I've had mine thoroughly soaked in the rain and they were fine when they dried out - perhaps a tad tighter but they stretched back to comfy quickly. 

the most I do with them (with all my leather-soled shoes) is stick on those plastic non-skid soles from foot petals. they eventually fall off but by then there is enough wear on the soles that they no longer slip.


----------



## welovelemons

apey_grapey said:


> just wear them. Chanel ballerinas may seem delicate but they're pretty sturdy. I've had mine thoroughly soaked in the rain and they were fine when they dried out - perhaps a tad tighter but they stretched back to comfy quickly.
> 
> the most I do with them (with all my leather-soled shoes) is stick on those plastic non-skid soles from foot petals. they eventually fall off but by then there is enough wear on the soles that they no longer slip.



Thanks for that! I should have really started with a black pair! Haha


----------



## rosewang924




----------



## KDB

I love Chanel Ballet Flats! They are super comfy and easy to wear. I actually have a few more pairs but have been worn a lot!


----------



## zoe chau

sugarcoatd said:


> I am in love with two &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2655188
> 
> 
> View attachment 2655193


hi how much is the black chanel flat? where did u buy it? it looks so nice thank you


----------



## vntgchanelbaby

out with the old and in with the new hehe
here's a picture of my very first pair of chanel flats that i COMPLETELY beat up throughout high school and college...they're about ten years old now 
they're side by side with a fresh new pair i just picked up from neiman's!

funny how the new ones and the old ones look like two totally different pairs of shoes!


----------



## chanellesim

Hi does anyone know how much chanel ballerina with cute white camellia cost in Europe? Thinking to get one when I go Italy


----------



## chanellesim

Hi may I know how much you bought for the ballerina? Is so beautiful . Love the nude color  with black top one.


----------



## sugarcoatd

zoe chau said:


> hi how much is the black chanel flat? where did u buy it? it looks so nice thank you




Hi! Sorry for the late reply! I just saw your post &#128513; I bought it from Chanel at Ngee Ann City, Singapore &#128516;


----------



## madeleine86

vntgchanelbaby said:


> out with the old and in with the new hehe
> here's a picture of my very first pair of chanel flats that i COMPLETELY beat up throughout high school and college...they're about ten years old now
> they're side by side with a fresh new pair i just picked up from neiman's!
> 
> funny how the new ones and the old ones look like two totally different pairs of shoes!



You wore your shoes to death, literally 

I love those flats, they are so elegant. I have the same pair. Love them


----------



## katran26

vntgchanelbaby said:


> out with the old and in with the new hehe
> 
> here's a picture of my very first pair of chanel flats that i COMPLETELY beat up throughout high school and college...they're about ten years old now
> 
> they're side by side with a fresh new pair i just picked up from neiman's!
> 
> 
> 
> funny how the new ones and the old ones look like two totally different pairs of shoes!




I love this! Cute side-by-side pic. And the new pair is gorgeous.


----------



## tiffknee79

Hi ladies, I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my first pair of ballet flats. Have always admired, touched and lusted after them every time I saw them. I've been hesitant to buy them because my feet are definitely not narrow but also not extremely wide so I was worried they would kill my feet. I think they are absolutely gorg and a complete classic. 

So my question is this, to the fellow "wide" footed ladies who own the Chanel flats, do you find they are ever uncomfortable? Also, is it really necessary to resole them?

TIA!


----------



## mularice

tiffknee79 said:


> Hi ladies, I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my first pair of ballet flats. Have always admired, touched and lusted after them every time I saw them. I've been hesitant to buy them because my feet are definitely not narrow but also not extremely wide so I was worried they would kill my feet. I think they are absolutely gorg and a complete classic.
> 
> So my question is this, to the fellow "wide" footed ladies who own the Chanel flats, do you find they are ever uncomfortable? Also, is it really necessary to resole them?
> 
> TIA!




I have wide-ish feet. None of mine have been uncomfortable. The leather is soft so it starts to give fairly quickly and mould to the shape of the foot. I have quilted ones and plain leather with the patent for cap. The quilted ones keep their shape fairly well but the others tend to stretch a lot and that made them a bit loose length wise for me.

In terms of getting them resoled I have had some of mine resoled after 18 months of hard wear. I don't see a point unless they are worn down a lot


----------



## tiffknee79

mularice said:


> I have wide-ish feet. None of mine have been uncomfortable. The leather is soft so it starts to give fairly quickly and mould to the shape of the foot. I have quilted ones and plain leather with the patent for cap. The quilted ones keep their shape fairly well but the others tend to stretch a lot and that made them a bit loose length wise for me.
> 
> In terms of getting them resoled I have had some of mine resoled after 18 months of hard wear. I don't see a point unless they are worn down a lot




Thank you so much!


----------



## tiffknee79

mularice said:


> I have wide-ish feet. None of mine have been uncomfortable. The leather is soft so it starts to give fairly quickly and mould to the shape of the foot. I have quilted ones and plain leather with the patent for cap. The quilted ones keep their shape fairly well but the others tend to stretch a lot and that made them a bit loose length wise for me.
> 
> In terms of getting them resoled I have had some of mine resoled after 18 months of hard wear. I don't see a point unless they are worn down a lot




You mentioned that your leather ones have stretched out length wise. Do you find it makes it hard to wear once they've stretched out? I am normally a size 9 and purchased a 9.5 because the 9's were really right. But I don't want them to completely stretched out once I've broken them in where they are near impossible to wear without my heel slipping out. Any recommendations?


----------



## rosewang924

tiffknee79 said:


> Hi ladies, I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my first pair of ballet flats. Have always admired, touched and lusted after them every time I saw them. I've been hesitant to buy them because my feet are definitely not narrow but also not extremely wide so I was worried they would kill my feet. I think they are absolutely gorg and a complete classic.
> 
> So my question is this, to the fellow "wide" footed ladies who own the Chanel flats, do you find they are ever uncomfortable? Also, is it really necessary to resole them?
> 
> TIA!


Hi, i also have wide feet, and they are always comfortable.


----------



## rosewang924

tiffknee79 said:


> You mentioned that your leather ones have stretched out length wise. Do you find it makes it hard to wear once they've stretched out? I am normally a size 9 and purchased a 9.5 because the 9's were really right. But I don't want them to completely stretched out once I've broken them in where they are near impossible to wear without my heel slipping out. Any recommendations?


when my shoes stretch a little too much, i use one of those back-of-heel cushions you stick on the inside of shoe in the back and this keeps your feet from slipping out.  i like the ones from Foot Petals.


----------



## mularice

tiffknee79 said:


> You mentioned that your leather ones have stretched out length wise. Do you find it makes it hard to wear once they've stretched out? I am normally a size 9 and purchased a 9.5 because the 9's were really right. But I don't want them to completely stretched out once I've broken them in where they are near impossible to wear without my heel slipping out. Any recommendations?




Well mine stretched width ways but it just made them a little too roomy. I put heel grips in and a little insole which did the trick but they are still a bit loose.

Personally I take a 37 but maybe I should have gone with 36.5 which is my TTS. My quilted leather ones are all fine though as they didn't stretch as much. They are also a 37.


----------



## Elizshop

I bought a pair of ( completely) patent ones that are a teensy bit big on one foot. I am thinking patent is not really going to stretch? Am I right?


----------



## tiffknee79

mularice said:


> Well mine stretched width ways but it just made them a little too roomy. I put heel grips in and a little insole which did the trick but they are still a bit loose.
> 
> Personally I take a 37 but maybe I should have gone with 36.5 which is my TTS. My quilted leather ones are all fine though as they didn't stretch as much. They are also a 37.



Thanks!! xx


----------



## tiffknee79

rosewang924 said:


> when my shoes stretch a little too much, i use one of those back-of-heel cushions you stick on the inside of shoe in the back and this keeps your feet from slipping out.  i like the ones from Foot Petals.



Thank you for the tip!


----------



## bella89

tiffknee79 said:


> Hi ladies, I finally pulled the trigger and purchased my first pair of ballet flats. Have always admired, touched and lusted after them every time I saw them. I've been hesitant to buy them because my feet are definitely not narrow but also not extremely wide so I was worried they would kill my feet. I think they are absolutely gorg and a complete classic.
> 
> So my question is this, to the fellow "wide" footed ladies who own the Chanel flats, do you find they are ever uncomfortable? Also, is it really necessary to resole them?
> 
> TIA!



I have very wide feet and Chanel shoes are pretty much the only shoes I know I can always buy and will fit me perfectly.  I have three pairs of ballet flats (two leather, one tweed) and they all stretch to fit my feet like a second skin.  I did get my oldest pair resoled because I wore them so much that I actually wore through the sole and you could see my toes!  Super easy to get resoled, though, and they look brand new.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My Chanel flats. I definitely find them a little snug in the toe area, hoping they will stretch or next pair will be 36.5.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Sorry my pics are so huge.


----------



## BigAkoya

Elizshop said:


> I bought a pair of ( completely) patent ones that are a teensy bit big on one foot. I am thinking patent is not really going to stretch? Am I right?




Hi.  I love ballets and own many pairs in different materials.  Of all of them, the patent ones stretch the least and are stiffer.  I think you will be fine.  

My lambskin and caviar/calf conform to my foot.  I can wear ballets all day long, even walking the streets of NYC.  They are super comfy, especially the classic lambskin ones.  

Congrats on your ballets!  They are addicting.


----------



## tiffknee79

bella89 said:


> I have very wide feet and Chanel shoes are pretty much the only shoes I know I can always buy and will fit me perfectly.  I have three pairs of ballet flats (two leather, one tweed) and they all stretch to fit my feet like a second skin.  I did get my oldest pair resoled because I wore them so much that I actually wore through the sole and you could see my toes!  Super easy to get resoled, though, and they look brand new.




Awesome! That makes me so happy to hear! Thanks!


----------



## rosewang924

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My Chanel flats. I definitely find them a little snug in the toe area, hoping they will stretch or next pair will be 36.5.



I also have these, and mine are also snug in the toe area, have worn them a few times and they have not stretched.


----------



## 4purse

My first lovely pair of flats. I went with the classic two toned color combination but it was a tough decision not to get the black quilted as well.


----------



## 4purse

4purse said:


> My first lovely pair of flats. I went with the classic two toned color combination but it was a tough decision not to get the black quilted as well.




As for sizing...I always wear a 36 but it was too tight in the toe area so I went up to 36.5 it fit much better but still a little tight in the toe area. Before I wore them outside I used a trick I do with my Christian Louboutin shoes, wear them with thicker socks like you wear with athletic shoes. I wore them with the socks (not comfortable) around the house for about 15 minutes, took off the socks, slipped them on and they're perfect...no toe area pain at all. I wore them for several hours out and about shopping and they fit like a dream.


----------



## maloneyxo

Does anyone know the price of the classic beige/black flats in London? Thanks in advance!


----------



## ldvcool

The classic Chanel flats have always been on my wish list. I am about to purchase my first pair but I'm wondering right now whether I should choose the beige flats with black cap toe or the black quilted ones. I'm more about the black quilted as they will go better with my outfit, but I don't know if they will make me look "old." (I'm just 19) Could you guys give me any advices? Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## 4purse

ldvcool said:


> The classic Chanel flats have always been on my wish list. I am about to purchase my first pair but I'm wondering right now whether I should choose the beige flats with black cap toe or the black quilted ones. I'm more about the black quilted as they will go better with my outfit, but I don't know if they will make me look "old." (I'm just 19) Could you guys give me any advices? Thanks so much in advance!



I just purchased the beige with black toe last week and also tried on the black quilted. It was a tough choice but I just felt the two toned pair had more punch and stand out a bit more. Hubby was with me and he like the two toned as well. The black quilted are lovely too, I don't think they look old, maybe a bit more serious though


----------



## BigAkoya

ldvcool said:


> The classic Chanel flats have always been on my wish list. I am about to purchase my first pair but I'm wondering right now whether I should choose the beige flats with black cap toe or the black quilted ones. I'm more about the black quilted as they will go better with my outfit, but I don't know if they will make me look "old." (I'm just 19) Could you guys give me any advices? Thanks so much in advance!




Hi!  I have been buying Chanel shoes for years.  My first ballet was the classic beige with black toe.  I was also debating between the same two.  Since then, I have purchased many other color and leather combos.  

But... If I could ever have one Chanel ballet, it would be the classic beige with black toe.  That shoe is so iconic and it goes with a lot and works in all seasons. 

I love this color combo so much I have through 3 pairs!  

Ironically, of all my other ballets, the black is the one I wear the least.  

Congrats on your first ballet!  So happy for you!


----------



## BigAkoya

maloneyxo said:


> Does anyone know the price of the classic beige/black flats in London? Thanks in advance!




Hi!  If you are visiting and flying through Heathrow, there is a Chanel duty free store in Terminal 3.  Everytime I go to London, it is a must stop for me.  The bags are mostly seasonal and I buy classics, so I have not been able to purchase a bag there. 

But they have a lot of ballets!  Both the classic beige and the black colors as well as seasonal colors.  The price was about 25-30% cheaper than the U.S. so it's great for stocking up on ballets.


----------



## melpaulned

oh i adore the ballet flats - they will be mine! one day!


----------



## chanelkittykat

maloneyxo said:


> Does anyone know the price of the classic beige/black flats in London? Thanks in advance!



They are £385 in London.


----------



## MashiBags

I absolutely love my Chanel flats, especially the classic beige and black pair. It's so comfy and versatile, I've worn it with jeans and dresses. I hope to add more in future, for now... I'm eyeing the lace flats with patent cap toe. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mrstap

MashiBags said:


> View attachment 2782998
> 
> 
> I absolutely love my Chanel flats, especially the classic beige and black pair. It's so comfy and versatile, I've worn it with jeans and dresses. I hope to add more in future, for now... I'm eyeing the lace flats with patent cap toe. &#10084;&#65039;




So pretty!


----------



## thandoori

Hi,
To all those Chanel ballet flats savvy...I have heard that there are in fact different widths available in the classic two tone flat and have even seen some online somewhere in size 38C. I have also heard that these different widths are actually only available in Chanel stores in France.
My question: Can anyone confirm this?
And even more importantly: is there also a width A as in 38A?
I'd really appreciate it if someone had any feedback here..
Thanks a million!


----------



## gnourtmat

Hoping someone could provide me some intel...

I was just wondering if all Chanel flats are supposed to have a serial number inside? I just noticed one my flats do not have a serial number while all my others do &#128563;&#128563;

Here is a picture inside my ballet flats:












Any clue?


----------



## BigAkoya

gnourtmat said:


> Hoping someone could provide me some intel...
> 
> 
> 
> I was just wondering if all Chanel flats are supposed to have a serial number inside? I just noticed one my flats do not have a serial number while all my others do &#128563;&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture inside my ballet flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any clue?




Hi.  All my flats (Chanel shoes in general) have the model number  inside.  I have a lot of of Chanels and they all do.  Where did you get them?   I'd exchange them if it bothers you.


----------



## gnourtmat

willeyi said:


> Hi.  All my flats (Chanel shoes in general) have the model number  inside.  I have a lot of of Chanels and they all do.  Where did you get them?   I'd exchange them if it bothers you.



yea, all of my flats have a serial. of course, except from the one pair i got from a reseller 

i am hearing different answers though. some have them and some do not. not quite sure!


----------



## BigAkoya

gnourtmat said:


> yea, all of my flats have a serial. of course, except from the one pair i got from a reseller
> 
> i am hearing different answers though. some have them and some do not. not quite sure!



Hmm... a reseller.  The number is the model number and it should match the model number on your shoe box.  I have been buying Chanel for years... have over 50 ballets, and all have the number.  Take a look at your other ballets and the box... the two numbers should match.  That's the way Chanel does it.  Not just with ballets, but with all their shoes.  

I think the fact all your other ballets have model numbers says something too.  
If it were me, I'd probably return it.  It would bug me to death knowing I paid for a fake, and I wouldn't try to convince myself it's real.


----------



## BigAkoya

gnourtmat said:


> yea, all of my flats have a serial. of course, except from the one pair i got from a reseller
> 
> i am hearing different answers though. some have them and some do not. not quite sure!



By the way, are these the classic black lamb pair with the patent toe?  Saks is having triple points and Chanel is included, so you can get a real pair at Saks.  Just a thought in case you were not aware Saks is having triple points now.  They have a lot of ballet combos in black currently (e.g. lamb, caviar, patent) including the classic black pair. 

Great time to get ballets. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## gnourtmat

willeyi said:


> Hmm... a reseller.  The number is the model number and it should match the model number on your shoe box.  I have been buying Chanel for years... have over 50 ballets, and all have the number.  Take a look at your other ballets and the box... the two numbers should match.  That's the way Chanel does it.  Not just with ballets, but with all their shoes.
> 
> I think the fact all your other ballets have model numbers says something too.
> If it were me, I'd probably return it.  It would bug me to death knowing I paid for a fake, and I wouldn't try to convince myself it's real.



unfortunately i have the shoes only. no box or dust bag.

i may have to pay for an authentication service. don't want to give up just yet


----------



## gnourtmat

willeyi said:


> By the way, are these the classic black lamb pair with the patent toe?  Saks is having triple points and Chanel is included, so you can get a real pair at Saks.  Just a thought in case you were not aware Saks is having triple points now.  They have a lot of ballet combos in black currently (e.g. lamb, caviar, patent) including the classic black pair.
> 
> Great time to get ballets.
> 
> Good luck to you.



nope they're all patent! pic below. 

ahhh yes, I'm aware of the saks sale  the saks i normally go to doesn't have chanel there even in the shoe salon. i have already loaded up on other items though


----------



## BigAkoya

gnourtmat said:


> nope they're all patent! pic below.
> 
> ahhh yes, I'm aware of the saks sale  the saks i normally go to doesn't have chanel there even in the shoe salon. i have already loaded up on other items though



Oh... I'm a patent lover too!  There are some nice patents ones out now. For black, the new patent one is all patent and it's quilted.  There is also a all beige claire patent (smooth patent, not quilted).  Then there is navy and the new spring 2015 red which is like a orange red.  I purchased the black quilted patent and the beige claire.  Just FYI in case you wish to order any.  

Ballets are so much fun as you know!


----------



## wantitneedit

willeyi said:


> Oh... I'm a patent lover too!  There are some nice patents ones out now. For black, the new patent one is all patent and it's quilted.  There is also a all beige claire patent (smooth patent, not quilted).  Then there is navy and the new spring 2015 red which is like a orange red.  I purchased the black quilted patent and the beige claire.  Just FYI in case you wish to order any.
> 
> Ballets are so much fun as you know!



hi willeyi, does Saks carry different widths of their Chanel ballets?


----------



## BigAkoya

wantitneedit said:


> hi willeyi, does Saks carry different widths of their Chanel ballets?




Hi!  Not in the ballets, but I have never really asked for any special width.  I usually buy B width.  

For sandals, I have some C width.  At first, I thought they gave me the wrong size, but that was the only size they carried and that season, all the Chanel sandals were C width and it fit me fine (they were thong style sandals).  

Hope this helps.


----------



## gnourtmat

willeyi said:


> Oh... I'm a patent lover too!  There are some nice patents ones out now. For black, the new patent one is all patent and it's quilted.  There is also a all beige claire patent (smooth patent, not quilted).  Then there is navy and the new spring 2015 red which is like a orange red.  I purchased the black quilted patent and the beige claire.  Just FYI in case you wish to order any.
> 
> 
> 
> Ballets are so much fun as you know!




Thanks so much for sharing  I haven't found a good SA yet. I haven't had any luck here in MD or VA. 

Btw.. I got more than 1 "second opinion" on my flats and they were deemed authentic &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


----------



## BigAkoya

Since we have been talking patent... Some new patent ballets from cruise.
Beige, Red, Navy.  Black quilted is from fall. 

I bought the beige patent and black quilted patent.  The beige is a perfect match for the beige claire color in bags in case you are wondering.


----------



## mularice

I need help, I want another pair but I don't know what colour to get. Mine are all black and I wear them all constantly. I don't know if I should get another black pair or if I should branch out. I do keep thinking I should get beige...


----------



## BigAkoya

mularice said:


> I need help, I want another pair but I don't know what colour to get. Mine are all black and I wear them all constantly. I don't know if I should get another black pair or if I should branch out. I do keep thinking I should get beige...




Hi!  I vote for beige with the classic black cap toe.  I have gone through three pairs of them and love that combo.  If I could only have one pair, I would choose beige.  It's a classic look and works with most anything.  I like it especially when I wear dark clothes/jeans... It's neutral, but against dark or black jeans, it kind of pops.  

On black, I assume you have the black lamb with patent toe?  If you want another black, maybe get the black caviar for something different? 

I would go with beige though... My favorite of all time.  

Good luck to you and congrats on another pair of chanel flats!


----------



## MashiBags

willeyi said:


> hi!  I vote for beige with the classic black cap toe.  I have gone through three pairs of them and love that combo.  If i could only have one pair, i would choose beige.  It's a classic look and works with most anything.  I like it especially when i wear dark clothes/jeans... It's neutral, but against dark or black jeans, it kind of pops.
> 
> On black, i assume you have the black lamb with patent toe?  If you want another black, maybe get the black caviar for something different?
> 
> I would go with beige though... My favorite of all time.
> 
> Good luck to you and congrats on another pair of chanel flats!




+1


----------



## elvikar

Hi, can anyone advise where to look for classic beige with black toe flats at this time? I want them as my xmas present and hubby is ready to buy , but where? 
We are in NY/NJ area, if this helps


----------



## swally

elvikar said:


> Hi, can anyone advise where to look for classic beige with black toe flats at this time? I want them as my xmas present and hubby is ready to buy , but where?
> We are in NY/NJ area, if this helps



go to chanel in soho. they have a great selection.


----------



## swally

does anyone know what the georgia elastic ballet flats look like?  they're new for fall/winter


----------



## TheCathmeister1

gnourtmat said:


> Thanks so much for sharing  I haven't found a good SA yet. I haven't had any luck here in MD or VA.
> 
> Btw.. I got more than 1 "second opinion" on my flats and they were deemed authentic &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;


 

Hi, if you are looking for a good sales rep in the MD/DC/VA area I have a few suggestions.  I really love Farrah at the Chanel boutique at Tysons Galleria.  I've only purchased bags from Farrah, but she is fantastic.

I also work with a SA at the Neiman Marcus at Tysons Galleria--but her name escapes me!  She has been great at securing me Chanel shoes in my hard to find size (41-42).  If you are interested I will find her name for you.


----------



## chanelnewbie27

Anyone with really wide feet able to wear these? Opinions needed!


----------



## swally

I just got my first pair of chanel flats. i absolutely love them and they feel really comfortable, except the back heel area.  Is the breaking in period long?  I'm wearing them around the office but pretty sure if i wore them outside for a walk I'd get some serious blisters...


----------



## late.in.da.game

Got these babies a few months ago for a bargain! My NM SA sent me a pic of this with a price tag of $175 and I cannot pass this one up!


----------



## hedgwin99

late.in.da.game said:


> View attachment 2848484
> 
> Got these babies a few months ago for a bargain! My NM SA sent me a pic of this with a price tag of $175 and I cannot pass this one up!




This is amazing price!!!! 
Anymore left &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## chanelnewbie27

TheCathmeister1 said:


> Hi, if you are looking for a good sales rep in the MD/DC/VA area I have a few suggestions.  I really love Farrah at the Chanel boutique at Tysons Galleria.  I've only purchased bags from Farrah, but she is fantastic.
> 
> I also work with a SA at the Neiman Marcus at Tysons Galleria--but her name escapes me!  She has been great at securing me Chanel shoes in my hard to find size (41-42).  If you are interested I will find her name for you.




Interesting to hear that someone wears chanel shoes in 41-42! That's my size, do you find ballet flats comfortable? Do you mind me asking if the size you get is because you have to size up or because it is your true size because I have this size feet, and quite wide.


----------



## late.in.da.game

hedgwin99 said:


> This is amazing price!!!!
> Anymore left &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;




I think this was from last year lurking around and my SA thought of me when she got my size


----------



## TheCathmeister1

chanelnewbie27 said:


> Interesting to hear that someone wears chanel shoes in 41-42! That's my size, do you find ballet flats comfortable? Do you mind me asking if the size you get is because you have to size up or because it is your true size because I have this size feet, and quite wide.


 
I know this is the ballet flats thread, but I have not even tried on Chanel ballet flats! So I will not be able to assist with the sizing question.  However, I typically buy Chanel sandals and have tried on pumps and I take a 41, 41.5, or 42 in those.  Sizing differs by style.

I wear a size 10, 10.5, or 11 in American sizing, and usually have good luck with 41 or 41.5 in European sizing.  I have bought a rogue 42 in some styles before.  I have seen conversions of European to American sizing vary by brand, for instance, my Louboutins say on the box that 41.5 = 11.5 and my Choos that say 41.5=11.  On my Chanels, they say 42=10!!!  The brands are all over the place with their conversions (probably due to European v. French sizing), and also I can see Vanity sizing at play. 

So, after all that information, if you typically comfortably wear an 11 in American sizes, definitely seek out a 42 in Chanel, especially in a closed toe style like ballet flats.  I find they run small compared to most other European brands.


----------



## chanelnewbie27

TheCathmeister1 said:


> I know this is the ballet flats thread, but I have not even tried on Chanel ballet flats! So I will not be able to assist with the sizing question.  However, I typically buy Chanel sandals and have tried on pumps and I take a 41, 41.5, or 42 in those.  Sizing differs by style.
> 
> I wear a size 10, 10.5, or 11 in American sizing, and usually have good luck with 41 or 41.5 in European sizing.  I have bought a rogue 42 in some styles before.  I have seen conversions of European to American sizing vary by brand, for instance, my Louboutins say on the box that 41.5 = 11.5 and my Choos that say 41.5=11.  On my Chanels, they say 42=10!!!  The brands are all over the place with their conversions (probably due to European v. French sizing), and also I can see Vanity sizing at play.
> 
> So, after all that information, if you typically comfortably wear an 11 in American sizes, definitely seek out a 42 in Chanel, especially in a closed toe style like ballet flats.  I find they run small compared to most other European brands.




Thankyou SO much for all this info! Really helps me with my quest for designer shoes for larger feet!


----------



## rosewang924

Bought during the winter sale.


----------



## Vinylkiwi

Gah I'm so desperate for the beige with black toe cap...not sure whether to risk it and buy on ebay for almost half price (inc box etc) or to splurge on a brand new pair?!


----------



## mularice

rosewang924 said:


> Bought during the winter sale.
> 
> View attachment 2853476




Ahhh wish I'd seen them! The colour is great, they would go with so many things.


----------



## rosewang924

For me, I would most likely buy brand new at store, beige is such a classic color and will go with everything, I think you will wear it a lot and would be worth the splurge.



Vinylkiwi said:


> Gah I'm so desperate for the beige with black toe cap...not sure whether to risk it and buy on ebay for almost half price (inc box etc) or to splurge on a brand new pair?!


----------



## rosewang924

thank you.



mularice said:


> Ahhh wish I'd seen them! The colour is great, they would go with so many things.


----------



## Vinylkiwi

Have the price of these gone up in the price increase? If so does anyone know how much for?! thanks!


----------



## sweetTHY

Vinylkiwi said:


> Have the price of these gone up in the price increase? If so does anyone know how much for?! thanks!




I believe so. I don't know about the other styles but I recently bought the quilted ones for $795 at Neiman Marcus and on the box it had the old price of $725.


----------



## shoepursemomma

Lace, classic lambskin beige, classic black lambskin


----------



## TIME FOR ME

Lovely triplets  x


----------



## anhy22

Hi ladies. I need some advice. On impulse, I recently bought a pair of CC red patent ballet flats from this cruise collection (so pretty!!) I already have a red pair at home but lambskin and a deeper red colour. Should I keep the patent pair? How should I justify it? lol


----------



## hedgwin99

anhy22 said:


> Hi ladies. I need some advice. On impulse, I recently bought a pair of CC red patent ballet flats from this cruise collection (so pretty!!) I already have a red pair at home but lambskin and a deeper red colour. Should I keep the patent pair? How should I justify it? lol




You can't justify anything with Chanel but you can tell ur self it looks great on my feet &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## caitvee

SO apologies in advance for my semi-ignorance, but i love all of these ballet flats.. but live in a city where no Chanel is sold. What are the price points? Where do you purchase them? Can you get on a chanel rep email distribution list?

Thanks ladies


----------



## late.in.da.game

hedgwin99 said:


> You can't justify anything with Chanel but you can tell ur self it looks great on my feet &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;




I agree with you! Lol


----------



## AmeeLVSBags

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2857945
> 
> Lace, classic lambskin beige, classic black lambskin


 
I had those black lace ones on hold, but pass them up and now upset at myself!!!


----------



## anhy22

So here they are side by side. They are different enough to keep both right??


----------



## shoepursemomma

anhy22 said:


> So here they are side by side. They are different enough to keep both right??




I think so! I love them both. Totally keep!


----------



## shoepursemomma

AmeeLVSBags said:


> I had those black lace ones on hold, but pass them up and now upset at myself!!!




I got them on second mark down $377! I really love them. I have done that before and now I just buy and then think it over and return. &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## late.in.da.game

anhy22 said:


> So here they are side by side. They are different enough to keep both right??




Keep them!


----------



## LovEmAll

anhy22 said:


> So here they are side by side. They are different enough to keep both right??




If you love them and wear tons of red...keep them.  If it were me, I would try to find another color to have more variety.  Good luck deciding!


----------



## pjhm

anhy22 said:


> So here they are side by side. They are different enough to keep both right??




Yes the colors are totally different. If they fit you well I would keep both.


----------



## vivelebag

anhy22 said:


> So here they are side by side. They are different enough to keep both right??




Yes but if I had to choose I'd keep the patent!


----------



## anhy22

shoepursemomma said:


> I think so! I love them both. Totally keep!





late.in.da.game said:


> Keep them!





LovEmAll said:


> If you love them and wear tons of red...keep them.  If it were me, I would try to find another color to have more variety.  Good luck deciding!





pjhm said:


> Yes the colors are totally different. If they fit you well I would keep both.





vivelebag said:


> Yes but if I had to choose I'd keep the patent!



Thanks for your opinion ladies. The darker red pair are already mine and i've decided to keep the patent pair as well


----------



## georgiegirl27

My last sale item to arrive - a little on the snug side, but gorgeous nevertheless - the cream and black lace and patent ballerina and bought in second cut so only $330,  (original price $825!)     x


----------



## Nanali

Hi guys! Been eyeing Chanel flats for a while now and been wanting to get the classic beige flats. I am tempted to get the flats now, but my husband and I will be going to London and France this June for the first time and I have been hearing the prices over in France is less expensive. Does anyone know the current prices for the flats over there? I don't know if I want to wait that long. Thanks you!


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Hi, 
I am not sure about the prices in France but I've heard that they are the same as in Germany and I have just bought beige Chanel ballet flats in Frankfurt. They were 470 euro. Take into account that the exchange rates might also be different when you travel to Europe.


----------



## MaryAndDogs

anhy22 said:


> So here they are side by side. They are different enough to keep both right??



Love them both! You should keep them  And get matching bags too


----------



## MaryAndDogs

These shoes are dangerous  You cannot have just one pair


----------



## georgiegirl27

MaryAndDogs said:


> Hi,
> I am not sure about the prices in France but I've heard that they are the same as in Germany and I have just bought beige Chanel ballet flats in Frankfurt. They were 470 euro. Take into account that the exchange rates might also be different when you travel to Europe.


Lovely together  x


----------



## SuLi

Hi everyone!  I purchased the Chanel ballet flats in beige recently and just noticed some dark jeans stain on the ribbon portion of the shoe 

Has this happened to anyone and if so, any advice on removing the stain or protecting the shoe?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## chanelloverz

Hi everyone! Pls help   I am new in buying chanel flats! Got it from ebay today a quilted navy. Per seller it is about 5 years ago. On the serial number it says "09C  A G26250". There was no box.  I've seen other serial number and it does not say "  09C" in the beginning.Is this fake?


----------



## chanelloverz

Hi willeyi! Pls help! I think your the best person who can help me. Iam new in buying chanel flats.  I got a prelove today - seller said about 5-6 years old navy quilted flats. I saw on the code number it says " 09C A G26250." But I've seen other photo on google it does not have the beginning "09C". No box.


----------



## caterpillar

New to Chanel flats here... What are considered the "classics," the ones that never go on sale?

All black? All black patent? Beige with black toe? What else?


----------



## NeonLights

caterpillar said:


> New to Chanel flats here... What are considered the "classics," the ones that never go on sale?
> 
> 
> 
> All black? All black patent? Beige with black toe? What else?




I would say the beige with black to and the black with patent black toe are the classics..

They have them all year round


----------



## kbcrew

Hi ladies! I want to purchase my 1st Chanel flats , but don't know if I should buy them in all patent leather or regular leather? Are the all patent leather flats comfortable versus regular leather? Any advise is greatly appreciated! &#128522;


----------



## nova_girl

kbcrew said:


> Hi ladies! I want to purchase my 1st Chanel flats , but don't know if I should buy them in all patent leather or regular leather? Are the all patent leather flats comfortable versus regular leather? Any advise is greatly appreciated! &#128522;



I did not find the patent leather ones to be comfortable at all. I ended up selling them at a big loss.


----------



## kbcrew

nova_girl said:


> I did not find the patent leather ones to be comfortable at all. I ended up selling them at a big loss.




That's terrible! Do you find the regular leather shoes to be comfortable ?


----------



## nova_girl

kbcrew said:


> That's terrible! Do you find the regular leather shoes to be comfortable ?



Yes, I love my non-patent ones


----------



## e.etheldreda

hi ladies,

i have a question.. do you, by any chance, know the price of chanel flats in UK? and is the price the same for the plain and the quilted ones?

TIA


----------



## ap.

e.etheldreda said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> 
> 
> i have a question.. do you, by any chance, know the price of chanel flats in UK? and is the price the same for the plain and the quilted ones?
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




the quilted are a little more, I believe, but by a very small amount.


----------



## CU418

Does anyone one know the current US price for the classic black with the patent cap toe? Also does Chanel do phone orders?


----------



## e.etheldreda

apey_grapey said:


> the quilted are a little more, I believe, but by a very small amount.




thanks for the info!  do you know how much is the quilted one? &#128516;


----------



## shoepursemomma

My ballet flats collection &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## hedgwin99

shoepursemomma said:


> View attachment 2917727
> 
> My ballet flats collection &#128525;&#128525;




Wow&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bagisa

I'd like to get a pair of caviar flats in black or red.  Is this impossible?


----------



## shoepursemomma

hedgwin99 said:


> Wow&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Thank you &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

georgiegirl27 said:


> My last sale item to arrive - a little on the snug side, but gorgeous nevertheless - the cream and black lace and patent ballerina and bought in second cut so only $330,  (original price $825!)     x



Gorgeous! I was looking to buy these but was a little afraid I couldn't wear them in the summer. After looking at your wonderful pictures,I think this weekend I want to take a leap of faith and purchase them


----------



## georgiegirl27

AQUEENINBRKLYN said:


> Gorgeous! I was looking to buy these but was a little afraid I couldn't wear them in the summer. After looking at your wonderful pictures,I think this weekend I want to take a leap of faith and purchase them


Oh, I am so pleased you like the photos Aqueeninbrklyn  
I can hardly wait for the good weather to arrive so that I can wear them out 
Let us all know how you get on!   xx


----------



## clim91

Hello ladies!

Just wondering is there any difference in comfort between quilted caviar flats and those lambskin ones? 

Do you recommend getting chanel flats with elastic bands? 

Are the camellia ones more comfy than the classic lambskin flats? 

I have a pair of lambskin ones (black with black patent cap toe) and they became a bit loose after some time...

Thanks


----------



## bagaholic1303

Omg! I'm dying for a red pair! Where did you get them?


----------



## AQUEENINBRKLYN

georgiegirl27 said:


> Oh, I am so pleased you like the photos Aqueeninbrklyn
> I can hardly wait for the good weather to arrive so that I can wear them out
> Let us all know how you get on!   xx




So sorry for the late response! I will! =) I was sick over the weekend and couldn't get to the store =( But I will hopefully be updating with pictures as well this weekend! Thank you again for sharing your beauties!


----------



## e.etheldreda

ladies,

i need some advice.. 

which one is the better and more durable one, lambskin or calfskin? 

TIA


----------



## mindy2002

Hi ladies [emoji173]&#65039; ,
I need help, im so torn between the two.. Which one is better the blush or all black?


----------



## late.in.da.game

mindy2002 said:


> Hi ladies [emoji173]&#65039; ,
> I need help, im so torn between the two.. Which one is better the blush or all black?
> View attachment 2927550




I the photo, black looks beautiful!


----------



## shoepursemomma

mindy2002 said:


> Hi ladies [emoji173]&#65039; ,
> I need help, im so torn between the two.. Which one is better the blush or all black?
> View attachment 2927550




Black!


----------



## e.etheldreda

hi ladies, 

im kinda new for this.. i have a question regarding the code 12A, 12P, 11C, ... what does it mean? ush:


----------



## georgiegirl27

mindy2002 said:


> Hi ladies [emoji173]&#65039; ,
> I need help, im so torn between the two.. Which one is better the blush or all black?
> View attachment 2927550


I got the cream ones and love them - very special shoes  x


----------



## ap.

e.etheldreda said:


> hi ladies,
> 
> im kinda new for this.. i have a question regarding the code 12A, 12P, 11C, ... what does it mean? ush:



A = automne 
P = printemps
C = cruise

therefore 12A = 2012 autumn/winter collection, 12P = 2012 spring/summer collection, etc...


----------



## e.etheldreda

apey_grapey said:


> A = automne
> P = printemps
> C = cruise
> 
> therefore 12A = 2012 autumn/winter collection, 12P = 2012 spring/summer collection, etc...



thanks apey_grapey!


----------



## mindy2002

late.in.da.game said:


> I the photo, black looks beautiful!







shoepursemomma said:


> Black!







georgiegirl27 said:


> I got the cream ones and love them - very special shoes  x




Thank you ladies! Getting the black one


----------



## Mbloom06

How much are the plain patent ones right now? I have the quilted for 795 are they the same price?


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Hello everyone, I have a few questions to ask. Is the classic beige/black ballet flats included in the pricing adjustment? I live in Sydney Australia and I am wondering whether I should wait until after 8th April or get it before? Also, are there different shades of beige/black? Thank you!


----------



## KittyKat65

I have purple ballet flats that are 6 years old.  I don't wear them often, but when I do I feel like a million bucks.


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

I just bought a pair of beige/black ballet flats and it is gorgeous! I am so loving it and I am regretting of buying Salvatore Ferragamo's Varina over this last year !


----------



## xsimplicity

Please excuse the background. But, these are my newest babies


----------



## xsmileee

cupcakeofmylife said:


> View attachment 2947369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a pair of beige/black ballet flats and it is gorgeous! I am so loving it and I am regretting of buying Salvatore Ferragamo's Varina over this last year !



They look beautiful!! &#10084; I am planning to purchase this exact pair too! &#128518;
Can I ask how much this style was? I have the black with patent cap toe, wondering if the price is different!


----------



## xsmileee

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 2947371
> 
> 
> Please excuse the background. But, these are my newest babies



Congrats, they look gorgeous! Is that two tone pair in a light pink color?? Did you pick up both pairs in the same size?


----------



## xsmileee

CU418 said:


> Does anyone one know the current US price for the classic black with the patent cap toe? Also does Chanel do phone orders?



I picked mine up recently for $750! Not sure about phone orders as I bought in a Neiman Marcus store.


----------



## xsimplicity

xsmileee said:


> Congrats, they look gorgeous! Is that two tone pair in a light pink color?? Did you pick up both pairs in the same size?




It's actually beige, it just looks different under the lighting. I got them both in the same size. I thought I would have to size down half a size in the beige/black because I had tried it on before and my original size was too loose. But when I went to purchase it, she got a brand new pair for me and it fit just perfectly so I'm thinking either the first pair was stretched out or every shoe is made slightly differently. I'm in such lust that I'm already yearning for the red patent pair!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

xsmileee said:


> They look beautiful!! [emoji173] I am planning to purchase this exact pair too! [emoji38]
> Can I ask how much this style was? I have the black with patent cap toe, wondering if the price is different!




Thank you! I love it too. I am in Australia and they retail for $880 as of now [emoji4] I've seen the all patent ones and they retail for the same price as the classic. I think the ones with different pricing are ones with tweed, lace, etc


----------



## CU418

xsmileee said:


> I picked mine up recently for $750! Not sure about phone orders as I bought in a Neiman Marcus store.



Okay...thank you!


----------



## xsmileee

Loving my new nude with black cap toe flats! &#128584;


----------



## rdgldy

xsmileee said:


> Loving my new nude with black cap toe flats! &#128584;


perfect pairing!!!


----------



## Needo

Hi  

I was wondering if the ballet flats are made narrow? I have very narrow feet and I want to know how the fit is for the Chanel ballet flats!


----------



## xsmileee

rdgldy said:


> perfect pairing!!!



Thank you!! I love this pairing &#9786;







Needo said:


> Hi
> 
> I was wondering if the ballet flats are made narrow? I have very narrow feet and I want to know how the fit is for the Chanel ballet flats!



I don't find them narrow, just right and my feet are pretty normal..I think &#128522; I did find the black with black PATENT cap toe fit a bit differently though, they fit shorter and a little narrower than my nude lambskin with black cap toe. The black ones hurt my feet from just walking around the house so I had to send them back and get the nude with black cap toe instead, which are SO comfortable! I recommend going in and trying them on since everyone's feet are different &#128518;


----------



## gail13

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 2947371
> 
> 
> Please excuse the background. But, these are my newest babies



Do you find the black ones comfortable?  I am looking at a pair of these online for a good price -wondering if the bit of elastic on the inside is more comfortable than not having it?


----------



## Needo

xsmileee said:


> Thank you!! I love this pairing &#9786;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't find them narrow, just right and my feet are pretty normal..I think &#128522; I did find the black with black PATENT cap toe fit a bit differently though, they fit shorter and a little narrower than my nude lambskin with black cap toe. The black ones hurt my feet from just walking around the house so I had to send them back and get the nude with black cap toe instead, which are SO comfortable! I recommend going in and trying them on since everyone's feet are different &#128518;




Yes I probably should. I have felt so discouraged from trying on Chanel after I tried on Chanel espadrilles I wanted and the shoes were falling off my feet when I walked. I was so heart broken since I love the espadrilles so much! But maybe it is time to try on some Chanel again


----------



## CeePee08

Hi ladies!

What does 10B in the shoe box ( chanel ballet flats) stand for? Do all ballet flats have the "C" on the sole too? ( like 35C or 36C) sorry im a chanel ballet flats newbie. hope someone can enlighten me.

Thank you.


----------



## pukasonqo

from experience with other brands like ferragamo, B refers to the width of the shoe, C is a wider width that most people take, B is narrow
10 is the shoe size
so the 10B in the shoe tells you is a size 10 (39 1/2 but i might be wrong in the conversion) with a narrow, B width


----------



## xsimplicity

gail13 said:


> Do you find the black ones comfortable?  I am looking at a pair of these online for a good price -wondering if the bit of elastic on the inside is more comfortable than not having it?




Hi, sorry, I'm of no help. It's still winter where I live so I haven't busted these babies out yet. Hopefully someone else can answer your question.


----------



## CeePee08

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 2947371
> 
> 
> Please excuse the background. But, these are my newest babies



Hi does your shoes have the letter C on the sole? Thanks much!


----------



## CeePee08

pukasonqo said:


> from experience with other brands like ferragamo, B refers to the width of the shoe, C is a wider width that most people take, B is narrow
> 10 is the shoe size
> so the 10B in the shoe tells you is a size 10 (39 1/2 but i might be wrong in the conversion) with a narrow, B width



Thanks for replying


----------



## pukasonqo

CeePee08 said:


> Thanks for replying




not a problem, hope it helped!


----------



## princess621

xsmileee said:


> Loving my new nude with black cap toe flats! &#128584;


great pairing!


----------



## xsimplicity

CeePee08 said:


> Hi does your shoes have the letter C on the sole? Thanks much!


Yes, they both have CC's on them.


----------



## CeePee08

xsimplicity said:


> Yes, they both have CC's on them.



oh sorry i mean the letter C beside the shoe size?


----------



## xsimplicity

CeePee08 said:


> oh sorry i mean the letter C beside the shoe size?




Oh sorry I didn't read your message correctly. Neither of the shoes have a C beside the size.


----------



## foxymom

Hi Ladies! I need advise.. Are the nude/black cap flats same sizing as the espadrilles? Im a US 8 and 39 in the leather espadrilles... [emoji5]&#65039; thank you


----------



## CeePee08

xsimplicity said:


> Oh sorry I didn't read your message correctly. Neither of the shoes have a C beside the size.



Alright thanks for replying


----------



## Wishers

Hi there
Has anyone seen the teal blue color for summer?
Tia.


----------



## Bagisa

foxymom said:


> Hi Ladies! I need advise.. Are the nude/black cap flats same sizing as the espadrilles? Im a US 8 and 39 in the leather espadrilles... [emoji5]&#65039; thank you




I'm 38.5 in the ballerinas and a 39 in this season's leather espadrilles.


----------



## hiitshilary

Hi everyone! Just bought my first pair of Chanel ballet flats -- pink patent leather. I love them, and this might open the floodgates to full-out obsession. 

I've read in this thread and elsewhere that many people get their flats soled with a rubber sole before wearing them, so the actual shoe is never damaged. Good idea? Also, any other tips for care? Thanks


----------



## nova_girl

hiitshilary said:


> Hi everyone! Just bought my first pair of Chanel ballet flats -- pink patent leather. I love them, and this might open the floodgates to full-out obsession.
> 
> I've read in this thread and elsewhere that many people get their flats soled with a rubber sole before wearing them, so the actual shoe is never damaged. Good idea? Also, any other tips for care? Thanks



I get mine re-soled before I wear them because I'm terrified I would slip and fall otherwise lol. The original sole is too slippery for me when I walk on carpet so I always take them to the cobbler for re-soling. I think opinions vary on whether this is a good idea or not but so far it's been working for me..


----------



## luv2run41

DId the ballet flats always have model number on the inside?? Help


----------



## sarahlouise06

xsmileee said:


> Loving my new nude with black cap toe flats! &#128584;



Beautiful together 

I am after about 4 pairs of Chanel flats, but I have just ordered a pair of espadrilles and I'm getting a medium flap (finally!!! eeee) next month so realistically I need to calm down hehehe


----------



## bagcat

If you love it, buy more than one.
-Ines de la Fressange


----------



## JetSetGo!

bagcat said:


> If you love it, buy more than one.
> -Ines de la Fressange


Gorgeous Rainbow! I'm wearing a IdlF for UniQlo jacket today!

I have a pair that I looooove, but they are too small by about a half size. Has anyone had luck having these stretched?


----------



## Princess Coco

I just stumbled upon this thread. Here are mine, they are a beaten up. LOL


----------



## Princess Coco

Can someone help me, what is the true color of the blue shoe? Is it like royal blue or dark navy blue? Tia


----------



## bagcat

It's not as dark as navy blue irl and not as bright as royal blue. But I guess it depends on how one perceives color. My blue flat is in the middle with an ink colored suede shoe on one side and a black one on the other. Hope this helps you.


----------



## libertygirl

bagcat said:


> If you love it, buy more than one.
> -Ines de la Fressange



Wow, fantastic photo!


----------



## Princess Coco

bagcat said:


> It's not as dark as navy blue irl and not as bright as royal blue. But I guess it depends on how one perceives color. My blue flat is in the middle with an ink colored suede shoe on one side and a black one on the other. Hope this helps you.



Thank you for your photo...


----------



## Frivole88

My classic beige ballerina flats


----------



## Purrsey

kristinlorraine said:


> My classic beige ballerina flats
> 
> View attachment 3006607



Ahhhh this is so gorgeous. I'm eyeing on my first pair of chanel flats. This looks like what I yearn for!


----------



## rosewang924

Love my new shoes, thank you for letting me share.


----------



## shopaholic925

Here's mine which I posted in another Chanel thread.. Super soft lamb!!!


----------



## Wishers

rosewang924 said:


> Love my new shoes, thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3021574


I bought those too and I LOVE them.


----------



## vivelebag

shopaholic925 said:


> Here's mine which I posted in another Chanel thread.. Super soft lamb!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025023




Those look so comfy! Will put them on my wish list.


----------



## erinrose

cupcakeofmylife said:


> View attachment 2947369
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought a pair of beige/black ballet flats and it is gorgeous! I am so loving it and I am regretting of buying Salvatore Ferragamo's Varina over this last year !


Oh my gosh I also got the Varina flats last year and so totally regretted them over these beige/black chanels. The Varinas are so uncomfortable! So I ended up picking up these Chanels last week too and love them so much better! Had to post since I have the exact same story


----------



## madeofdreams

Appreciate some advice - I am getting the beige black classic Lambskin flats. The stores in my country have not stocked my size range in a while so I am unable to try them in person. I am a true UK 6 / EU 39 for Choos, Charlotte Olympia, Valentinos, CLs. The only brand where my size differs is Ferragamo. 

Should I get them in 39 for Chanel too?


----------



## Purrsey

My CL is 37.5 and I just tried few days ago that beige black lambskin is also same size. So LIKELY you are 39 too for that chanel pair. 

But do note for some chanel flats especially those in patent I need to go up to 38.


----------



## madeofdreams

Purrsey said:


> My CL is 37.5 and I just tried few days ago that beige black lambskin is also same size. So LIKELY you are 39 too for that chanel pair.
> 
> But do note for some chanel flats especially those in patent I need to go up to 38.




Thanks very much !! I am getting the Lambskin ones so I think it's probably ok not to up it by half.


----------



## yesenik

nova_girl said:


> I get mine re-soled before I wear them because I'm terrified I would slip and fall otherwise lol. The original sole is too slippery for me when I walk on carpet so I always take them to the cobbler for re-soling. I think opinions vary on whether this is a good idea or not but so far it's been working for me..




I wonder how the original plastic sole wears out ?


----------



## nova_girl

yesenik said:


> I wonder how the original plastic sole wears out ?



I'm not sure since I've always had mine re-soled. I would imagine they wear well because there are many people who don't feel the need to get them re-soled.


----------



## yesenik

nova_girl said:


> I get mine re-soled before I wear them because I'm terrified I would slip and fall otherwise lol. The original sole is too slippery for me when I walk on carpet so I always take them to the cobbler for re-soling. I think opinions vary on whether this is a good idea or not but so far it's been working for me..




Do you mind showing pictures of the resoled work on the plastic sole from side and bottom ? Here are my flats


----------



## nova_girl

yesenik said:


> Do you mind showing pictures of the resoled work on the plastic sole from side and bottom ? Here are my flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029358



I'll try to remember to take pictures when I get home.


----------



## XoxoT

shopaholic925 said:


> Here's mine which I posted in another Chanel thread.. Super soft lamb!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3025023




Hi shopaholic,  were these true to size?  Did you have to size up or down and by how much from your typical shoe size in most brands? Thanks!


----------



## yesenik

No, Chanel is never true size, you always have to size up at least 1/2 number! I sized a whole size up, because although half size was ok I had to still break them in and in my opinion ballet flats should be comfortable you shouldn't be breaking them at all ! .. But it's tricky cause sometimes half size up is still tight and a whole size up its a bit loose but I rather a bit loose than a bit tight !


----------



## XoxoT

yesenik said:


> No, Chanel is never true size, you always have to size up at least 1/2 number! I sized a whole size up, because although half size was ok I had to still break them in and in my opinion ballet flats should be comfortable you shouldn't be breaking them at all ! .. But it's tricky cause sometimes half size up is still tight and a whole size up its a bit loose but I rather a bit loose than a bit tight !




Thank you!!


----------



## devik

yesenik said:


> I wonder how the original plastic sole wears out ?





yesenik said:


> Do you mind showing pictures of the resoled work on the plastic sole from side and bottom ? Here are my flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029358



Plastic?? Which ballerinas are soled in plastic?


----------



## devik

yesenik said:


> No, *Chanel is never true size, you always have to size up at least 1/2 number!* I sized a whole size up, because although half size was ok I had to still break them in and in my opinion ballet flats should be comfortable you shouldn't be breaking them at all ! .. But it's tricky cause sometimes half size up is still tight and a whole size up its a bit loose but I rather a bit loose than a bit tight !





XoxoT said:


> Thank you!!



Sorry, this is NOT TRUE - it varies by shoe, and by person. For some people (including me!) Chanel is completely TTS.

Regardless, it's recommended to try them on yourself! Even different styles of ballerinas can be different for you.


----------



## yesenik

devik said:


> Sorry, this is NOT TRUE - it varies by shoe, and by person. For some people (including me!) Chanel is completely TTS.
> 
> Regardless, it's recommended to try them on yourself! Even different styles of ballerinas can be different for you.




My latest ones are plastic sole, perhaps you need to visit the store again and see for yourself, even the most expensive ones are plastic and it depends on the style which sole will have if plastic or leather !.. Most likely and it also depends on the style you need to size up, I'm surprised you say they are true to size but I guess if you only own one pair and in that particular style they happen to be your size then you are one of the few lucky ones or maybe you are one that like to break them in, then yes,
 it's possible, here the Chanel plastic soles of mine


----------



## yesenik

My python leather ballet flats! I absolutely love these


----------



## koko100

Someone please help me decide on sizing. My Chanel sandals are size 39 and last years release on espadrilles are size 39. I'm looking to purchase quilted ballerina flats. I heard they run small. Am I safe with getting a 40. Or try for 39?  I take US sizing 8.5. Any help would be appreciated! Tia!! &#128521;


----------



## casseyelsie

I have to personally try on my Chanel shoes  I have some in 38 even though most of the time I wear 37.


----------



## devik

koko100 said:


> Someone please help me decide on sizing. My Chanel sandals are size 39 and last years release on espadrilles are size 39. I'm looking to purchase quilted ballerina flats. I heard they run small. Am I safe with getting a 40. Or try for 39?  I take US sizing 8.5. Any help would be appreciated! Tia!! &#128521;



You may get some very adamant personal opinions here to the contrary  but as I replied to your same question previously posted in the Chanel sale thread, I find Chanel ballerinas to be TTS and many others do too. This is a VERY common question that comes up on this thread a lot so you might want to read for awhile to get the different responses when it's been asked before.


----------



## hedgwin99

koko100 said:


> Someone please help me decide on sizing. My Chanel sandals are size 39 and last years release on espadrilles are size 39. I'm looking to purchase quilted ballerina flats. I heard they run small. Am I safe with getting a 40. Or try for 39?  I take US sizing 8.5. Any help would be appreciated! Tia!! [emoji6]




I personally think u have to go try each ballet style in person. I'm normally size 8 in most shoes but for Chanel ballet flats I went down to 37.5


----------



## yesenik

I normally wear 7.5 US in almost every shoe brand with exception of CL that I can go from 6.5 to 7.5 European, but I size up a whole number for Chanel flats, I could do size 8 but still a bit tight while walking so I better go a whole size up 8.5 and it's so comfy and I own quite a bit Chanel flats and many over the years, I'm quite surprised to hear someone sized down! Strange! But it seems have happened to at least someone, so best advise go and try them at the store before buying


----------



## hedgwin99

yesenik said:


> I normally wear 7.5 US in almost every shoe brand with exception of CL that I can go from 6.5 to 7.5 European, but I size up a whole number for Chanel flats, I could do size 8 but still a bit tight while walking so I better go a whole size up 8.5 and it's so comfy and I own quite a bit Chanel flats and many over the years, I'm quite surprised to hear someone sized down! Strange! But it seems have happened to at least someone, so best advise go and try them at the store before buying




Believe me! I'm shocked too! When I compare 38 vs 37.5... 38 slip right off my feet on the backend. 37.5 fits better at the back and it's a bit tight on the from but with regular wear the leather is so soft it will stretch out


----------



## yesenik

Yeah I'm not so sure why! but it's true what you say, there's quite a difference when it comes to a half size from size to size with Chanel flats the 38 fits good on my feet but with every step it feels quite tight on the backend and the 38.5 it's a bit loose in general but feels so comfy when I walk, but if I'm not moving lets says just sitting, yeah they can slip off my feet easily if I wanted to, but I personally prefer to have it a bit loose than too tight but yeah I get what you say in the difference of just a half size!.. And yeah the leather stretches out with wear not the fabric string though, on the classic ballet flats, which it was the one that usually gives me problems on the half smaller size


----------



## rosewang924

koko100 said:


> Someone please help me decide on sizing. My Chanel sandals are size 39 and last years release on espadrilles are size 39. I'm looking to purchase quilted ballerina flats. I heard they run small. Am I safe with getting a 40. Or try for 39?  I take US sizing 8.5. Any help would be appreciated! Tia!! &#128521;



For me, I need to go half a size up. I am usually a 6, but for Chanel, I need 6.5. I have bought size 6, they have stretched a little but not enough if you are planning to do a lot of walking. So now, I always get size 6.5.


----------



## Sandywongwwt

Dear Girls,
Does anyone know the prices of these 2 pairs of Chanel flats in Paris?


----------



## Bsmadd01

I just wanted to share my find yesterday. I love them, so comfortable, cute and unique.


----------



## AAxxx

Bsmadd01 said:


> View attachment 3042208
> 
> 
> I just wanted to share my find yesterday. I love them, so comfortable, cute and unique.




Cute! Congrats on your find!


----------



## AAxxx

Just got my 2 new ballet flats back from the cobbler. I had them resoled prior to use. Wondering should the heel/back be resoled too?


----------



## yesenik

AAxxx said:


> Just got my 2 new ballet flats back from the cobbler. I had them resoled prior to use. Wondering should the heel/back be resoled too?
> View attachment 3043298
> View attachment 3043300




Omg you are brave! I didn't have the heart to resole any of my ballet flats before I get to use them and enjoy them (that's just me and my preference) but thank you for your picture, I always wondered how they look like resoled brand new , here is the original sole of one of my latest after a few wears


----------



## AAxxx

yesenik said:


> Omg you are brave! I didn't have the heart to resole any of my ballet flats before I get to use them and enjoy them (that's just me and my preference) but thank you for your picture, I always wondered how they look like resoled brand new , here is the original sole of one of my latest after a few wears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043326




I was debating about it for the longest time especially since these are my first pairs. I almost had a heart attack when the cobbler said it'll take 3 days to be ready. I went thinking it'll be done in a few minutes and I can stand by and watch him do it. The feeling was just like when I had to leave DD for her first day in school [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]. So do you get them resoled after you've used them awhile?


----------



## yesenik

AAxxx said:


> I was debating about it for the longest time especially since these are my first pairs. I almost had a heart attack when the cobbler said it'll take 3 days to be ready. I went thinking it'll be done in a few minutes and I can stand by and watch him do it. The feeling was just like when I had to leave DD for her first day in school [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]. So do you get them resoled after you've used them awhile?




This kind of sole I haven't, but the leather sole I have, but not always, and this is my first pair with this plastic sole so I have no idea how fast it wears off or how it does but I guess is a little more durable than the leather sole, Chanel flats are so adorable and so comfy that I'm sure you will keep buying over the years like most of us, enjoy your shoes and don't be afraid to wear them just make sure you clean them and store them well while no using them, I always clean mine after every use but not only Chanel but every shoe brand I have and they last me long in really good shape just with a damp cloth in a delicate way and you will be fine !


----------



## hedgwin99

New arrivals


----------



## yesenik

hedgwin99 said:


> New arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043421




So pretty and girly, elegant at the same time btw, every time I wear my white and black I feel them more dressy than the other colors, even than some more expensive ones! Rock them !


----------



## Valentine2014

hedgwin99 said:


> New arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043421



congrats! gorgeous! I am waiting for mine to arrive. hopefully the size fits me.


----------



## chanelkittykat

hedgwin99 said:


> New arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043421



Lovely shoes. I have a pair and my daughter calls them my party shoes! x


----------



## tutushopper

AAxxx said:


> Just got my 2 new ballet flats back from the cobbler. I had them resoled prior to use. Wondering should the heel/back be resoled too?
> View attachment 3043298
> View attachment 3043300



Normally the entire walking surface is resoled, so yes, the heels should have been done as well.  I'd ask the cobbler to finish the job.  Pretty shoes.


----------



## tutushopper

JetSetGo! said:


> Gorgeous Rainbow! I'm wearing a IdlF for UniQlo jacket today!
> 
> I have a pair that I looooove, but they are too small by about a half size. Has anyone had luck having these stretched?



I've had one pair stretched about a half size, and it worked pretty well.  They couldn't do it at Chanel, so sent them out to a cobbler (they'd said they'd try first or I'd have taken them straight away to a cobbler).  I know some NM stores have the ability to do some stretching in store.


----------



## AAxxx

tutushopper said:


> Normally the entire walking surface is resoled, so yes, the heels should have been done as well.  I'd ask the cobbler to finish the job.  Pretty shoes.




Thanks Tutu. That was what I thought. My DH picked it up for me from the cobbler yesterday so I only saw them at home. Back to the cobbler then [emoji51]


----------



## ap.

koko100 said:


> Someone please help me decide on sizing. My Chanel sandals are size 39 and last years release on espadrilles are size 39. I'm looking to purchase quilted ballerina flats. I heard they run small. Am I safe with getting a 40. Or try for 39?  I take US sizing 8.5. Any help would be appreciated! Tia!! &#128521;



I got black quilted ones last year and had to size up 1/2 size.  



devik said:


> Sorry, this is NOT TRUE - it varies by shoe, and by person. For some people (including me!) Chanel is completely TTS.
> 
> Regardless, it's recommended to try them on yourself! Even different styles of ballerinas can be different for you.



I agree.  

Since credentials seems required :  I have 15 pairs of different style Chanels - classic ballet, round toe ballet, the elastic ballet, espadrilles, sneakers, wedge heels, strap sandals - and while they are usually TTS, I have had to sometimes go up or down a half size and it varies season by season.  You really need to try on the shoes because I've found different sizing even for the exact same style.  I always ask my SAs bring out 3 pairs of the same shoe; I find they usually fit differently.


----------



## devik

AAxxx said:


> Just got my 2 new ballet flats back from the cobbler. I had them resoled prior to use. Wondering should the heel/back be resoled too?
> View attachment 3043298
> View attachment 3043300



A lot of people put soles on before first wear mostly because the original leather can be slippery. Others only re-sole after the original gets worn down, and in that case the heels typically do need to be done too. You can read through the first few pages of this thread - the person who started it is quite the enthusiast for ballet flats (not sure if she's still around?) and she had lots of advice for how she wears them (tl;dr is, she doesn't put soles on until needed for wear and then I think mostly she does the heels).

When I've had other soles put on other designer shoes before wearing, they're typically only the half sole like you have unless specifically requested.


----------



## devik

apey_grapey said:


> I got black quilted ones last year and had to size up 1/2 size.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Since credentials seems required :  I have 15 pairs of different style Chanels - classic ballet, round toe ballet, the elastic ballet, espadrilles, sneakers, wedge heels, strap sandals - and while they are usually TTS, I have had to sometimes go up or down a half size and it varies season by season.  You really need to try on the shoes because I've found different sizing even for the exact same style.  I always ask my SAs bring out 3 pairs of the same shoe; I find they usually fit differently.



LOL - it sounds like you have a lovely collection!!!!


----------



## AAxxx

devik said:


> A lot of people put soles on before first wear mostly because the original leather can be slippery. Others only re-sole after the original gets worn down, and in that case the heels typically do need to be done too. You can read through the first few pages of this thread - the person who started it is quite the enthusiast for ballet flats (not sure if she's still around?) and she had lots of advice for how she wears them (tl;dr is, she doesn't put soles on until needed for wear and then I think mostly she does the heels).
> 
> When I've had other soles put on other designer shoes before wearing, they're typically only the half sole like you have unless specifically requested.




Thank you so much for this info devik. I am just back from the cobbler and he said exactly the same as you that resoling is mainly to prevent from the leather being slippery and that the heel can be replaced once it's worn. I thought I read through all the pages on this thread but I must have just skimmed through the bit that was actually relevant to my question [emoji16]. Now I'm going to enjoy my ballets [emoji5]&#65039;.


----------



## yesenik

apey_grapey said:


> I got black quilted ones last year and had to size up 1/2 size.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Since credentials seems required :  I have 15 pairs of different style Chanels - classic ballet, round toe ballet, the elastic ballet, espadrilles, sneakers, wedge heels, strap sandals - and while they are usually TTS, I have had to sometimes go up or down a half size and it varies season by season.  You really need to try on the shoes because I've found different sizing even for the exact same style.  I always ask my SAs bring out 3 pairs of the same shoe; I find they usually fit differently.




I would love to see your collection, specially the sneakers I have been looking for a nice pair but I haven't found one I like yet! Would you post some pics ?


----------



## ap.

yesenik said:


> i would love to see your collection, specially the sneakers i have been looking for a nice pair but i haven't found one i like yet! Would you post some pics ?


----------



## yesenik

apey_grapey said:


> View attachment 3044346




Pretty! I'm in the hunt for one for myself I'm counting on my SA to help me with that, I like yours though, seem very well loved nothing like walking with style


----------



## ap.

yesenik said:


> Pretty! I'm in the hunt for one for myself I'm counting on my SA to help me with that, I like yours though, seem very well loved nothing like walking with style



I got these at NM a couple of years ago when they first came out.  I think they're on sale now.  I saw a bunch at Barney's if I remember correctly.  

I usually get compliments from little old ladies when I wear these


----------



## yesenik

apey_grapey said:


> I got these at NM a couple of years ago when they first came out.  I think they're on sale now.  I saw a bunch at Barney's if I remember correctly.
> 
> I usually get compliments from little old ladies when I wear these




Lol that's funny! It usually happens to me not with Chanel but when I wear my Hermes Oran sandals, but I don't walk a lot where I live but I still want a pair of Chanel sneakers, so I hope to find some dressy ones lol


----------



## chynadoil1

hi everyone...I'm new to the ballet flats and would love some insight! are there different styles within the ballet flat and if there are, different fits? I bought the beige with black toe and love them...then recently got the all blacked quilted in the same size and they're not only a too tight but the fit looks so different, they come up a lot higher and look narrower. I was hoping for the same look as the beige. Or am I just crazy that they look different?? I bought the black sight unseen so is there a certain style name I should use if I want it to be more like the beige fit? See pics!! Thanks everyone!!


----------



## ap.

chynadoil1 said:


> hi everyone...I'm new to the ballet flats and would love some insight! are there different styles within the ballet flat and if there are, different fits? I bought the beige with black toe and love them...then recently got the all blacked quilted in the same size and they're not only a too tight but the fit looks so different, they come up a lot higher and look narrower. I was hoping for the same look as the beige. Or am I just crazy that they look different?? I bought the black sight unseen so is there a certain style name I should use if I want it to be more like the beige fit? See pics!! Thanks everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052989



The black distressed quilted flat with the burgundy lining tends to run small (half a size for me).  As for them looking different, if you got another beige one, I think you will find that they will not look exactly the same as your first pair.  It is what it is.  Get the black quilted in the proper size - maybe they will look similar enough to the beige/black cap toe on your feet that you'll be happy.


----------



## chynadoil1

apey_grapey said:


> The black distressed quilted flat with the burgundy lining tends to run small (half a size for me).  As for them looking different, if you got another beige one, I think you will find that they will not look exactly the same as your first pair.  It is what it is.  Get the black quilted in the proper size - maybe they will look similar enough to the beige/black cap toe on your feet that you'll be happy.




thanks! Do they have different style names?


----------



## ap.

chynadoil1 said:


> thanks! Do they have different style names?



They're the classic Chanel ballet flats (some combination of quilted or not, smooth calf or caviar, as well as seasonal tweeds).  They may have different style numbers but I never paid attention.  

Frankly I don't see a huge difference between the beige and black ones on your feet.  It looks like it's just a difference in width / size. To me the black ones fit better - the beige looks big with some gapping on the side.


----------



## shoepursemomma

chynadoil1 said:


> hi everyone...I'm new to the ballet flats and would love some insight! are there different styles within the ballet flat and if there are, different fits? I bought the beige with black toe and love them...then recently got the all blacked quilted in the same size and they're not only a too tight but the fit looks so different, they come up a lot higher and look narrower. I was hoping for the same look as the beige. Or am I just crazy that they look different?? I bought the black sight unseen so is there a certain style name I should use if I want it to be more like the beige fit? See pics!! Thanks everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052989




Hi. The quilted ones are considered classic style like the beige lambkins u have but they do differ. I find them to run more narrow and they do come up higher. I found the quilted in lambskin to be more comfortable but they still have the high front coverage which doesn't flatter my feet. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## tutushopper

chynadoil1 said:


> hi everyone...I'm new to the ballet flats and would love some insight! are there different styles within the ballet flat and if there are, different fits? I bought the beige with black toe and love them...then recently got the all blacked quilted in the same size and they're not only a too tight but the fit looks so different, they come up a lot higher and look narrower. I was hoping for the same look as the beige. Or am I just crazy that they look different?? I bought the black sight unseen so is there a certain style name I should use if I want it to be more like the beige fit? See pics!! Thanks everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3052989


The beige/black are lambskin and are generally softer and give more in wearing, and the quilted lamb/calf I've found to fit smaller and tighter for some reason.  The quilted caviar fit pretty close to the same as the lamb that you have (beige/black).  Chanel also changes lasts periodically so that you may find that suddenly your size will change in a particular shoe.  Generally speaking without considering the changing of lasts, the fit of the lambskin (your beige/black) and the quilted caviar and any assortment of materials such as patent, goatskin, tweed, etc. will fit similarly (although the patent will have less "give" over time than a non-patent shoe), and the quilted lamb/calf (not caviar) fits tighter/smaller and less wide.  I personally am trying to figure out with the latest batch for this fall whether to go with my usual ballerina size (tight and not so comfy as they generally are) or one half size up (loose already, and worry that it will get too loose).  Oh, first world problems of shoes.  

Since you like the quilted look, you might want to try the caviar (stamped calf) since they will fit way more like the beige/black lambskin ones that you have, rather than the puffy lamb quilted ones like I'm facing my dilemma with.

They are all called ballerina shoes by Chanel, but they vary in the material that they are made from (lamb, calf, tweed, wool, quilted lamb, quilted calf (caviar), patent, goat, lace, metallic fabrics or leathers, sequined, etc.).  The beige/black and white/black are standard always shoes that don't go on sale and have numbers that start with 00V (which indicates they are in the permanent line).  The others are seasonal.  Colors such as black rarely go on sale. Styles such as tweed, lace, wool, and some patents have been going on sale lately, but only if your size is still left when the sales start, and are only found at department stores, not Chanel boutiques. Chanel boutiques will put other shoes on sale but not ballerinas.


----------



## chynadoil1

tutushopper said:


> The beige/black are lambskin and are generally softer and give more in wearing, and the quilted lamb/calf I've found to fit smaller and tighter for some reason.  The quilted caviar fit pretty close to the same as the lamb that you have (beige/black).  Chanel also changes lasts periodically so that you may find that suddenly your size will change in a particular shoe.  Generally speaking without considering the changing of lasts, the fit of the lambskin (your beige/black) and the quilted caviar and any assortment of materials such as patent, goatskin, tweed, etc. will fit similarly (although the patent will have less "give" over time than a non-patent shoe), and the quilted lamb/calf (not caviar) fits tighter/smaller and less wide.  I personally am trying to figure out with the latest batch for this fall whether to go with my usual ballerina size (tight and not so comfy as they generally are) or one half size up (loose already, and worry that it will get too loose).  Oh, first world problems of shoes.
> 
> Since you like the quilted look, you might want to try the caviar (stamped calf) since they will fit way more like the beige/black lambskin ones that you have, rather than the puffy lamb quilted ones like I'm facing my dilemma with.
> 
> They are all called ballerina shoes by Chanel, but they vary in the material that they are made from (lamb, calf, tweed, wool, quilted lamb, quilted calf (caviar), patent, goat, lace, metallic fabrics or leathers, sequined, etc.).  The beige/black and white/black are standard always shoes that don't go on sale and have numbers that start with 00V (which indicates they are in the permanent line).  The others are seasonal.  Colors such as black rarely go on sale. Styles such as tweed, lace, wool, and some patents have been going on sale lately, but only if your size is still left when the sales start, and are only found at department stores, not Chanel boutiques. Chanel boutiques will put other shoes on sale but not ballerinas.




Wow, thank you so much!!


----------



## ShariLee

The beige patent leather is very soft ! Adding these new [emoji173]&#65039; to my collection.


----------



## yesenik

tutushopper said:


> The beige/black are lambskin and are generally softer and give more in wearing, and the quilted lamb/calf I've found to fit smaller and tighter for some reason.  The quilted caviar fit pretty close to the same as the lamb that you have (beige/black).  Chanel also changes lasts periodically so that you may find that suddenly your size will change in a particular shoe.  Generally speaking without considering the changing of lasts, the fit of the lambskin (your beige/black) and the quilted caviar and any assortment of materials such as patent, goatskin, tweed, etc. will fit similarly (although the patent will have less "give" over time than a non-patent shoe), and the quilted lamb/calf (not caviar) fits tighter/smaller and less wide.  I personally am trying to figure out with the latest batch for this fall whether to go with my usual ballerina size (tight and not so comfy as they generally are) or one half size up (loose already, and worry that it will get too loose).  Oh, first world problems of shoes.
> 
> Since you like the quilted look, you might want to try the caviar (stamped calf) since they will fit way more like the beige/black lambskin ones that you have, rather than the puffy lamb quilted ones like I'm facing my dilemma with.
> 
> They are all called ballerina shoes by Chanel, but they vary in the material that they are made from (lamb, calf, tweed, wool, quilted lamb, quilted calf (caviar), patent, goat, lace, metallic fabrics or leathers, sequined, etc.).  The beige/black and white/black are standard always shoes that don't go on sale and have numbers that start with 00V (which indicates they are in the permanent line).  The others are seasonal.  Colors such as black rarely go on sale. Styles such as tweed, lace, wool, and some patents have been going on sale lately, but only if your size is still left when the sales start, and are only found at department stores, not Chanel boutiques. Chanel boutiques will put other shoes on sale but not ballerinas.




I always go a half or whole size up , it's way more comfy and won't go too loose as you may think at all, because there's no need for it since your foot fits, just my two cents!


----------



## legal2shop

I'm a U.S. 9 and a 39.5 for the Chanel ballet flats. HTH.


----------



## ms.affliction

Black caviar 40's. x


----------



## ximin98

Wow, these are gorgeous and my size too!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Picked these up on Friday from Chanel on Geary in San Francisco. They are a deep grey, matte goat skin leather with black toe cap.


----------



## Wishers

Wow, those are gorgeous.


----------



## ShariLee

CoastalCouture said:


> Picked these up on Friday from Chanel on Geary in San Francisco. They are a deep grey, matte goat skin leather with black toe cap.




Such a beautiful color ! Love them!


----------



## CoastalCouture

Glad you like them! They are my first Chanel shoes.


----------



## ag681

CoastalCouture said:


> Picked these up on Friday from Chanel on Geary in San Francisco. They are a deep grey, matte goat skin leather with black toe cap.


Gorgeous &#128525; I was just in SF on Friday!! Are these from the new collection??


----------



## CoastalCouture

ShariLee said:


> Such a beautiful color ! Love them!





Wishers said:


> Wow, those are gorgeous.





ag681 said:


> Gorgeous &#128525; I was just in SF on Friday!! Are these from the new collection??



Yes, they are15A, so autumn.


----------



## ag681

CoastalCouture said:


> Yes, they are15A, so autumn.


Thanks!! I hope to find them at the Chanel where I live!


----------



## bonsai22

Hi Ladies,
I just purchased some patent ballerinas and I find that the right shoe feels a bit tight.  The left one feels perfect.  I also tried on the softer leather ballerinas and those felt like heaven so I am going back this week to get those.  My dilemma is that I really love the patent ones so I'm wondering if the leather softens over time.  Can anyone with experience with the patent ones please advise.  Thanks so much!:help:


----------



## ag681

CoastalCouture said:


> Yes, they are15A, so autumn.


I just want to thank you for posting your gorgeous ballet flats! I ran into my Chanel store today and they had them in stock! It was love at first sight and I brought home my very first pair of ballet flats &#9786;&#65039; I've been searching 2 years for the perfect color and I finally found them thanks to you!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

ag681 said:


> I just want to thank you for posting your gorgeous ballet flats! I ran into my Chanel store today and they had them in stock! It was love at first sight and I brought home my very first pair of ballet flats &#9786;&#65039; I've been searching 2 years for the perfect color and I finally found them thanks to you!!



I so glad to have been of some help!


----------



## sarasr

Hi! I'm thinking of ordering a pair of beige/black captoe Chanel flats. I'm a 39 in Repetto, what would be the Chanel equivalent? Thank you!


----------



## jamiiejame

Hi everyone, I already posted this question of another thread but I feel like I should post it here too. I just bought a new Chanel flats in a caviar in size 39 1/2, I tried them in a boutique. Everything felt fine until I came home and tried again. Now I feel like they are a bit tight at the cap. I did try 40 in lampskin and that was too big for me. So I'm not sure if this style is tighter than the lampskin ones. 
Now my Issue if I break them in will they be more comfortable or should I go for 40 which could be too lose for me. I feel like they might be more comfortable after being broken in than too lose from the start. 
Normally I could wear 38.5 to 39 in Ferragamo, LV and Tory.


----------



## livinit91

New Chanel flats. [emoji7] I'm usually a 38.5 (US 8) in flats, ordered these in 39 because it was the only size left on sale (55% off). They were a bit tight when I got them but loosened up already after wearing them a few times just inside my room.


----------



## ag681

Hello all! I recently purchased my first ballerinas and I'm curious if I should put the sole grip they gave me before I start wearing them. TIA


----------



## princessDD

Do the Chanel flats come in wide sizing?


----------



## ag681

princessDD said:


> Do the Chanel flats come in wide sizing?



I know they have C width. I had bought a 38C


----------



## princessDD

ag681 said:


> I know they have C width. I had bought a 38C




Yay good to know! Thank you!


----------



## ms.affliction

Deep Burgundy Caviar Flats 40.


----------



## beautyfullday

willeyi said:


> View attachment 1787053
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1787054


 Love that red one. it is on my wishlist.


----------



## jojochanel

Just got this from Vancouver Holt Renfrew Chanel on Friday


----------



## hiitshilary

My newest Chanel flats  I am kind of obsessed with pairing them with anything else pink, i.e. this YSL bag. 

Next up: classic black, I think!


----------



## citruses

You ladies have such gorgeous shoes!


----------



## skimilk

hiitshilary said:


> My newest Chanel flats  I am kind of obsessed with pairing them with anything else pink, i.e. this YSL bag.
> 
> Next up: classic black, I think!



Love the combination of your flats and the bag! Perfection!

I *hate* spending $$$ on shoes- but since I love Chanel so much one day I will buy a pair of Chanel flats


----------



## skimilk

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 3061889
> 
> The beige patent leather is very soft ! Adding these new [emoji173]&#65039; to my collection.
> View attachment 3061893



What a beautiful, beautiful collection! Simply beautiful!!! I am sooooo envious!!!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Are the Chanel flats price just going to increase? I bought a pair of the nude with black toe, but I had a hard time justifying $800 after tax. Last I remember they were $600ish! I love them though just not sure.


----------



## materiallover3

Does anyone have the beige/black flats, if so how do they wear over time? Does the beige fabric get dirty easy. Or do your jeans change the flats color?


----------



## Lola121

Hi all! this is my first contribution... id like to get your opinion on chanel ballerinas

should i go for the beige/black cap toe or the full patent black? thanks in advance!


----------



## hedgwin99

Lola121 said:


> Hi all! this is my first contribution... id like to get your opinion on chanel ballerinas
> 
> should i go for the beige/black cap toe or the full patent black? thanks in advance!




It's really personal preference .. Some like patent leather .. Some don't.... Some takes the shoes to their cobbler to pre-treat on the leather


----------



## Fgl11

I have a few new pairs of ballerinas and haven't worn them yet and am wondering if I should get them resoled before wearing them. Can anyone tell me what they've done and if it's worth it? Also, does anyone have a good shoe cobbler they'd recommend in nyc/ Long Island area?


----------



## ms.affliction

One of my favorite colors, dark green and black in a 40


----------



## ZukaChan

Anyone have any experience with both Chanel and Louboutin flats? Really want to buy my first pair of Chanel flats, but a Louboutin flat caught my eye too. Would really appreciate any thoughts on quality, workmanship, and comfort! Thanks!!


----------



## Chimel

Lola121. I beige/ black cap top is really pretty


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

willeyi said:


> Example of perfect bows... The bows make the shoe so don't mess with the bow no matter how tempting.  I learned the hard way.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1850707




Is the tanner color with cap toe still available? I have the lighter beige with black toe that are next to it but I have tan feet so I feel they look weird. Is the darker color a classic? I think they'd fit my skin better.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Nevermind, went to Chanel and found out the camel/black cap toe is seasonal for fall, and only every few years. Last time they had them was 2 years ago... Wish I knew when the next would come!


----------



## ap.

ZukaChan said:


> Anyone have any experience with both Chanel and Louboutin flats? Really want to buy my first pair of Chanel flats, but a Louboutin flat caught my eye too. Would really appreciate any thoughts on quality, workmanship, and comfort! Thanks!!



I have several pairs of both, although I have to admit I haven't bought CL shoes in a while. To me Chanel flats are much more comfortable straight out of the box -- CLs are hit or miss, but once they're broken in they're perfect. I just don't have the patience and pain tolerance anymore. 

As long as they fit your feet properly, both will be good shoes.


----------



## protein_

Fgl11 said:


> I have a few new pairs of ballerinas and haven't worn them yet and am wondering if I should get them resoled before wearing them. Can anyone tell me what they've done and if it's worth it? Also, does anyone have a good shoe cobbler they'd recommend in nyc/ Long Island area?



Can't recommend Minas Shoe Repair enough!!  They do an amazing job.

I have tended to wear mine until they have holes on the sole, so the whole thing has to be re-done.  I have gotten (playfully, I think?) scolded by their team for doing that, but they manage to bring them back to life!

For a $700 pair of flats, to spend $20-40 resoling is 100% worth it.  And it's always good to be proactive and do it ahead of time, so why not do it before


----------



## ZukaChan

apey_grapey said:


> I have several pairs of both, although I have to admit I haven't bought CL shoes in a while. To me Chanel flats are much more comfortable straight out of the box -- CLs are hit or miss, but once they're broken in they're perfect. I just don't have the patience and pain tolerance anymore.
> 
> As long as they fit your feet properly, both will be good shoes.




Thanks so much! That helps a lot! Probably will go with the Chanels....


----------



## missKhanum

Hi All,

I have searching high and low for the attached burgundy and black shoes on the left in a size UK 5.

I would be so grateful if anyone can help me locate them.


----------



## lvuittonaddict

i just ordered mine today. black on black quilted aged calf(?)


----------



## xsimplicity

Does anyone know if the cambon flats still exist? I'm looking for the black patent CC on black


----------



## tweeety

Does anyone know if the Chanel CC cap toe has a black color with white stitching ?? Like this one? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



 I tried researching all over the Internet but couldn't find any of the same color so wondering if this is a fake?


----------



## Fgl11

tweeety said:


> Does anyone know if the Chanel CC cap toe has a black color with white stitching ?? Like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219326
> 
> I tried researching all over the Internet but couldn't find any of the same color so wondering if this is a fake?




I've never seen this one before but I do have a pebbled leather navy ballerina with white stitching only on the cc on toe


----------



## tweeety

I just got this confirm with my SA at our local Chanel! The shoe was from couple season ago! Just bought this pair of lovely red for my mom this Christmas!


----------



## San2222

Love my pearly charcoal caviar flats from 15c!


----------



## Fgl11

tweeety said:


> I just got this confirm with my SA at our local Chanel! The shoe was from couple season ago! Just bought this pair of lovely red for my mom this Christmas!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219920




I love these!!! How much were they? I want a pair!


----------



## tweeety

@Fgl11 I got them for $750 not including tax yet.. So I paid a total of $800 after tax. They are really beautiful !!


----------



## VernisCerise

Ladies, does anyone find Chanel caviar quilted flats to be stiff? I wore mine like 5 times, they're still hurt my feet after an hour of walking. Thanks


----------



## ipodgirl

I'm really afraid I will get these dirty, so I don't swear them everyday. They're so pretty though


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

ipodgirl said:


> View attachment 3220900
> 
> 
> I'm really afraid I will get these dirty, so I don't swear them everyday. They're so pretty though




These are my favorite but I ended up returning them. So sad I had to but I feel like the nude color was too light for my skin and looked strange. I'm waiting for the tan/black pair to come out again! These look great on you though, you'll love them!!


----------



## ShariLee

So excited to find this neutral color !


----------



## ap.

tweeety said:


> Does anyone know if the Chanel CC cap toe has a black color with white stitching ?? Like this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219326
> 
> I tried researching all over the Internet but couldn't find any of the same color so wondering if this is a fake?



I have one with gold stitching from a few years ago. 

Have you looked in the Chanel footwear thread in the Chanel sub forum?


----------



## canyongirl

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 3225030
> 
> So excited to find this neutral color !


The perfect color!!!


----------



## boopeep

Hi Ladies!

I recently bought beige black chanel flats as my first flats purchase and noticed that the Y in the MADE IN ITALY stamp on the insole is smudgy. Is this normal??

Thanks!


----------



## boopeep

gnourtmat said:


> Thanks so much for sharing  I haven't found a good SA yet. I haven't had any luck here in MD or VA.
> 
> Btw.. I got more than 1 "second opinion" on my flats and they were deemed authentic &#128513;&#128513;&#128513;



Do you mind telling me where you got your second opinion from? I'm having doubts regarding my pair as well, but can't seem to find places that authenticate Chanel shoes!


----------



## xsimplicity

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 3225030
> 
> So excited to find this neutral color !




What season is this from? It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## ShariLee

xsimplicity said:


> What season is this from? It's absolutely gorgeous!




It's a New color that just came out.


----------



## Princess Coco

Loving this camel color. The cap toe is patent, the rest is lamb or calf.. I'm not so sure...


----------



## Bagisa

Princess Coco said:


> Loving this camel color. The cap toe is patent, the rest is lamb or calf.. I'm not so sure...




Love this. Is this recent?


----------



## Princess Coco

Bagisa said:


> Love this. Is this recent?



Yes... I bought this jan 2016.. At neimans.. Thank you....


----------



## pam ewing

Where did u get these? gorgeous color. Neimans? Saks?


----------



## Rema85

Can anyone tell me the current price of the classic beige/black cap toe ballet pumps in Paris or Europe?


----------



## reddfoxx1

I want to buy a pair of flats. Will they have to be babied, or can they worn like any other shoe? How much do you have to "doctor" them up to make them comfortable? ( i.e. insoles, cushions to prevent rubbing, heel protectors, etc. I know everyone's feet are different, but maybe there's a consensus out there.

Thanks for your help


----------



## tweeety

reddfoxx1 said:


> I want to buy a pair of flats. Will they have to be babied, or can they worn like any other shoe? How much do you have to "doctor" them up to make them comfortable? ( i.e. insoles, cushions to prevent rubbing, heel protectors, etc. I know everyone's feet are different, but maybe there's a consensus out there.
> 
> Thanks for your help




For my feet ..the Chanel cap toe cc flat are very comfortable! They are well patted so I don't think you need any insoles but depend on your feet ..you really have to try them out to know   I honesty didn't have to baby them much.  I hope that helps


----------



## sarahkim

Hehe recently bought these in a 36. Haven't gotten a chance to wear them out since it's been rainy here 
a little matchy matchy hehehe


----------



## vivi_online

Are the all patent black flats a classic or seasonal style ? i usually only see the patent toe cap + lambskin style


----------



## pepita_anne

sarahkim said:


> Hehe recently bought these in a 36. Haven't gotten a chance to wear them out since it's been rainy here
> a little matchy matchy hehehe




Nice!


----------



## Fgl11

sarahkim said:


> Hehe recently bought these in a 36. Haven't gotten a chance to wear them out since it's been rainy here
> a little matchy matchy hehehe




Love it! Quilted ballerinas are my favorite!!


----------



## ShariLee

sarahkim said:


> Hehe recently bought these in a 36. Haven't gotten a chance to wear them out since it's been rainy here
> a little matchy matchy hehehe




Gorgeous!!!! Love the color!


----------



## xsimplicity

sarahkim said:


> Hehe recently bought these in a 36. Haven't gotten a chance to wear them out since it's been rainy here
> a little matchy matchy hehehe




Super cute!!


----------



## xsimplicity

After seeing ShariLee post a picture of her new flats, I just had to track down a pair for myself. So in love with the color!


----------



## Fgl11

xsimplicity said:


> After seeing ShariLee post a picture of her new flats, I just had to track down a pair for myself. So in love with the color!
> 
> View attachment 3252623




Beautiful! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Wishers

xsimplicity said:


> After seeing ShariLee post a picture of her new flats, I just had to track down a pair for myself. So in love with the color!
> 
> View attachment 3252623


Gorgeous for spring.


----------



## ShariLee

xsimplicity said:


> After seeing ShariLee post a picture of her new flats, I just had to track down a pair for myself. So in love with the color!
> 
> View attachment 3252623




I know, that color is so gorgeous! Enjoy


----------



## sheanabelle

Love the beige's!


----------



## mindy2002

My circle of wallet drainers [emoji22][emoji13]


----------



## canyongirl

mindy2002 said:


> My circle of wallet drainers [emoji22][emoji13]
> View attachment 3260674


Gorgeous collection


----------



## Fgl11

mindy2002 said:


> My circle of wallet drainers [emoji22][emoji13]
> View attachment 3260674




Beautiful!


----------



## pepita_anne

mindy2002 said:


> My circle of wallet drainers [emoji22][emoji13]
> View attachment 3260674




I can only drool as I only have 1 pair


----------



## Sappho

mindy2002 said:


> My circle of wallet drainers [emoji22][emoji13]
> View attachment 3260674




Very nice collection!


----------



## Purrsey

Ive never owned Chanel shoes till today  The loot today is the cap toe beige black ballerina. Later this week picking up the all-black and burgundy ones. Will reveal when I've collected them all!


----------



## hb925

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3268280
> 
> Ive never owned Chanel shoes till today  The loot today is the cap toe beige black ballerina. Later this week picking up the all-black and burgundy ones. Will reveal when I've collected them all!




Congrats! Those are all great choices. Can't wait to see them, please post pics when you can.


----------



## Purrsey

Thanks @cj0617 

They are all home now with me. Got them all protective-soled just now.


----------



## vivelebag

mindy2002 said:


> My circle of wallet drainers [emoji22][emoji13]
> View attachment 3260674




Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Bagisa

Purrsey said:


> Thanks @cj0617
> 
> They are all home now with me. Got them all protective-soled just now.
> 
> View attachment 3270930
> View attachment 3270931
> View attachment 3270932




Can I see the soles you had placed on these?


----------



## Purrsey

Bagisa said:


> Can I see the soles you had placed on these?





	

		
			
		

		
	
 For protection purpose and better grip.


----------



## Passau

Hi Chanel Ballet Flat Lovers!  Have any of you purchased the new Chanel Cap Toe Quilted Ballet Flats in Lambskin?  Do they run smaller than the traditional Chanel Cap Toe Lambskin Ballet Flats?  I tried them on the shoe last week and I think I need to go up half a size....I have NEVER had to go up a size on my Chanel Ballet flats before and I am concerned that they will stretch as they are lambskin.... 

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated as I wanted to know if I should go through the process of having NM order them for me in a larger size.....


----------



## hb925

Purrsey said:


> Thanks @cj0617
> 
> They are all home now with me. Got them all protective-soled just now.
> 
> View attachment 3270930
> View attachment 3270931
> View attachment 3270932




Gorgeous! I really like the burgundy color and black is always a classic


----------



## xsimplicity

Does anyone know if the lace ballerinas are still available?


----------



## pellarin22

Passau said:


> Hi Chanel Ballet Flat Lovers!  Have any of you purchased the new Chanel Cap Toe Quilted Ballet Flats in Lambskin?  Do they run smaller than the traditional Chanel Cap Toe Lambskin Ballet Flats?  I tried them on the shoe last week and I think I need to go up half a size....I have NEVER had to go up a size on my Chanel Ballet flats before and I am concerned that they will stretch as they are lambskin....
> 
> Any feedback would be greatly appreciated as I wanted to know if I should go through the process of having NM order them for me in a larger size.....


 You kind of have to be careful with the flats. I have black quilted lambskin flats and they are a  French size 38.5 which in US sizes is 7.5. But my other flats that were just plain leather are a 37.5 which is also a US 7.
If you can try them on first before ordering, do that because I find their sizes inconsistent.


----------



## YEANETT

Princess Coco said:


> Loving this camel color. The cap toe is patent, the rest is lamb or calf.. I'm not so sure...


Princess Coco do you mind sharing the season color code on your box? I absolutely love them!!! Congrats this are beautiful!!!!!


----------



## CoastalCouture

xsimplicity said:


> Does anyone know if the lace ballerinas are still available?


I saw lace ballerina flats at Neiman Marcus as recently as this past weekend.


----------



## CoastalCouture

mindy2002 said:


> My circle of wallet drainers [emoji22][emoji13]
> View attachment 3260674


What a great collection you have there. For your pair which is the nude with the black toe cop, is this the classic nude color? It looks like it could possibly be a paler more ivory color.


----------



## mindy2002

CoastalCouture said:


> What a great collection you have there. For your pair which is the nude with the black toe cop, is this the classic nude color? It looks like it could possibly be a paler more ivory color.



They are actually a grey color but it looks nude because of the filter!c


----------



## Evonnedale

Hi ladies, I just bought my first pair of classic flats in nude pink color which a few ladies had bought earlier. Because it's my favourite colour and seasonal, now available in my size, so I choose to buy it first. I intend buy the beige-black classic flats later when my size is available. When I ask my SA how I should take care of it, she said I could buy a piece of sole and paste at the top half (bottom side) of the shoe or when it wears out then I do it. And she said she can send it to the clobber to do it for me if I want to, however it will take a week later then I can collect from the boutique. I replied I can  wait! I didn't know the boutique offers such service at no extra cost.


----------



## ChristineM

Sorry if this is a silly question, but are there different "styles/cuts" of the classic ballet flat?  I tried on a pair at Neiman Marcus and they were very wide, almost with a "stumpy" look with the sides of the shoe wrapping up quite high. My usual size 35.5 were very very lose and did not look good on.  I ordered a pair from Nordstrom's in the same size to try, and they were leaner and better fitting.  It seems like all of the current ones at Neiman Marcus are wide and stumpy. Are there different widths or "styles" that I should pay attention to?  I asked my SA at Neiman's and he is not aware that there are different widths.  How can I identify them based on style names/ codes?  These are the classic flats in beige with black toe cap.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Evonnedale

ChristineM said:


> Sorry if this is a silly question, but are there different "styles/cuts" of the classic ballet flat?  I tried on a pair at Neiman Marcus and they were very wide, almost with a "stumpy" look with the sides of the shoe wrapping up quite high. My usual size 35.5 were very very lose and did not look good on.  I ordered a pair from Nordstrom's in the same size to try, and they were leaner and better fitting.  It seems like all of the current ones at Neiman Marcus are wide and stumpy. Are there different widths or "styles" that I should pay attention to?  I asked my SA at Neiman's and he is not aware that there are different widths.  How can I identify them based on style names/ codes?  These are the classic flats in beige with black toe cap.  Thanks in advance!


Hi, from what my SA told me, there's a C cut which is wider and meant for Asian ladies and a B cut for European ladies. The different cuts are available at the countries point of sale.


----------



## Evonnedale

My first pair of chanel flats! Love it!


----------



## cttc

has anyone ever had problems w/ wrinkles on the cap toe?? something like a small crease line. 

is there any way to fix it? or at least make it less noticeable? 

if i know how to add a photo i totally would lol but i don't. 

hope you all know what i'm talking about! 

tia


----------



## pixiesparkle

I love these classic beige flats. So comfy!


----------



## xsimplicity




----------



## Evonnedale

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 3310001


Nice [emoji106]  the color is very versatile. Can I ask if the quilted flats run smaller than the classic ballerinas?


----------



## mrs.hu

Casual and comfy with my black cap toe flats! [emoji177]


----------



## xsimplicity

Evonnedale said:


> Nice [emoji106]  the color is very versatile. Can I ask if the quilted flats run smaller than the classic ballerinas?




I wear a 36 in all of the ballerinas (and espadrilles). This one fit a tad bit more snug but I also have the black quilted ones and they fit perfectly.


----------



## Evonnedale

xsimplicity said:


> I wear a 36 in all of the ballerinas (and espadrilles). This one fit a tad bit more snug but I also have the black quilted ones and they fit perfectly.


Thank you very much [emoji5]


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Hi all
Are ballerinas true to size or a 0.5 smaller will be ok in the sense it will expand over time?
My size is 39 but don't have the size so I got a 38.5
Left leg is perfect
My right leg is normally bigger 
39 for the formal pumps is a bit too tight for me though
But when I tried ballerina flats 38.5 seemed ok


----------



## Evonnedale

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Hi all
> Are ballerinas true to size or a 0.5 smaller will be ok in the sense it will expand over time?
> My size is 39 but don't have the size so I got a 38.5
> Left leg is perfect
> My right leg is normally bigger
> 39 for the formal pumps is a bit too tight for me though
> But when I tried ballerina flats 38.5 seemed ok


I wear 38.5 and am able to wear the classic flats at 38.5 just that toe cap area is a bit tight. Size 39 classic flat for me is loose. I read somewhere quilted flats run smaller, I'm not too sure. To loosen the the toe cap area, I wear socks in the classic flat at home for 2 days to expand a bit before wearing them out. (Learned from youtube) seems to work. [emoji23]


----------



## Ljlj

So happy to join you guys!
I got my first pair (classic quilted calf in black) last Friday and I already wore it the following night. So comfy! [emoji173]&#65039;

I want a red pair too! [emoji7]


----------



## renee_nyc

So excited! I got these beautiful babies on a business trip in Singapore. After trying on a few pairs of shoes but not finding anything quite right, she pulled back two mirrors to reveal shelves stocked with sale shoes. And I found the ones!

I'd been wanting black Chanel ballerinas forever, I love these because I think the silver heel gives them a bit of an edge [emoji3]


----------



## pixiesparkle

miumiuaddict27 said:


> Hi all
> Are ballerinas true to size or a 0.5 smaller will be ok in the sense it will expand over time?
> My size is 39 but don't have the size so I got a 38.5
> Left leg is perfect
> My right leg is normally bigger
> 39 for the formal pumps is a bit too tight for me though
> But when I tried ballerina flats 38.5 seemed ok


I usually wear IT37.5 in flats across most brands, the only exceptions are Chanel and Salvatore Ferragamo. If I understand correctly, Chanel shoes are french/EU sizing so 90% of my Chanel shoes (both heels and flats) are 38. My very first pair of Chanel ballerinas were 37.5 which I found to be quite tight, they were patent and did not stretch much at all no matter how many times I wore them. I think if the pair you're considering are patent, it would be best to find them in 39. However if they are nappa leather, you might be able to make the 38.5 work  



renee_nyc said:


> So excited! I got these beautiful babies on a business trip in Singapore. After trying on a few pairs of shoes but not finding anything quite right, she pulled back two mirrors to reveal shelves stocked with sale shoes. And I found the ones!
> 
> I'd been wanting black Chanel ballerinas forever, I love these because I think the silver heel gives them a bit of an edge [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3315973
> View attachment 3315974
> View attachment 3315975


Congrats on your new find! =)


----------



## miumiuaddict27

pixiesparkle said:


> I usually wear IT37.5 in flats across most brands, the only exceptions are Chanel and Salvatore Ferragamo. If I understand correctly, Chanel shoes are french/EU sizing so 90% of my Chanel shoes (both heels and flats) are 38. My very first pair of Chanel ballerinas were 37.5 which I found to be quite tight, they were patent and did not stretch much at all no matter how many times I wore them. I think if the pair you're considering are patent, it would be best to find them in 39. However if they are nappa leather, you might be able to make the 38.5 work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new find! =)







By any chance what material is this? [emoji45]


----------



## lolalein

xsimplicity said:


> View attachment 3310001




It's adorable. May I ask where it's purchased?[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;


----------



## xsimplicity

lolalein said:


> It's adorable. May I ask where it's purchased?[emoji813]&#65039;[emoji813]&#65039;



Hi! Sorry for the late reply. It's from Bloor St in Toronto, Canada.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hello ladies, Can I ask your advice and experience? How's Chanel ballerina flats sole hold up after wearing? Do you recommend to treat rubber sole at shoe store? 

( Could you recommend if you know any good store in Washington DC area that you had good experience with your flats sole? ) 

I appreciate for your help, THANKS!!


----------



## AtlDesigner

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hello ladies, Can I ask your advice and experience? How's Chanel ballerina flats sole hold up after wearing? Do you recommend to treat rubber sole at shoe store?
> 
> 
> 
> ( Could you recommend if you know any good store in Washington DC area that you had good experience with your flats sole? )
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate for your help, THANKS!!




I've had a pair for five years, worn often and soles are still good!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

AtlDesigner said:


> I've had a pair for five years, worn often and soles are still good!



Oh that's great to hear, thanks! Can I ask if you don't mind, Have you ever treated rubber sole at shoe store before started wearing yours? 
I'm wondering if I should do treat rubber protection on sole before start wearing, or just wear as it is. Hope to hear any advices thanks!


----------



## AtlDesigner

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh that's great to hear, thanks! Can I ask if you don't mind, Have you ever treated rubber sole at shoe store before started wearing yours?
> I'm wondering if I should do treat rubber protection on sole before start wearing, or just wear as it is. Hope to hear any advices thanks!




I have two pairs of Chanel flats and haven't yet had to resole either. I'm not a fan of rubber soles, as they seem to change the look and feel of the shoe. I will probably get these resoled with leather when they need it. However, if I needed the slip resistance, I might think differently!

There is a great blogger who specifically addresses resoling in a post on shoe care at www.paristogo.com.


----------



## tulipfield

shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh that's great to hear, thanks! Can I ask if you don't mind, Have you ever treated rubber sole at shoe store before started wearing yours?
> I'm wondering if I should do treat rubber protection on sole before start wearing, or just wear as it is. Hope to hear any advices thanks!




I'm planning on getting the rubber put on several pairs of shoes when I go back to the States in a couple months.  When I enquired about it the cobbler said feel free to wear them naked before bringing them in, so you might do that just to see what it's like with just the leather sole on first.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

AtlDesigner said:


> I have two pairs of Chanel flats and haven't yet had to resole either. I'm not a fan of rubber soles, as they seem to change the look and feel of the shoe. I will probably get these resoled with leather when they need it. However, if I needed the slip resistance, I might think differently!
> 
> There is a great blogger who specifically addresses resoling in a post on shoe care at www.paristogo.com.



Thats great help! Thanks so much!!! I also concern if it changes the look or feel of the sole when walk...but i agree i think its great for slip resistance. I just got 2 pairs so  maybe i will try rubber sole on one of pairs then will see...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tulipfield said:


> I'm planning on getting the rubber put on several pairs of shoes when I go back to the States in a couple months.  When I enquired about it the cobbler said feel free to wear them naked before bringing them in, so you might do that just to see what it's like with just the leather sole on first.



Thats great advice, thanks!! OK I will try once as it is then will see. 
I hope to hear your update how goes when you come back to state and get rubber soles on your collection! good luck!


----------



## Pinkslipper

pepita_anne said:


> I can only drool as I only have 1 pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3265269


Well at least you have a pair.  

There are some, like me, who don't have Chanel ballet flats (yet), but loves too.


----------



## Bohochicfille

Hi everyone! 
Does anyone know the price for the Chanel ballet flats in london? 

Thanks


----------



## ag681

Aloha &#127802; Does anyone know if goat leather shrinks? I haven't used my Chanel ballet flats in months and used them yesterday but they felt really tight &#128563; Either my feet grew or the leather shrank (which I'm hoping it'll stretch). Haha. TIA!!!


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Are ballet flats true to their size ? I bought a flat 0.5 size lesser to my size and it's fitting well expect right foot toe is still feeling tight
Will it expand after few wears?


----------



## sam24

hi guys, i bought my first pair of ballet flats last week, i love them and they are comfortable, but i am really thinking of exchanging them for a pair of  leather espadrilles as those are harder to come by! what do you guys advise me keep them or exchange for espadrilles?


----------



## pellarin22

sam24 said:


> hi guys, i bought my first pair of ballet flats last week, i love them and they are comfortable, but i am really thinking of exchanging them for a pair of  leather espadrilles as those are harder to come by! what do you guys advise me keep them or exchange for espadrilles?


 I'd keep the ballet flats. The espadrilles are nice but they will slowly start to fall apart after wearing them. The life span of those is relatively short compared to the ballet flats that will last for years.


----------



## Bagisa

pellarin22 said:


> I'd keep the ballet flats. The espadrilles are nice but they will slowly start to fall apart after wearing them. The life span of those is relatively short compared to the ballet flats that will last for years.




I think it depends on what your lifestyle is. My ballet flats are for work and my espys are for play. Now that I've been a stay at home mom, espys are my everyday shoes. They still look brand new after wearing them continuously for over a year!


----------



## AtlDesigner

sam24 said:


> hi guys, i bought my first pair of ballet flats last week, i love them and they are comfortable, but i am really thinking of exchanging them for a pair of  leather espadrilles as those are harder to come by! what do you guys advise me keep them or exchange for espadrilles?




Keep the ballet flats!  If you take care of them you will have them forever.


----------



## sam24

Bagisa said:


> I think it depends on what your lifestyle is. My ballet flats are for work and my espys are for play. Now that I've been a stay at home mom, espys are my everyday shoes. They still look brand new after wearing them continuously for over a year!


thanks everyone for the response! i'm a stay at home mum as well and that is what's  making me think of the espadrilles, plus i live in a hot climate with barely any rain! but its true that ballet flats can last longer if you care for them! aaahhhhh! i guess i have to buy both then &#128518;


----------



## Evonnedale

Bought this after 2 months of waiting for my size. &#128522;


----------



## miumiuaddict27

Bought 0.5 size down
It Fits perfectly but my right smallest toe sticks out so I keep getting blister there
Any solution for this problem ?


----------



## mimicry26

Is there anyone that doesn't protect the sole of Chanel flats


----------



## Ljlj

mimicry26 said:


> Is there anyone that doesn't protect the sole of Chanel flats




I have a pair I bought a month ago and have worn it a couple times. I did not protect the soles.


----------



## AtlDesigner

mimicry26 said:


> Is there anyone that doesn't protect the sole of Chanel flats




I haven't done anything to mine and they are still going strong after several years!


----------



## mimicry26

Ljlj said:


> I have a pair I bought a month ago and have worn it a couple times. I did not protect the soles.


 Great to hear that
Tq&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mimicry26

AtlDesigner said:


> I haven't done anything to mine and they are still going strong after several years!



Thats great
Thank you
I shall start wearing my new flats&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mimicry26

By the way, is it normal there is no sticker on the shoes box?
That says the code etc?
Only a stamped at the bottom of the box
Made in italy
Fabrique en italie

Recyclable


----------



## ap.

mimicry26 said:


> By the way, is it normal there is no sticker on the shoes box?
> That says the code etc?
> Only a stamped at the bottom of the box
> Made in italy
> Fabrique en italie
> 
> Recyclable



Some stores take the stickers off.  

BTW, I don't bother with protecting the soles of any of my shoes including Chanel.  At most I'll stick those non-slip stickies at the bottom.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

My first. Are they gonna stretch any? I feel like they cover a lot of my feet, still had to have them though.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

I have the black and silver tip ones , love them but I have a few scuff on the silver tips and try to be careful to wear them not for running errands but for outings


----------



## AtlDesigner

NikkisABagGirl said:


> My first. Are they gonna stretch any? I feel like they cover a lot of my feet, still had to have them though.




They will stretch a little. I think the best way to "break them in" is to take to a good cobbler for a stretch!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

AtlDesigner said:


> They will stretch a little. I think the best way to "break them in" is to take to a good cobbler for a stretch!


 
I liked them a lot when I looked at them sideways in the mirror, and then when I look down on them, I feel like they are so full coverage, unlike most flats I am used to. So I don't really want to break them in, I just wonder if because my feet are narrow, that they cover so much of the sides of my feet. Anyway, I still love them. I am just known to be too picky. haha! Thanks for the advice.


----------



## AtlDesigner

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I liked them a lot when I looked at them sideways in the mirror, and then when I look down on them, I feel like they are so full coverage, unlike most flats I am used to. So I don't really want to break them in, I just wonder if because my feet are narrow, that they cover so much of the sides of my feet. Anyway, I still love them. I am just known to be too picky. haha! Thanks for the advice.




They are absolutely the best shoes I've ever had. Amazingly supportive and my feet never get tired when wearing them. Just think - their inspiration (real ballet slippers that dancers wear) always cover more of your foot.  They will never go out of style! [emoji4]


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

AtlDesigner said:


> They are absolutely the best shoes I've ever had. Amazingly supportive and my feet never get tired when wearing them. Just think - their inspiration (real ballet slippers that dancers wear) always cover more of your foot.  They will never go out of style! [emoji4]



Agreed....they are fabulous.


----------



## ap.

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I liked them a lot when I looked at them sideways in the mirror, and then when I look down on them, I feel like they are so full coverage, unlike most flats I am used to. So I don't really want to break them in, I just wonder if because my feet are narrow, that they cover so much of the sides of my feet. Anyway, I still love them. I am just known to be too picky. haha! Thanks for the advice.



The classic Chanel ballerinas do cover a lot more of the feet than other flats (i.e. no chance of toe cleavage). I personally think that's what makes them very comfortable -- your feet are wrapped in soft leather and there are no rub points. If you really can't get used to the look of more coverage, Chanel also has the round toe (vs the almond toe of the classic) ballerina that shows more of the top of your feet.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

apey_grapey said:


> The classic Chanel ballerinas do cover a lot more of the feet than other flats (i.e. no chance of toe cleavage). I personally think that's what makes them very comfortable -- your feet are wrapped in soft leather and there are no rub points. If you really can't get used to the look of more coverage, Chanel also has the round toe (vs the almond toe of the classic) ballerina that shows more of the top of your feet.



I am keeping. I definitely am starting to agree. They are so nice on and super comfortable with no break in.  I want another pair. Addiction coming on.


----------



## CU418

AtlDesigner said:


> They are absolutely the best shoes I've ever had. Amazingly supportive and my feet never get tired when wearing them. Just think - their inspiration (real ballet slippers that dancers wear) always cover more of your foot.  They will never go out of style! [emoji4]



Hi! These shoes are next on my hit list lol! I'm not sure what size to get. I know that FR 40 is equivalent to a 9 but I'm not syure if I should get that size or a 39.5


----------



## AtlDesigner

CU418 said:


> Hi! These shoes are next on my hit list lol! I'm not sure what size to get. I know that FR 40 is equivalent to a 9 but I'm not syure if I should get that size or a 39.5




I am a size 9. I have purchased all 40's, but actually plan to buy 40.5 in the future. That may be because I do not have a narrow foot. Not wide, but "high volume." (I dislike that term, but it's true).  I think Chanel runs small - and narrow - but I still love them.


----------



## sam24

first day out with my new gold quilted ballerinas!


----------



## Evonnedale

sam24 said:


> first day out with my new gold quilted ballerinas!


Ooh nice! &#128538;&#128538;&#128538;


----------



## CU418

AtlDesigner said:


> I am a size 9. I have purchased all 40's, but actually plan to buy 40.5 in the future. That may be because I do not have a narrow foot. Not wide, but "high volume." (I dislike that term, but it's true).  I think Chanel runs small - and narrow - but I still love them.



Okay great. Thank you!


----------



## laurennicole726

sam24 said:


> first day out with my new gold quilted ballerinas!



These are gorgeous! Do you mind sharing where you purchased them? I am also wondering if anyone knows if the color start to rub off on Chanel flats that are in a shiny gold or silver finish?


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

sam24 said:


> first day out with my new gold quilted ballerinas!


 
These are so amazingly beautiful. I love them.


----------



## Starlene

Does anyone have any experience on fit with the new suede ballet flats for fall?


----------



## loveydovey35

One of my favorite pair of shoes, the Chanel ballerina flats. Can wear with just about anything, even though I prefer heels, when I wear flats I always wear my flats. Can't wait to get some fun summer colors.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Has anyone had any problems with their flats squeaking. They made a little noise when I first wore them, and now it is getting a little louder. They fit fine, so I have no clue why they are making so much noise. Help! Is there anything I can do to stop it.


----------



## babyoun6

Evonnedale said:


> My first pair of chanel flats! Love it!




I think this is the first time I have seen anyone post their "C" wider size flats here.  I'm a true 7.5 wither wider feet and purchased 38C and realized after walking the first day, its a bit tight on my toe cap area.  So sad that even purchasing a C, it's still not wide enough.  I think my next purchase, I'll have to try on a 38.5 C size. I've sent it to a NYC cobbler to resole in exactly that vibram rubber half shoes and to stretch out the toe cap area.  *crossing fingers* it'll come out okay. 


Wondering what your true size is? Love your shoes. How have they lasted so far?


----------



## Evonnedale

babyoun6 said:


> I think this is the first time I have seen anyone post their "C" wider size flats here.  I'm a true 7.5 wither wider feet and purchased 38C and realized after walking the first day, its a bit tight on my toe cap area.  So sad that even purchasing a C, it's still not wide enough.  I think my next purchase, I'll have to try on a 38.5 C size. I've sent it to a NYC cobbler to resole in exactly that vibram rubber half shoes and to stretch out the toe cap area.  *crossing fingers* it'll come out okay.
> 
> 
> Wondering what your true size is? Love your shoes. How have they lasted so far?


Hi, I hv the same problem. The toe cap area is still tight. I checked my pale pink flats and realized they are calf skin leather so maybe it's because they are more stiff than the pair of beige/black in lamb skin leather that I have.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Has anyone had any problems with their flats squeaking. They made a little noise when I first wore them, and now it is getting a little louder. They fit fine, so I have no clue why they are making so much noise. Help! Is there anything I can do to stop it.


 
I am going to quote myself in case it helps anyone else.  I searched and searched and found a post by someone online that said the shoes needed to be lubricated maybe. They recommended putting a little oil between the inseams and the sole. UMMMM.....I am not putting oil on my Chanels. haha! So I found another post where a lady said she used lotion. So I lotion up my feet and the put the shoes on. The leather absorbs the lotion and no more squeaking. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## AtlDesigner

NikkisABagGirl said:


> I am going to quote myself in case it helps anyone else.  I searched and searched and found a post by someone online that said the shoes needed to be lubricated maybe. They recommended putting a little oil between the inseams and the sole. UMMMM.....I am not putting oil on my Chanels. haha! So I found another post where a lady said she used lotion. So I lotion up my feet and the put the shoes on. The leather absorbs the lotion and no more squeaking. Hope this helps someone.




A friend told me to use Burt's Bees Hand Salve rubbed all over the inside - and it is FABULOUS!  I highly recommend.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

AtlDesigner said:


> A friend told me to use Burt's Bees Hand Salve rubbed all over the inside - and it is FABULOUS!  I highly recommend.


 
Thanks! I never experienced this issue before, and I love my Chanel flats, so I was digging online trying to find any solution. haha!


----------



## AtlDesigner

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Thanks! I never experienced this issue before, and I love my Chanel flats, so I was digging online trying to find any solution. haha!




It is mainly to soften the inside before wearing them, but must work on squeaks too, as I've never had them! [emoji4]


----------



## citruses

My first [emoji173]&#65039;




In caviar [emoji166]


----------



## IHughes

I'm loving all these Chanel shoes, where can one buy them? Where I live in Spain there aren't any Chanel stores near so I was wondering if they were sold online. Is Vestiare Collective trustworthy?


----------



## sam24

laurennicole726 said:


> These are gorgeous! Do you mind sharing where you purchased them? I am also wondering if anyone knows if the color start to rub off on Chanel flats that are in a shiny gold or silver finish?


hi dear, actually i got them on a trip to dubai. the colour didn't rub off so far but scratches are  slightly more obvious compared to the other colours, naturally.
highly recommend them if you want a pop to your outfit&#128536;&#128536;
good luck!


----------



## tranner

Does anyone know the price of ballerina flats in Canada? Thank you


----------



## pellarin22

tranner said:


> Does anyone know the price of ballerina flats in Canada? Thank you


 I just paid $800 for red leather flats.


----------



## tranner

pellarin22 said:


> I just paid $800 for red leather flats.


Thank you love!! I'm planning on trying to scope some out for my birthday soon


----------



## FairGrape

My contribution to this thread. 16C Navy in lambskin [emoji170]!!

Thanks for letting me share [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## pellarin22

tranner said:


> Thank you love!! I'm planning on trying to scope some out for my birthday soon


 If you're in Toronto, go to the Yorkdale store cause they had the best selection of flats that I've seen in a long time. Holts Bloor had nothing, same with the Chanel store on Bloor street.


----------



## tranner

pellarin22 said:


> If you're in Toronto, go to the Yorkdale store cause they had the best selection of flats that I've seen in a long time. Holts Bloor had nothing, same with the Chanel store on Bloor street.




I'm from the west  I'll be trying out Calgarys Chanel and if I can't find anything there, I'm going to Vancouver in August so I'll check out the Chanel there! Fingers crossed tho


----------



## pellarin22

tranner said:


> I'm from the west  I'll be trying out Calgarys Chanel and if I can't find anything there, I'm going to Vancouver in August so I'll check out the Chanel there! Fingers crossed tho


 I wish you luck, I've visited the Vancouver store and they are really nice there, not like Toronto! Hopefully you'll be able to  find what you are looking for.


----------



## Globe Trotter

okay, so I felt obligated to share my two tone flats are well  Love them.....
And I agree, The Yorkdale store in Toronto has the best selection on the flats, Bloor unfortunately has a very weak inventory, which is so odd as the tiny Monaco store in the Pavillions has a better selection than TO.....


----------



## Globe Trotter

Rema85 said:


> Can anyone tell me the current price of the classic beige/black cap toe ballet pumps in Paris or Europe?



I bought mine in August 2015 at 31 Rue Cambon and paid 510 euro.


----------



## pellarin22

Globe Trotter said:


> okay, so I felt obligated to share my two tone flats are well  Love them.....
> And I agree, The Yorkdale store in Toronto has the best selection on the flats, Bloor unfortunately has a very weak inventory, which is so odd as the tiny Monaco store in the Pavillions has a better selection than TO.....


 They look great! That's my favourite of all of the flats cause its so classic!


----------



## Globe Trotter

pellarin22 said:


> They look great! That's my favourite of all of the flats cause its so classic!



Thanks! I love them too, and I am so glad that I got the two-tone for my first pair, they are so classy and go with virtually everything.


----------



## Chimel

The classic beige /black toe ballet pumps are 540 euro


----------



## Azn_Emma

Hola!

Anyone know if the ballet flats are due to be released in gold again any time soon? Or are they normally always available?

Thanks!


----------



## mularice

Azn_Emma said:


> Hola!
> 
> Anyone know if the ballet flats are due to be released in gold again any time soon? Or are they normally always available?
> 
> Thanks!




I think I saw gold ballets at Bond Street boutique at the weekend.. I know they definitely had silver/metallic grey.


----------



## Azn_Emma

mularice said:


> I think I saw gold ballets at Bond Street boutique at the weekend.. I know they definitely had silver/metallic grey.



Thanks!


----------



## caixinbaobao

Any one know Australia price?


----------



## pepita_anne

My latest


----------



## mularice

pepita_anne said:


> My latest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397278



Oh my gosh I LOVE them. I like the texture of the toe cap. Hmm I doubt they will have them by the time I can buy them (need to be good and save save save for some important things *sad face* )

Enjoy them! They are gorgeous!


----------



## pepita_anne

mularice said:


> Oh my gosh I LOVE them. I like the texture of the toe cap. Hmm I doubt they will have them by the time I can buy them (need to be good and save save save for some important things *sad face* )
> 
> Enjoy them! They are gorgeous!



Thanks![emoji1]


----------



## tulipfield

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thats great advice, thanks!! OK I will try once as it is then will see.
> I hope to hear your update how goes when you come back to state and get rubber soles on your collection! good luck!



So I had some soles put on at two different places, and I thought I'd share.  (These are not Chanel but it's the same kind of sole you would get.)

This one I got done at Deno's in Dallas, who have a great reputation and I think they turned out great: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Then I got another pair (the same kind of shoe, I have two pairs, don't ask) done at Lotte Department Store in Seoul.  I think they use thicker soles here and the application was sloppier:






I had a pair of Rockstuds done at the same place and the sole is so thick it makes me think of a slice of cheese for some reason. [emoji23]






My advice is that if you're picky really read up on the cobbler you go to.  I assumed a fancy department store would do a good job but it really seemed sloppy.  They did the job fast and cheap (about $15 per pair in under an hour), but I would rather pay more for a good job.  (I think in Dallas it was maybe $40 a pair although I can't remember exactly.)


----------



## RackFanatic

My second pair....I nearly fainted at the price! These flats are addictive [emoji38]


----------



## nova_girl

RackFanatic said:


> My second pair....I nearly fainted at the price! These flats are addictive [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412107
> View attachment 3412108



What an amazing price!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RackFanatic said:


> My second pair....I nearly fainted at the price! These flats are addictive [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412107
> View attachment 3412108



You lucked out with that price.. enjoy!!


----------



## mularice

RackFanatic said:


> My second pair....I nearly fainted at the price! These flats are addictive [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412107
> View attachment 3412108



Insanely jealous right now! I love them! I haven't seen that colourway before. UK sucks for sales


----------



## samch

Can anyone tell me the new price of the classic ballet flats now in the uk please ?


----------



## xsimplicity

My collection - missing a new pair of red patent ones that are waiting for me to pick up [emoji4]


----------



## pepita_anne

RackFanatic said:


> My second pair....I nearly fainted at the price! These flats are addictive [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412107
> View attachment 3412108



Oh my, how lucky!?!


----------



## lolalein

xsimplicity said:


> My collection - missing a new pair of red patent ones that are waiting for me to pick up [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3417620



Ohh my dear , did you score them all on sale?


----------



## xsimplicity

lolalein said:


> Ohh my dear , did you score them all on sale?


No, I didn't buy any of them on sale.


----------



## Fgl11

xsimplicity said:


> My collection - missing a new pair of red patent ones that are waiting for me to pick up [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3417620



Such classics! You are set now!


----------



## Chimel

xsimplicity said:


> My collection - missing a new pair of red patent ones that are waiting for me to pick up [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3417620



Oh my! What a lovely collection!


----------



## optogirl88

xsimplicity said:


> My collection - missing a new pair of red patent ones that are waiting for me to pick up [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3417620



Love love love!!!!


----------



## AmFo5

RackFanatic said:


> My second pair....I nearly fainted at the price! These flats are addictive [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412107
> View attachment 3412108



Those are my size and hard to find. Can I ask where you found them? 

TIA


----------



## Harper Quinn

And so I discovered the ballet flats! There is no going back now..!


----------



## San2222

Tried on these from this season and walked away with the red with black captoe!


----------



## San2222

Last one, also gorgeous!


----------



## Evonnedale

San2222 said:


> Tried on these from this season and walked away with the red with black captoe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427056
> View attachment 3427057
> View attachment 3427058


The first pair burgundy with black toe cap is v nice [emoji7]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Great ballet haul..enjoy


----------



## lms910

My sale find!


----------



## vivelebag

Seen in the August issue of InStyle magazine. Aren't they purdy?


----------



## samch

So I've bought my first pair of ballet flats and on the recommendation of the sales women I've ended up with a pair too small [emoji22] she said buy them tight as they stretch lots , even wearing them in the house made my foot bleed so I can't return them or sell them as they got blood on them now so I'm now stuck with them [emoji22] very expensive mistake , I've done everything I can to stretch them , heated them with a hairdryer wore them with thick socks several times they have stretched a bit but I don't think they will ever be comfy, this is why I'm not a shoe person as I hate sore feet so usually wear boots or mules.wondering how much bigger a half size up would be can't get to a shop as I was on holiday when I bought them.any help or advice would be appreciated


----------



## Fgl11

samch said:


> So I've bought my first pair of ballet flats and on the recommendation of the sales women I've ended up with a pair too small [emoji22] she said buy them tight as they stretch lots , even wearing them in the house made my foot bleed so I can't return them or sell them as they got blood on them now so I'm now stuck with them [emoji22] very expensive mistake , I've done everything I can to stretch them , heated them with a hairdryer wore them with thick socks several times they have stretched a bit but I don't think they will ever be comfy, this is why I'm not a shoe person as I hate sore feet so usually wear boots or mules.wondering how much bigger a half size up would be can't get to a shop as I was on holiday when I bought them.any help or advice would be appreciated



I would recommend taking them to a shoe repair shop and having them professionally stretched. I just did that with a few pairs of shoes and it worked out nicely. Good luck!


----------



## optogirl88

samch said:


> So I've bought my first pair of ballet flats and on the recommendation of the sales women I've ended up with a pair too small [emoji22] she said buy them tight as they stretch lots , even wearing them in the house made my foot bleed so I can't return them or sell them as they got blood on them now so I'm now stuck with them [emoji22] very expensive mistake , I've done everything I can to stretch them , heated them with a hairdryer wore them with thick socks several times they have stretched a bit but I don't think they will ever be comfy, this is why I'm not a shoe person as I hate sore feet so usually wear boots or mules.wondering how much bigger a half size up would be can't get to a shop as I was on holiday when I bought them.any help or advice would be appreciated



I agree with Fgl11. My ballet flats were very tight too, I took them to a cobbler to get professionally stretched and now they're super comfy! Its worth it!


----------



## ap.

samch said:


> So I've bought my first pair of ballet flats and on the recommendation of the sales women I've ended up with a pair too small [emoji22] she said buy them tight as they stretch lots , even wearing them in the house made my foot bleed so I can't return them or sell them as they got blood on them now so I'm now stuck with them [emoji22] very expensive mistake , I've done everything I can to stretch them , heated them with a hairdryer wore them with thick socks several times they have stretched a bit but I don't think they will ever be comfy, this is why I'm not a shoe person as I hate sore feet so usually wear boots or mules.wondering how much bigger a half size up would be can't get to a shop as I was on holiday when I bought them.any help or advice would be appreciated



No matter what your SA says, never buy shoes that don't feel comfortable right away.  From my experience, the shoes that are meant to stretch will do so pretty quickly (i.e. you will find the tightness easing while walking around in the store).


----------



## samch

apey_grapey said:


> No matter what your SA says, never buy shoes that don't feel comfortable right away.  From my experience, the shoes that are meant to stretch will do so pretty quickly (i.e. you will find the tightness easing while walking around in the store).



When I tried the half size up on one foot I could tell that if it stretched even a tiny bit it would possibly slip up and down, I have shoes from another brand who did this and I can't wear them anymore as the only thing that stops them slipping is if I put a insert to the toe area and that hurts , so I guess I'm stuck whichever way I go [emoji22] that's why I was wondering how much difference between half sizes.i can now put my foot is easily but when I walk my toes are pushed to the end and as its patent leather on the toes it hurts.i'm so disappointed as the shoes are beautiful to look at


----------



## samch

Fgl11 said:


> I would recommend taking them to a shoe repair shop and having them professionally stretched. I just did that with a few pairs of shoes and it worked out nicely. Good luck!



I was thinking about this option and wondering how much they can do, my husband thinks that they will end up too big at the back , I'm so confused and wish I had feet that were the same size as each other .do you have a rubber sole put on or anything like that ? Chanel quoted me £70 for a new leather one and even though I've only wore these now 2 or 3 times you can see some wear already from walking on driveway stones.I think my husband thinks I'm over the top as I wouldn't walk across the grass in them and I freak out if I thinks it's gonna rain on my bags too lol


----------



## Fgl11

samch said:


> I was thinking about this option and wondering how much they can do, my husband thinks that they will end up too big at the back , I'm so confused and wish I had feet that were the same size as each other .do you have a rubber sole put on or anything like that ? Chanel quoted me £70 for a new leather one and even though I've only wore these now 2 or 3 times you can see some wear already from walking on driveway stones.I think my husband thinks I'm over the top as I wouldn't walk across the grass in them and I freak out if I thinks it's gonna rain on my bags too lol



Yes I did put on rubber soles at my shoe repair shop - cost was $30. I think you should just have them stretched - you should ask them to stretch the toe box so it won't affect the back of the shoe. It can't hurt to try because you can't wear them as is and if it's too big, I'm sure your local shoe repair shop will have something you can use to keep them from falling off. But I really doubt they'll end up being too big.


----------



## ap.

samch said:


> When I tried the half size up on one foot I could tell that if it stretched even a tiny bit it would possibly slip up and down, I have shoes from another brand who did this and I can't wear them anymore as the only thing that stops them slipping is if I put a insert to the toe area and that hurts , so I guess I'm stuck whichever way I go [emoji22] that's why I was wondering how much difference between half sizes.i can now put my foot is easily but when I walk my toes are pushed to the end and as its patent leather on the toes it hurts.i'm so disappointed as the shoes are beautiful to look at



You can try heel grips.  Foot petals sells some.  But you know, sometimes a shoe just doesn't fit; I don't buy Ferragamo shoes for that reason.


----------



## samch

I'm wondering if a half bigger size without the patent toe might work better for me , don't want any other mistake though .perhaps I'm just not a shoe person and should stick to boots , I did buy a fantastic pair at the same time as my shoes but didn't want to give up on the shoes too quick


----------



## ailoveresale

I'm hoping for some help as I currently own two pairs of ballet flats with the elastic edge/grip and I do NOT love them so far... Both of them dig into my heel - after wearing one today for only 15 mins even with moleskin cushioning the edge where it comes in contact with the back of my ankle, I had extremely painful blisters. I put bandaids on my heels and they just got ripped off after another 10-15 mins of wear. Finally my skin completely broke down, I was limping, and sighed with relief when I got to my car and changed into a spare pair of flip flops I keep in the trunk. Any suggestions? I can take some pics of the offending pairs if it helps clarify the issue. Thanks in advance!


----------



## samch

ailoveresale said:


> I'm hoping for some help as I currently own two pairs of ballet flats with the elastic edge/grip and I do NOT love them so far... Both of them dig into my heel - after wearing one today for only 15 mins even with moleskin cushioning the edge where it comes in contact with the back of my ankle, I had extremely painful blisters. I put bandaids on my heels and they just got ripped off after another 10-15 mins of wear. Finally my skin completely broke down, I was limping, and sighed with relief when I got to my car and changed into a spare pair of flip flops I keep in the trunk. Any suggestions? I can take some pics of the offending pairs if it helps clarify the issue. Thanks in advance!



That's what I have got, a big blister which has become a big scab and is now a hole, I'm waiting for it to heal before I wear my shoes again. Is it just one foot or both ? Are yours the same as mine ? I will include a pic. Maybe yours are a little tight around the ankle and need to stretch a bit so they don't rub.


----------



## samch




----------



## eggpudding

samch said:


> When I tried the half size up on one foot I could tell that if it stretched even a tiny bit it would possibly slip up and down, I have shoes from another brand who did this and I can't wear them anymore as the only thing that stops them slipping is if I put a insert to the toe area and that hurts , so I guess I'm stuck whichever way I go [emoji22] that's why I was wondering how much difference between half sizes.i can now put my foot is easily but when I walk my toes are pushed to the end and as its patent leather on the toes it hurts.i'm so disappointed as the shoes are beautiful to look at



They definitely stretch out with lots of wear, mine with patent toe were slightly tight in the front and stretched out quickly.  If it hurts that much get them professionally stretched then wear them frequently to break them in! Good luck!


----------



## ailoveresale

samch said:


> That's what I have got, a big blister which has become a big scab and is now a hole, I'm waiting for it to heal before I wear my shoes again. Is it just one foot or both ? Are yours the same as mine ? I will include a pic. Maybe yours are a little tight around the ankle and need to stretch a bit so they don't rub.



Yes - I have a big hole in one heel! One pair is 38, the other 38.5 and both have the same issue, but usually the right foot is worse than the left. I can't wear them to stretch them because this happens every time.
Mine are like this:


----------



## samch

ailoveresale said:


> Yes - I have a big hole in one heel! One pair is 38, the other 38.5 and both have the same issue, but usually the right foot is worse than the left. I can't wear them to stretch them because this happens every time.
> Mine are like this:
> View attachment 3445012



I have problems with these type of shoes too as the elastic backs rub , could you perhaps stuff the backs to try to stretch them or take them to a cobblers , it's so annoying when you have shoes you love and they are not comfortable [emoji22][emoji22]


----------



## ailoveresale

samch said:


> I have problems with these type of shoes too as the elastic backs rub , could you perhaps stuff the backs to try to stretch them or take them to a cobblers , it's so annoying when you have shoes you love and they are not comfortable [emoji22][emoji22]


I know, I would wear them more often if only I didn't dread it.   I am planning on buying some shoe stretchers to try to stretch them at home.  Either that or wear them around with thick socks.  If that doesn't do the trick, then maybe Chanel ballet flats are just not right for me...


----------



## samch

ailoveresale said:


> I know, I would wear them more often if only I didn't dread it.   I am planning on buying some shoe stretchers to try to stretch them at home.  Either that or wear them around with thick socks.  If that doesn't do the trick, then maybe Chanel ballet flats are just not right for me...



Defiantly try them with thick socks it's helping mine , wore them today and they were not as bad , I wouldn't go walking far in mine quite yet, more of a in and out of the car to shops kind of shoes at the moment but I live in hope they may get better lol


----------



## lms910

Hanging out in the new closet with her friends MB and JC!


----------



## HiromiT

ailoveresale said:


> I'm hoping for some help as I currently own two pairs of ballet flats with the elastic edge/grip and I do NOT love them so far... Both of them dig into my heel - after wearing one today for only 15 mins even with moleskin cushioning the edge where it comes in contact with the back of my ankle, I had extremely painful blisters. I put bandaids on my heels and they just got ripped off after another 10-15 mins of wear. Finally my skin completely broke down, I was limping, and sighed with relief when I got to my car and changed into a spare pair of flip flops I keep in the trunk. Any suggestions? I can take some pics of the offending pairs if it helps clarify the issue. Thanks in advance!





ailoveresale said:


> Yes - I have a big hole in one heel! One pair is 38, the other 38.5 and both have the same issue, but usually the right foot is worse than the left. I can't wear them to stretch them because this happens every time.
> Mine are like this:
> View attachment 3445012


I had the same problem with my Lanvin ballet flats and learned this tip from my SA who learned it from the Lanvin rep. You fold the back of the shoe over the elastic and leave overnight. It stretched the elastic enough that I no longer get pain and blisters when I wear my flats. 

You might want to test this for a few hours initially, especially if your Chanels are made of a softer leather like lambskin.I was told the Lanvin flats are well constructed and hardy enough for this kind of treatment. Here's a pic to show you. As you can see, I even tried moleskin as a remedy.  Good luck!


----------



## ailoveresale

HiromiT said:


> I had the same problem with my Lanvin ballet flats and learned this tip from my SA who learned it from the Lanvin rep. You fold the back of the shoe over the elastic and leave overnight. It stretched the elastic enough that I no longer get pain and blisters when I wear my flats.
> 
> You might want to test this for a few hours initially, especially if your Chanels are made of a softer leather like lambskin.I was told the Lanvin flats are well constructed and hardy enough for this kind of treatment. Here's a pic to show you. As you can see, I even tried moleskin as a remedy.  Good luck!
> View attachment 3448310



Wow great tip! I have those same Lanvin flats and have the same problem (I think it's the leather - all my other Lanvins are super comfortable). I will try it tonight! Thank you! [emoji1360]


----------



## legaldiva

Is there a sizing thread?  I'm wondering if I'm a regular US 8.5, if I should do 39 or 39.5
thanks!


----------



## Fgl11

legaldiva said:


> Is there a sizing thread?  I'm wondering if I'm a regular US 8.5, if I should do 39 or 39.5
> thanks!



I would say to do 39.5. I'm usually a 9.5 or 10 and I get 41


----------



## wendzlove

Hey, was wondering if anyone knew the current price for the Chanel black captoe/beige flats right now in British pounds? Thanks


----------



## pepita_anne

Finally! So in love[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ljlj

Ladies, if you can please help me with sizing, I'd appreciate it.

I'm a US 8.5. I have the black quilted in distressed calf, the one that covers more of the foot, and I had to go up a full size, 39.5.

I'm thinking of getting the beige and black classic combo (not quilted). I tried on a 39 in store and that seems fine but it felt wider. I didn't request to try on a 38.5.

Any suggestions? As I plan to have it shipped. Thanks!


----------



## AtlDesigner

Ljlj said:


> Ladies, if you can please help me with sizing, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> I'm a US 8.5. I have the black quilted in distressed calf, the one that covers more of the foot, and I had to go up a full size, 39.5.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the beige and black classic combo (not quilted). I tried on a 39 in store and that seems fine but it felt wider. I didn't request to try on a 38.5.
> 
> Any suggestions? As I plan to have it shipped. Thanks!



French sizes always run smaller than US sizes.  I always have to size up for Chanel. Usually 1/2 to 1 whole size up.  If the 39 felt good, go with it. I agonize over sizing too, but I can tell you I've never regretted purchasing a shoe that fit well from the beginning - only those I hoped would stretch to fit!  Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Ljlj

AtlDesigner said:


> French sizes always run smaller than US sizes.  I always have to size up for Chanel. Usually 1/2 to 1 whole size up.  If the 39 felt good, go with it. I agonize over sizing too, but I can tell you I've never regretted purchasing a shoe that fit well from the beginning - only those I hoped would stretch to fit!  Good luck with your purchase.



Thank you AtlDesigner! Yes, you are right! The size 39 felt good and didn't slip out. It's a different cut than the pair I have but still felt comfortable. I'm just second guessing myself now that I'm about to order it lol.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Ljlj said:


> Thank you AtlDesigner! Yes, you are right! The size 39 felt good and didn't slip out. It's a different cut than the pair I have but still felt comfortable. I'm just second guessing myself now that I'm about to order it lol.



I do the same thing!!  Often to the point of ordering two pairs to try "just in case."  I drive myself crazy.  [emoji4]


----------



## Ljlj

AtlDesigner said:


> French sizes always run smaller than US sizes.  I always have to size up for Chanel. Usually 1/2 to 1 whole size up.  If the 39 felt good, go with it. I agonize over sizing too, but I can tell you I've never regretted purchasing a shoe that fit well from the beginning - only those I hoped would stretch to fit!  Good luck with your purchase.



Got them yesterday and the size 39 fit perfectly! Yay! Thanks AtlDesigner. [emoji253]


----------



## Love Of My Life

Ljlj said:


> Ladies, if you can please help me with sizing, I'd appreciate it.
> 
> I'm a US 8.5. I have the black quilted in distressed calf, the one that covers more of the foot, and I had to go up a full size, 39.5.
> 
> I'm thinking of getting the beige and black classic combo (not quilted). I tried on a 39 in store and that seems fine but it felt wider. I didn't request to try on a 38.5.
> 
> Any suggestions? As I plan to have it shipped. Thanks!



I have to go a full size in Chanel ballet flats.My suggestion is to try both sizes if available & see which on works best
& since you will have them shipped you will be able to try in the comfort of your own home
They will give a little in the width


----------



## AtlDesigner

Ljlj said:


> Got them yesterday and the size 39 fit perfectly! Yay! Thanks AtlDesigner. [emoji253]



Yea!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Ljlj

hotshot said:


> I have to go a full size in Chanel ballet flats.My suggestion is to try both sizes if available & see which on works best
> & since you will have them shipped you will be able to try in the comfort of your own home
> They will give a little in the width



Thank you for your feedback.[emoji3]
I did go up a full-size on my black quilted pair but for the non-quilted beige/black, turned out I'm fine with half-size up from my US size.[emoji1360]


----------



## 8seventeen19

Does anyone have a GREAT cobbler that can clean my beige/black ballerinas? I have a few cobblers that are okay around me but none that I 100% trust. I took these on a recent trip to China and wore them pretty much everywhere so they're a bit dirty and I've noticed some bleeding from my jeans.


----------



## srhearts

I want to buy my first Chanel flat ballets !!! is it worth the price ? I'm so scary to buy them, to damage them because they are so delicate  or should I rather invest in an accessory like a Wallet ?


----------



## ap.

srhearts said:


> I want to buy my first Chanel flat ballets !!! is it worth the price ? I'm so scary to buy them, to damage them because they are so delicate  or should I rather invest in an accessory like a Wallet ?



I wouldn't recommend that you buy them.  You're already freaking out and you haven't spent a cent.  Spend your money on something that won't cause so much anxiety.
For me, Chanel flats are shoes.  They're expensive shoes, but they're just shoes.


----------



## Fgl11

shoeaddictklw said:


> Does anyone have a GREAT cobbler that can clean my beige/black ballerinas? I have a few cobblers that are okay around me but none that I 100% trust. I took these on a recent trip to China and wore them pretty much everywhere so they're a bit dirty and I've noticed some bleeding from my jeans.



Where are you located?


----------



## 8seventeen19

Fgl11 said:


> Where are you located?


In the US. I would send them to any reputable place.


----------



## Fgl11

shoeaddictklw said:


> In the US. I would send them to any reputable place.



The Post Avenue Bootery has a great reputation and I've been happy with their work so you may want to try them. They're located in Long Island


----------



## auth888

Does anyone know how much for the ballerinas in Japan?


----------



## shethinksthat

Would anyone please comment if this pair looks authentic. Please please. I got them from a reseller and she said it was vintage. But I was having second thoughts of sending them back because of the CHANEL markings. But the shoe was well made. Soooo.


----------



## AtlDesigner

shethinksthat said:


> Would anyone please comment if this pair looks authentic. Please please. I got them from a reseller and she said it was vintage. But I was having second thoughts of sending them back because of the CHANEL markings. But the shoe was well made. Soooo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620213
> View attachment 3620214
> View attachment 3620215
> View attachment 3620216
> View attachment 3620217
> View attachment 3620218
> View attachment 3620219
> View attachment 3620220
> View attachment 3620221



I am NOT an expert by any means, but they certainly look authentic. Is the leather inside and out soft lambskin?  My Chanel flats are impeccably made inside and out and every stitch is perfect.


----------



## shethinksthat

AtlDesigner said:


> I am NOT an expert by any means, but they certainly look authentic. Is the leather inside and out soft lambskin?  My Chanel flats are impeccably made inside and out and every stitch is perfect.



Yes they are. The stitching is perfect. I am just a little worried about the black chanel hot stamp because it isn't as perfect as the recent Chanel flats'. It looked a little smudged for me. But thank you. They really feel and seemed authentic. I just wanted an opinion from co-Chanel lovers. Thanks, love!


----------



## Wishers

I would say these are very good fakes.   The smeary printing is a dead giveaway.   ☹️☹️☹️


----------



## shethinksthat

Wishers said:


> I would say these are very good fakes.   The smeary printing is a dead giveaway.   ☹️☹️☹️


I thought so too.


----------



## Wishers

That being said if you can get a good deal,really good, I would consider them.  I carry a Fendi super fake bag and you can't tell, only if you look inside.


----------



## CoastalCouture

It's been quiet here lately. On a visit to the San Francisco boutique yesterday, I found a pair of all navy lambskin ballet flats. I am always on the lookout for navy shoes. It pays to speak up even if you do not see what you want on display. There are many shoes hidden in the storage shelves and stock room.


----------



## cafecreme15

CoastalCouture said:


> It's been quiet here lately. On a visit to the San Francisco boutique yesterday, I found a pair of all navy lambskin ballet flats. I am always on the lookout for navy shoes. It pays to speak up even if you do not see what you want on display. There are many shoes hidden in the storage shelves and stock room.


I was searching for navy quilted flats for the longest time. Couldn't find them and decided to purchase gunmetal lambskin, non-quilted instead.


----------



## CoastalCouture

cafecreme15 said:


> I was searching for navy quilted flats for the longest time. Couldn't find them and decided to purchase gunmetal lambskin, non-quilted instead.



Sometimes you just have to scratch that itch. [emoji6]


----------



## CoastalCouture

I feel as if I have gotten two new pairs of ballet flats this week. I did a thorough tidying of my shoe closet and found that I have a pair in black lambskin with a black patent toe cap that I haven't worn yet. Eep!


----------



## carebearz

wendzlove said:


> Hey, was wondering if anyone knew the current price for the Chanel black captoe/beige flats right now in British pounds? Thanks



£500, I just bought them last week


----------



## shethinksthat

cafecreme15 said:


> I was searching for navy quilted flats for the longest time. Couldn't find them and decided to purchase gunmetal lambskin, non-quilted instead.


I saw one in Saks DC just a week ago! You must have bought them!


----------



## shethinksthat

CoastalCouture said:


> I feel as if I have gotten two new pairs of ballet flats this week. I did a thorough tidying of my shoe closet and found that I have a pair in black lambskin with a black patent toe cap that I haven't worn yet. Eep!


WOW! That's a usual story for luxury items. We buy them but we keep them securely until we forget about them lol. Share photos with us!


----------



## cafecreme15

shethinksthat said:


> I saw one in Saks DC just a week ago! You must have bought them!



I actually got mine in NYC at Barney's last August!


----------



## mimicry26

Have anyone seen black quilted (calf leather) with cream insole? Instead of black/burgundy insole?


----------



## misspanda88

my latest pick up.. im in love with patent ballet flats.. wishing to add a navy blue patent balet to the collection huhu. this pair is a bit unique as it appeared to be weave rattan like material


----------



## samch

So after finally stretching my too small flats enough for them to be wearable I've again took the plunge and bought another pair, this time a half size up , let's hope these will make me love the flats more [emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## cafecreme15

misspanda88 said:


> my latest pick up.. im in love with patent ballet flats.. wishing to add a navy blue patent balet to the collection huhu. this pair is a bit unique as it appeared to be weave rattan like material



I love these!! I wish I wasn't such a klutz who stubs her toes constantly. The patent would be unscuffed for about a day. This is why I need to stick to the regular leather cap toe pairs.


----------



## auth888

Pink Ballerinas ❤️


----------



## Ljlj

auth888 said:


> Pink Ballerinas [emoji173]️



So pretty! [emoji177]


----------



## Chanel923

auth888 said:


> Pink Ballerinas ❤️


Beautiful color.  Is this in current season?  Can you share box info?


----------



## Ljlj

Do you or have you put insoles? I was able to score a pair on sale but they're half a size big. Return or keep? What do you guys think? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fgl11

Ljlj said:


> Do you or have you put insoles? I was able to score a pair on sale but they're half a size big. Return or keep? What do you guys think? Thanks in advance!



I have done that. I haven't worn the shoes out yet though but when I tried them on with the insole, they fit nicely. I think it also depends on the price of the shoes. I got them at second markdown during previous sale so I knew the price was unbeatable so I didn't mind. Try it and see how they feel, if they still don't fit good then ask yourself if you'll really wear them. If yes, then keep...if not, then return


----------



## Ljlj

Fgl11 said:


> I have done that. I haven't worn the shoes out yet though but when I tried them on with the insole, they fit nicely. I think it also depends on the price of the shoes. I got them at second markdown during previous sale so I knew the price was unbeatable so I didn't mind. Try it and see how they feel, if they still don't fit good then ask yourself if you'll really wear them. If yes, then keep...if not, then return



Thanks for the great advice. Will do that. [emoji1360]
I got it for 40% off so it's still pricey.
For right now, I'm leaning towards returning. It's still $450 I can put aside towards a full-price item that I will enjoy more.


----------



## bklner2014

Hi Ladies, can I please get some advice from you on sizing? I'm a size 37 and bought a pair of 37 ballerinas from Chanel today. 37.5 was too big, and my feet slipped in and out of the shoes. After leaving the store, my husband and I walked all over town. My feet are quite swollen now after all the walking and when I tried on the shoes again (hours after the purchase), the shoes felt absolutely tight and uncomfortable.

Is this normal, has this happened to you before? I usually wear sandals or sneakers and very seldom wear flats, so I'd appreciate your advice. Would you suggest exchanging for a half size larger (which was too big when my feet were normal sized, prior to hours of walking)? Thank you, I really appreciate your opinions.


----------



## Ljlj

bklner2014 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I please get some advice from you on sizing? I'm a size 37 and bought a pair of 37 ballerinas from Chanel today. 37.5 was too big, and my feet slipped in and out of the shoes. After leaving the store, my husband and I walked all over town. My feet are quite swollen now after all the walking and when I tried on the shoes again (hours after the purchase), the shoes felt absolutely tight and uncomfortable.
> 
> Is this normal, has this happened to you before? I usually wear sandals or sneakers and very seldom wear flats, so I'd appreciate your advice. Would you suggest exchanging for a half size larger (which was too big when my feet were normal sized, prior to hours of walking)? Thank you, I really appreciate your opinions.



Our feet swell later in the day due to walking and standing. Plus due to summer heat, I find that my feet swell up more vs colder months.
If you're having heel slippage with the 37.5, then they are too big for you. 
Personally, I like to wear my shoes without insoles, heel grips etc so I'd rather have the correct size and break them in. I just returned a pair of shoes that's half a size too big.
Some people though would rather put insoles and have the shoes comfortable right away.
Depends on your preference I guess.
Good luck and let us know how it goes. [emoji4]


----------



## BigAkoya

bklner2014 said:


> Hi Ladies, can I please get some advice from you on sizing? I'm a size 37 and bought a pair of 37 ballerinas from Chanel today. 37.5 was too big, and my feet slipped in and out of the shoes. After leaving the store, my husband and I walked all over town. My feet are quite swollen now after all the walking and when I tried on the shoes again (hours after the purchase), the shoes felt absolutely tight and uncomfortable.
> 
> Is this normal, has this happened to you before? I usually wear sandals or sneakers and very seldom wear flats, so I'd appreciate your advice. Would you suggest exchanging for a half size larger (which was too big when my feet were normal sized, prior to hours of walking)? Thank you, I really appreciate your opinions.



I think the shoes are too small for you. No way should you not be able to fit in them after walking all day.  These are flats.  If a man said his shoes are too tight after walking, everyone will say his shoes are too small. 

I wear chanel flats all the time, walking all day in the city.  You can google but many women buy shoes that are too tight and hurt their feet.  I used to be one of them insisting I am not a size 8 but I am a 7.5.  Chanel runs small and you may have read many go up half a size in the flats.  

I bet if you went back and tried the 7.5 they will be fine.  My flats are sometimes a little loose which I like.  They are comfy and they don't have the "I am squeezing into my shoes" look that I see often.  Yes, I can kick around my ballets off my heel and they feel and fit great.  

Just my two cents.  I would definitely go get the next size larger.  I have wasted money on Chanels that I bought were too small only to avoid wearing them or give them away.  

Hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## bklner2014

Hi @Ljlj and @willeyi , thank you both so much for your opinions! Sorry it's taken a while to respond, I've been busy traveling. But it's in-depth opinions such as yours that really make me appreciate the existence of such a forum. 

I ended up too busy traveling to return to the boutique (bought the shoes during vacation in Barcelona) to try the shoes that were a half size larger, but perhaps I'll try visiting my local boutique this weekend. There is some space between the big toe and the edge of the size 37 shoes, and my feet were swimming in the 37.5, so perhaps I could make this size work. My joints tend to swell a lot especially in the summer, so I'm hoping that I ended up with the correct size. Having said that, I'll try to visit the boutique soon.

Again, I appreciate your advice. I think I should be less hasty with my purchases and take time to try on shoes several times before pulling the trigger!


----------



## Starbrite

i need help please! i just bought a pair of beautiful milk chocolate ballerina flats. They are fully patent but after reading some reviews I am scared. Will they be comfortable? will they scuff up too easily? Should i exchange them for calfskins? I didnt fall in love with any of the calfskin ones but i need them to be comfortable so ill exchange them if i have to


----------



## Starbrite

A


willeyi said:


> Hi... Sorry for all the posts...
> 
> The patent taupe is the first shoe.  The red and the cream with yellow are the two new ones I bought.  If you are interested, contact James at NM. He is great and good with text. His cell is 786-239-7091.  Tell him Irma referred you.  He'll send you lots of pics.



Do you find the patent ones comfortable?


----------



## KittyKat65

"i need help please! i just bought a pair of beautiful milk chocolate ballerina flats. They are fully patent but after reading some reviews I am scared. Will they be comfortable? will they scuff up too easily? Should i exchange them for calfskins? I didnt fall in love with any of the calfskin ones but i need them to be comfortable so ill exchange them if i have to"

I have patent and calfskin and the patent makes me want to throw them against the wall by the end of the day and the calfskin are like butter.  Both fit beautifully in the morning, but the patent is uncomfortable later in the day.


----------



## BigAkoya

Starbrite said:


> A
> 
> 
> Do you find the patent ones comfortable?



Hi.  The patent ones are my least comfy and my least favorite.  I got rid of that patent one.  Then, I saw a gorgeous beige patent and had a weak moment and bought it.  Same stiffness and i never wear it.  I am done with patent flats.  No more.  Also, because it is stiff, the patent sort of wrinkles funny if you know what I mean.  I would stay with lambskin.  All my lambskin ones are super comfy.  Calfskin is next.  For me, I'm done with patent because when I wear flats, I need to walk in them.  

My favorite of all time is the classic beige with black toe lambskin.  Timeless and gorgeous. 

Good luck


----------



## Starbrite

Thank you! I exchanged them for a milk chocolate quilted pair (not sure if its lambskin or calfskin though)


----------



## jszkat

I bought my first Chanel item today. It is a preloved (hardly ever worn) pair of beige golden cap toe ballerina which I scored at half price at a local 2nd hand shop. I fancied a new black pair for some time now. However, I was afraid of sizing. Now it is a great occasion to check sizing and if this models works out for me at all.


----------



## KittyKat65

Blue patent and purple lambskin


----------



## lovelyaya

Hi girls, may I please have some help here? My cousin has moved overseas and she left a few pairs of designer shoes. This pair of chanel ballerina confused me as it does not look authentic at all for me, however, there is no way my cousin would buy fake ones (yep, she is very rich...) ... The serial number is G26083. Any clue? Many thanks!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

jszkat said:


> I bought my first Chanel item today. It is a preloved (hardly ever worn) pair of beige golden cap toe ballerina which I scored at half price at a local 2nd hand shop. I fancied a new black pair for some time now. However, I was afraid of sizing. Now it is a great occasion to check sizing and if this models works out for me at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798257
> 
> View attachment 3798259


These are absolutely stunning! I missed them when they came out but I hope they bring this combination back


----------



## Heydiamonds

I have those beauties, I have to admit that my patent one is not very comfy but look at it, so pretty! I absolute love my lambskin one, but I find it so fragile...


----------



## Heydiamonds

So guys, my friend is selling this one and I'm thinking about buying it, I think it's very pretty but can someone tell me if it's fragile? kinda looks fragile...


----------



## nana9026

Heydiamonds said:


> I have those beauties, I have to admit that my patent one is not very comfy but look at it, so pretty! I absolute love my lambskin one, but I find it so fragile...
> 
> View attachment 3810823
> View attachment 3810824



Lambskin ones are tougher than they look and they are so comfortable!! Enjoy !!


----------



## BigAkoya

Heydiamonds said:


> So guys, my friend is selling this one and I'm thinking about buying it, I think it's very pretty but can someone tell me if it's fragile? kinda looks fragile...
> 
> View attachment 3810890



I am not a fan of his shoe as I don't like the lace look on a shoe.  For durability, I have had fabric before and while they will not fall apart, for this shoe, I think they will get dirty fast (leather is much more forgiving).  Plus, and these are the two bigger issues for me... because they are fabric they do not give and feel soft like leather and also, the style is a bit odd to wear as a casual everyday shoe. 

Hands down I would get the classic lambskin.  You will use it far more and it will last forever.  My ballets last forever; they are very tough.  

Just my two cents.  Good luck.


----------



## ncch

hi everyone,

looking for some sizing help here! 

i am a true us 7.5 in shoes.  i tried a pair of quilted suede ballet flats in sizes 37.5 and 38.  i was slipping out of the 38 when i was walking around in the store and they were all around a little too wide and long.  at first when i tried on the 37.5 - it felt like the perfect fit but after a few minutes they felt a little tight.  the width everywhere else is good but the toe box felt a little tight and and the top of my big toe felt a little uncomfortable (i guess because it was touching the the top of the shoe).  the SA said i should go with the 37.5 as i was slipping out of the 38s and she said they would stretch.  and even a cobbler could stretch it out a little.

question is - will these stretch in the toe box?  im sure they will because they are suede all shoes end up stretching after a few wears but would like to know your experiences.

thanks so much!


----------



## cafecreme15

ncch said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> looking for some sizing help here!
> 
> i am a true us 7.5 in shoes.  i tried a pair of quilted suede ballet flats in sizes 37.5 and 38.  i was slipping out of the 38 when i was walking around in the store and they were all around a little too wide and long.  at first when i tried on the 37.5 - it felt like the perfect fit but after a few minutes they felt a little tight.  the width everywhere else is good but the toe box felt a little tight and and the top of my big toe felt a little uncomfortable (i guess because it was touching the the top of the shoe).  the SA said i should go with the 37.5 as i was slipping out of the 38s and she said they would stretch.  and even a cobbler could stretch it out a little.
> 
> question is - will these stretch in the toe box?  im sure they will because they are suede all shoes end up stretching after a few wears but would like to know your experiences.
> 
> thanks so much!



I have this same problem with the toe box on my lambskin flats. They do loosen up, but it takes a long time.


----------



## cafecreme15

Love my gunmetal lambskin flats!


----------



## ncch

cafecreme15 said:


> I have this same problem with the toe box on my lambskin flats. They do loosen up, but it takes a long time.



thanks!  so they eventually do?  the left side is pretty comfy - just the right side im worried about.


----------



## cafecreme15

ncch said:


> thanks!  so they eventually do?  the left side is pretty comfy - just the right side im worried about.



Yes, eventually. The flats I just posted above I got a year ago, and have worn at least twenty times, and they are still tight in the toe box. But my flats I've had for longer than that have loosened up. Of course, suede might be different than lambskin


----------



## Heydiamonds

willeyi said:


> I am not a fan of his shoe as I don't like the lace look on a shoe.  For durability, I have had fabric before and while they will not fall apart, for this shoe, I think they will get dirty fast (leather is much more forgiving).  Plus, and these are the two bigger issues for me... because they are fabric they do not give and feel soft like leather and also, the style is a bit odd to wear as a casual everyday shoe.
> 
> Hands down I would get the classic lambskin.  You will use it far more and it will last forever.  My ballets last forever; they are very tough.
> 
> Just my two cents.  Good luck.



Thank you so much! They are almost white, certainly will get dirty very easily. 
I hadn't thought of it


----------



## BigAkoya

Heydiamonds said:


> Thank you so much! They are almost white, certainly will get dirty very easily.
> I hadn't thought of it



Hi!  White is a great color and I love my white ballets; they are the ones I wear the most in summer.  So don't be afraid of white, I love white shoes, bags, jeans.  I would just suggest getting lambskin ballets instead of fabric.  

Good luck to you!  I hope you do find your perfect ballet!


----------



## kristine Basco

Thanks to everyone that replied! Does anyone know if the stitched logo on the toe cap is supposed to be exactly the same on every other ballet flats? I compared my authentic ballet flats to these slightly used ones I just got, and the slightly used shoes' CC logo looks alittle skinnier than the original one. This is what the logo looks like


----------



## kristine Basco

KittyKat65 said:


> Blue patent and purple lambskin
> 
> View attachment 3798366



Beautiful! Weird question but do the thickness of the cc logos differ from your blue and black pairs?


----------



## kristine Basco

samch said:


> So after finally stretching my too small flats enough for them to be wearable I've again took the plunge and bought another pair, this time a half size up , let's hope these will make me love the flats more [emoji106][emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724393



Beautiful! Is this a darker version of the beige? I saw the beige and black cap toe in the store and they seem a lot lighter than this


----------



## daisyheadlights

hi, I passed up on an opportunity to buy the Ballerinas in black (in calfskin): http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fashion...skin-black.17K.G02819Y5156494305.cat.bal.html from my local store because the only piece that was available was a display piece. Its my first time buying a pair of Ballerinas so I was rather ignorant and assumed that they will surely restock it and I will have the chance to get it another time. I have been stalking the store and recently found out that they won't restock it per season, and it depends on whether this exact pair (i.e. all black, calfskin leather, non-patent / quilted) comes back next season (expected in Dec). the SA won't commit to much but wanted to check - based on your experience, is it common for this exact pair of Ballerinas to come back in another season? have you guys seen it appear before in previous season? hope I won't have to wait too long... or that it will actually come back! thanks!


----------



## kamohg

my wife love chanel shoes but i dnt know why these shoes are so costly


----------



## BigAkoya

daisyheadlights said:


> hi, I passed up on an opportunity to buy the Ballerinas in black (in calfskin): http://www.chanel.com/en_SG/fashion...skin-black.17K.G02819Y5156494305.cat.bal.html from my local store because the only piece that was available was a display piece. Its my first time buying a pair of Ballerinas so I was rather ignorant and assumed that they will surely restock it and I will have the chance to get it another time. I have been stalking the store and recently found out that they won't restock it per season, and it depends on whether this exact pair (i.e. all black, calfskin leather, non-patent / quilted) comes back next season (expected in Dec). the SA won't commit to much but wanted to check - based on your experience, is it common for this exact pair of Ballerinas to come back in another season? have you guys seen it appear before in previous season? hope I won't have to wait too long... or that it will actually come back! thanks!



It's a seasonal shoe.  Check other stores for your size or get the display pair.  There is nothing wrong with a display shoe if it's not all scuffed up.  
When you are at the end of a season, everything has been tried on.  You may get a shoe "from the back" but for sure it has been tried on by now.  We are getting cruise items soon.

Good luck!


----------



## BigAkoya

kamohg said:


> my wife love chanel shoes but i dnt know why these shoes are so costly



It's costly because of that little double CC and it's why I love it too!  [emoji51]

Your wife has good taste and I am did she looks chic!


----------



## contributor

Heydiamonds said:


> So guys, my friend is selling this one and I'm thinking about buying it, I think it's very pretty but can someone tell me if it's fragile? kinda looks fragile...
> 
> View attachment 3810890


 As other people said, fabric shoes will get dirty faster. I have both fabric and leather shoes. I only wear the delicate fabric shoes  on occasions when I'm in a controlled, indoor environment (not walking down the street). I assume those are the occasions delicate shoes are designed for. I would never wear these walking through the subway or on the pavement going to work!! 

So buy them if you believe you'll get enough special occasion use out of them. They are SO pretty!!!!


----------



## trishaglitzy

Hi everyone, would love to get feedback on this new pair of flats i just bought from a facebook group. I am highly doubting its authenticity.

When i brought it home I felt something off so i compared it with my other used pair of ballerina flats. Theyre both size 39 and if you compare them side by side, you can see the difference in the location of the ribbon, and proximity of the ribbon to the captoe (the location of the used ones seem to be farther from the captoe than the new ones). Im not sure if its just because the shoes are brand new and have yet to stretch out while my used ones are well, pretty beat up. Everything else (stamping, sole, serial #, etc) seems to add up. Would appreciate your comments. Do you have similar pairs? Thank you!!


----------



## Purrsey

Pics of mine for your reference. 




May I just comment that In comparison, all the stamping on the inner sole and side leather of your new purchased pair is kinda off. 

Just my observation. 

Let's see what others can share.


----------



## katlina

Since we are already talking about authenticity- i asked in the thread and shuze was kind enough to reply but I was hoping to get more opinions..

I purchased these vintage ballet flats from a german website that specialises in vintage designer items. Hey have no style number at all though which confuses me. Were they not always produced with one? Everything is real leather and they have been partially resoled. A tiny bit if the string of the bow needs restitching so i am considering taking them to a store to ask for help... but i was hoping you guys would help me first


----------



## yesenik

My 4th pair of black ballerinas! Bought at Chanel Beverly Hills  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3886227
View attachment 3886228


----------



## yesenik

Here next to the white black cap toe


----------



## yesenik

kamohg said:


> my wife love chanel shoes but i dnt know why these shoes are so costly



Well , mostly you paying for the brand ! But they happen to be one of the most comfortable shoes to wear because of the leather !! .. I can wear them for hours without any problem, unlike other high end brands ! For example I have a pair of Louis Vuitton in Monogram ballet flats and OMG they pinch my feet as hell ! I can wear them more than 30 min without regretting it ! Lol .. Even Chanel heals are comfy to wear !


----------



## Kwistwistkwistwist

Is it normal to not a have a C besides the size?


----------



## BigAkoya

Kwistwistkwistwist said:


> Is it normal to not a have a C besides the size?



The C denotes it is a “wide” width.  It is not the standard. The standard is B but because it is the standard it is not stamped on the shoe.  You will see the B on the box after the size as in “38B” for size 38, B (normal) width.  But on the shoe, it will only be “38”. 

If there is a letter, the letter is always right after the size.


----------



## Kwistwistkwistwist

Thank you so much!!!


willeyi said:


> The C denotes it is a “wide” width.  It is not the standard. The standard is B but because it is the standard it is not stamped on the shoe.  You will see the B on the box after the size as in “38B” for size 38, B (normal) width.  But on the shoe, it will only be “38”.
> 
> If there is a letter, the letter is always right after the size.


----------



## BigAkoya

I want to correct myself.  The “width” is shown next to the heel height, not the shoe size.  I went to double check and took a photo...
You will see the “38” is the shoe size.  The “10B” is the heel height (in mm) and the letter after it is the shoe width.  This shoe box is for one of my ballets which is a size 38, 10mm heel height, and B (normal/standard) width.

For a high heel, you will see something like 85B for 85mm heel height and B width.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## thesassygirl2

Is this the right place to ask for an SA reference in Las Vegas or California?  I'm looking for a certain pair of flats and smoking slippers and need some help!


----------



## gatorpooh

I couldn't decide between the beige/black or all black with patent toe so I got both 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 One from hubby to match the mini he bought me and one from Santa


----------



## reesespcs54

Question! I notice the flat (ie lambskin) version is much more popular than the quilted one. Can anyone help me decide between the two?


----------



## Ania

reesespcs54 said:


> Question! I notice the flat (ie lambskin) version is much more popular than the quilted one. Can anyone help me decide between the two?


Hello  
I only have two pairs - one smooth lambskin and one quilted calfskin but I think the calf ones are more sturdy and durable.


----------



## ap.

trishaglitzy said:


> Hi everyone, would love to get feedback on this new pair of flats i just bought from a facebook group. I am highly doubting its authenticity.
> 
> When i brought it home I felt something off so i compared it with my other used pair of ballerina flats. Theyre both size 39 and if you compare them side by side, you can see the difference in the location of the ribbon, and proximity of the ribbon to the captoe (the location of the used ones seem to be farther from the captoe than the new ones). Im not sure if its just because the shoes are brand new and have yet to stretch out while my used ones are well, pretty beat up. Everything else (stamping, sole, serial #, etc) seems to add up. Would appreciate your comments. Do you have similar pairs? Thank you!!
> 
> View attachment 3868842
> View attachment 3868843
> View attachment 3868844
> View attachment 3868845
> View attachment 3868846



Chanel did (does?) make the rounded toe ballet flats which doesn't go as high on the foot (i.e. more likely to show toe cleavage) as the classic almond-toe flats.  I can't tell for sure from your pictures whether that's what you have, but you may want to look into it.


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Hello ladies - Im so confused about sizing and fit for the classic cap toe ballerinas. I'm normally a 38 and form what I've been reading it's best to take a full size to half size up ? Any input is greatly appreciated ! Especially the girls who share the same size as me ... please let me know what size u take in these! Xo


----------



## Fgl11

threewhitefeathers said:


> Hello ladies - Im so confused about sizing and fit for the classic cap toe ballerinas. I'm normally a 38 and form what I've been reading it's best to take a full size to half size up ? Any input is greatly appreciated ! Especially the girls who share the same size as me ... please let me know what size u take in these! Xo



I wear size 40 in most brands but Chanel I always size up to 41 and that includes the classic ballerinas. If you don’t have any other Chanel shoes, then trust me you will want a whole size up from other brands!


----------



## threewhitefeathers

Fgl11 said:


> I wear size 40 in most brands but Chanel I always size up to 41 and that includes the classic ballerinas. If you don’t have any other Chanel shoes, then trust me you will want a whole size up from other brands!



Merci ! I placed an order for a 39 (full size up) 

Crossing fingers and toes that they're the right choice !


----------



## aki_sato

Fgl11 said:


> I wear size 40 in most brands but Chanel I always size up to 41 and that includes the classic ballerinas. If you don’t have any other Chanel shoes, then trust me you will want a whole size up from other brands!


It’s very true - although I don’t own the ballet flats, I did purchase Chanel loafers.
I’m between 36-37 on Miu2, Louboutin n Lanvin so I ordered 36 in the loafer thinking it will fit.
When I received it, was huge!
Even after trying 35.5 - was big on me.
I think their sizing is very generous.


----------



## bernz84

threewhitefeathers said:


> Hello ladies - Im so confused about sizing and fit for the classic cap toe ballerinas. I'm normally a 38 and form what I've been reading it's best to take a full size to half size up ? Any input is greatly appreciated ! Especially the girls who share the same size as me ... please let me know what size u take in these! Xo


I think it really depends on how narrow your foot is. Like you, I thought I had to size up (I'm normally a 38.5) just based on what a lot of people were saying online. When I tried the ballet flats on at the boutique, the 38.5 were actually fine for me and they weren't C-sized.


----------



## threewhitefeathers

bernz84 said:


> I think it really depends on how narrow your foot is. Like you, I thought I had to size up (I'm normally a 38.5) just based on what a lot of people were saying online. When I tried the ballet flats on at the boutique, the 38.5 were actually fine for me and they weren't C-sized.



This is exactly why I'm so confused ! Chanel sizing is all over the place. Another thing I don't understand is - is chanel french or Italian sizing ? The brand is obviously french but the shoes are l produced in Italy. And when I read the forums it seems that people are are are translating both conversions - eu to us and fr to us sizes. Hence why I'm so confused !!!


----------



## bernz84

threewhitefeathers said:


> This is exactly why I'm so confused ! Chanel sizing is all over the place. Another thing I don't understand is - is chanel french or Italian sizing ? The brand is obviously french but the shoes are l produced in Italy. And when I read the forums it seems that people are are are translating both conversions - eu to us and fr to us sizes. Hence why I'm so confused !!!


FR shoe sizing is new to me; I've never heard of it...? I always assumed that Italian and French shoe sizing are the same because it's considered EU sizing.

I'm crossing my fingers that the shoes you got are the correct size; if not, you always have the option to return. Better to get your money back than be stuck with shoes that don't fit!


----------



## Mininana

bernz84 said:


> FR shoe sizing is new to me; I've never heard of it...? I always assumed that Italian and French shoe sizing are the same because it's considered EU sizing.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers that the shoes you got are the correct size; if not, you always have the option to return. Better to get your money back than be stuck with shoes that don't fit!



just an example. I'm always a 6/36 unless the shoe has odd sizing. With my size, it's really easy to always be the same size because I have narrow feet and smaller sizes usually seem to have less discrepancy between brands.

However with french sizing I'm a 36 and with italian I'm a 36.5. Not sure why but it happens!!


and with chanel... I even had to get a pair of boots in 37!


----------



## bernz84

Mininana said:


> just an example. I'm always a 6/36 unless the shoe has odd sizing. With my size, it's really easy to always be the same size because I have narrow feet and smaller sizes usually seem to have less discrepancy between brands.
> 
> However with french sizing I'm a 36 and with italian I'm a 36.5. Not sure why but it happens!!
> 
> 
> and with chanel... I even had to get a pair of boots in 37!


Interesting...the only time I can think of ever needing to size up (1/2 size) was with Ferragamo shoes; I've found their shoes to be super tight!

Everlane and M. Gemi (both mid-tier and made in Italy) I've sized up half size but I think I could've easily fit in my normal size since they've always been slightly loose. Not uncomfortably loose, though.

With Gucci, Jimmy Choos, Tods, and Chanel...so far, they've been true to size for me.


----------



## threewhitefeathers

bernz84 said:


> FR shoe sizing is new to me; I've never heard of it...? I always assumed that Italian and French shoe sizing are the same because it's considered EU sizing.
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers that the shoes you got are the correct size; if not, you always have the option to return. Better to get your money back than be stuck with shoes that don't fit!



Thank you  Im not that worried. Everything always works out in the end. 

But yes - french sizing is definitely a thing ! I've  actually moved to France from California 3 years ago, so I can confirm that this is true ... it's seriously confusing me every time I shop now, especially online :-/


----------



## RackFanatic

Picked these up yesterday at the NM second cut sale for $278. This makes my 4th pair- they are addictive!


----------



## hedgwin99

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 3927181
> View attachment 3927182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked these up yesterday at the NM second cut sale for $278. This makes my 4th pair- they are addictive!



Jackpot!!![emoji173]️


----------



## Ljlj

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 3927181
> View attachment 3927182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked these up yesterday at the NM second cut sale for $278. This makes my 4th pair- they are addictive!



Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## vivelebag

RackFanatic said:


> View attachment 3927181
> View attachment 3927182
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picked these up yesterday at the NM second cut sale for $278. This makes my 4th pair- they are addictive!



Wow!!!! Major score!


----------



## TIFFANI251

aki_sato said:


> It’s very true - although I don’t own the ballet flats, I did purchase Chanel loafers.
> I’m between 36-37 on Miu2, Louboutin n Lanvin so I ordered 36 in the loafer thinking it will fit.
> When I received it, was huge!
> Even after trying 35.5 - was big on me.
> I think their sizing is very generous.



Same thing happened to me, got a sale loafer that was huge. So in loafers your safe to go down one size.
IMO you should go up a half size in ballet flats. Hope this helps!


----------



## threewhitefeathers

threewhitefeathers said:


> Thank you  Im not that worried. Everything always works out in the end.
> 
> But yes - french sizing is definitely a thing ! I've  actually moved to France from California 3 years ago, so I can confirm that this is true ... it's seriously confusing me every time I shop now, especially online :-/



Lol. So I called the Chanel store in Paris and the store in Nice. The first store (Avenue Montaigne, Paris) told me their shoes are EU sizing and the second store (Nice) said FR sizing. Im going to make a Paris trip and find out once and for all ! The sales start this week too here in France [emoji847]Wish me luck and I'll report back ladies !


----------



## Suzvi

Hello dear Chanel flat lovers, 

I would like to kindly ask you for your trusted opinion about authenticity of Chanel cc flats I purchased from eBay. They are pre-owned and are in a good condition. I don't see any red flags myself but I have only basic knowledge as what to look for. However the flats don't have an inside serial number. Could you please tell me your opinion from the pics?

Thank you so so much for your time and dedication, I appreciate it so much!


----------



## BigAkoya

Suzvi said:


> Hello dear Chanel flat lovers,
> 
> I would like to kindly ask you for your trusted opinion about authenticity of Chanel cc flats I purchased from eBay. They are pre-owned and are in a good condition. I don't see any red flags myself but I have only basic knowledge as what to look for. However the flats don't have an inside serial number. Could you please tell me your opinion from the pics?
> 
> Thank you so so much for your time and dedication, I appreciate it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936576
> View attachment 3936577
> View attachment 3936576
> View attachment 3936577
> View attachment 3936578



They look fake to me.  The Made In Italy is crooked and the font looks wrong and there is no CC (see the silver ballet above for a look at the sole). The sole should have the CC.  Plus, I have a lot of ballets and all of mine have the serial.  All of them and I have about 50 ballets and other Chanel shoes.  

Last point, and this is because I am picky.  The bow is tied wrong.  The person could have pulled on the bow and tried to re-tie it.  But once you mess up the bow, it is never the same.  Look at photos of new ballets (see the silver ballet above).  The bow is perfect and flat.  All the ballet bows are flat.  It is not all curly like your photo. 

Forgetting the bow, the other two items seem fishy to me and I would not buy.


----------



## Suzvi

willeyi said:


> They look fake to me.  The Made In Italy is crooked and the font looks wrong and there is no CC (see the silver ballet above for a look at the sole). The sole should have the CC.  Plus, I have a lot of ballets and all of mine have the serial.  All of them and I have about 50 ballets and other Chanel shoes.
> 
> Last point, and this is because I am picky.  The bow is tied wrong.  The person could have pulled on the bow and tried to re-tie it.  But once you mess up the bow, it is never the same.  Look at photos of new ballets (see the silver ballet above).  The bow is perfect and flat.  All the ballet bows are flat.  It is not all curly like your photo.
> 
> Forgetting the bow, the other two items seem fishy to me and I would not buy.


Thank you so much for your opinion. I filed a claim with eBay. I guess I deserved it for trusting someone on eBay. I was stupid to do that. I love the flats and wanted to buy first pair. I don't have NM near so I am not able to find a new pair for great price.


----------



## KittyKat65

A group shot.  My new ones are the black on the left.


----------



## carebearz

Italian sizing is 1,2,3,4,5 etc. While French sizing, also known as EU sizing is  35,36,37,37,38 etc
British sizing also goes by 1,2,3,4,5 etc but the sizes totally differs from Italian sizes. 

I’m 38 in Chanel ballerinas, 7 in Ferragamo pumps, 5 in LK Bennett, just to give some examples.


----------



## Ljlj

KittyKat65 said:


> A group shot.  My new ones are the black on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3940245



Congrats on the new pair! The purple though [emoji171]
Beautiful collection


----------



## KittyKat65

Ljlj said:


> Congrats on the new pair! The purple though [emoji171]
> Beautiful collection


Thanks.  These are my favorites.  I got them almost 10 years ago and they are so comfortable.


----------



## Suzvi

Hello ladies, I am returning the flats. The seller was nice. If any of you would like to send black CC flats either new or used in good condition for reasonable price, please let me know. I am normally size 7, so it is probably 7.5 or 8 in Chanel. Thank you so much


----------



## TIFFANI251

Suzvi said:


> Hello dear Chanel flat lovers,
> 
> I would like to kindly ask you for your trusted opinion about authenticity of Chanel cc flats I purchased from eBay. They are pre-owned and are in a good condition. I don't see any red flags myself but I have only basic knowledge as what to look for. However the flats don't have an inside serial number. Could you please tell me your opinion from the pics?
> 
> Thank you so so much for your time and dedication, I appreciate it so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936576
> View attachment 3936577
> View attachment 3936576
> View attachment 3936577
> View attachment 3936578


These are older style but look authentic to me. Did you get the orig box with your purchase?


----------



## Mgallows

ncch said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> looking for some sizing help here!
> 
> i am a true us 7.5 in shoes.  i tried a pair of quilted suede ballet flats in sizes 37.5 and 38.  i was slipping out of the 38 when i was walking around in the store and they were all around a little too wide and long.  at first when i tried on the 37.5 - it felt like the perfect fit but after a few minutes they felt a little tight.  the width everywhere else is good but the toe box felt a little tight and and the top of my big toe felt a little uncomfortable (i guess because it was touching the the top of the shoe).  the SA said i should go with the 37.5 as i was slipping out of the 38s and she said they would stretch.  and even a cobbler could stretch it out a little.
> 
> question is - will these stretch in the toe box?  im sure they will because they are suede all shoes end up stretching after a few wears but would like to know your experiences.
> 
> thanks so much!



Hi there. Not sure if you already got the shoes, but I had this same issue last year with my classic Lambskin beige/black ballerinas. I am usually a true 7US. The 37s were way too small, the 37.5 felt fine but tight in the toe box, and the 38s felt much more comfy but slipped off. The sales rep at Saks said they could stretch out the toe box, but I felt the shoes were too expensive to be tampered with. I ended up going with the 38s and got insoles (the free kind they give you at the shoe department), and never ended up using them. I have worn the shoes about a dozen times since, and can tell you that they have not stretched, or given me any blisters! They don't feel loose or too big. They feel comfy and just right.


----------



## Law

Hi ladies

Quick question and sorry if it’s already been answered. I currently have one pair of Chanel Ballet flats which are classic black with patent toe cap which I’ve had for about 3 years but haven’t worn much as I have a bunion (eww I know!) and as these are quite narrow they rub on my foot so I can never wear them for that long at a time. 

I seem to recall that when I tried these on I also tried another pair which were quilted and I think they were wider than the usual style, am I losing my mind or do they exist? If so I think I’ll have to treat myself. 

I love the style of the Chanel ballets but don’t want to spend £££ again on a pair of shoes that I might not wear often.


----------



## Mgallows

Law said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Quick question and sorry if it’s already been answered. I currently have one pair of Chanel Ballet flats which are classic black with patent toe cap which I’ve had for about 3 years but haven’t worn much as I have a bunion (eww I know!) and as these are quite narrow they rub on my foot so I can never wear them for that long at a time.
> 
> I seem to recall that when I tried these on I also tried another pair which were quilted and I think they were wider than the usual style, am I losing my mind or do they exist? If so I think I’ll have to treat myself.
> 
> I love the style of the Chanel ballets but don’t want to spend £££ again on a pair of shoes that I might not wear often.



I remember trying on the Chanel quilted ballerinas and finding them a lot softer and a bit wider for my foot (i also have bunions, and the classic cc cap toe in black, but they don’t bother me).


----------



## nana9026

Now Chanel offers different width, so it’s best to try for different combinations of width and size for comparison.


----------



## ncch

Mgallows said:


> Hi there. Not sure if you already got the shoes, but I had this same issue last year with my classic Lambskin beige/black ballerinas. I am usually a true 7US. The 37s were way too small, the 37.5 felt fine but tight in the toe box, and the 38s felt much more comfy but slipped off. The sales rep at Saks said they could stretch out the toe box, but I felt the shoes were too expensive to be tampered with. I ended up going with the 38s and got insoles (the free kind they give you at the shoe department), and never ended up using them. I have worn the shoes about a dozen times since, and can tell you that they have not stretched, or given me any blisters! They don't feel loose or too big. They feel comfy and just right.



thanks - so you ended up going up full size?  even though you were slipping out of them?  I didn't end up getting them because i couldn't decide on the sizing.  neither of the sizes fit right.


----------



## St510

Just saw these new beauties at my local Neiman Marcus. They are a pale pink pearlized lambskin with grosgrain toe cap. LOVE the color but worried about wear/tear. Any insight? Anyone have similar material from previous seasons? I have a pair of quilted black calfskin ballerinas and a beige/black goatskin pair from last season, so limited experience with lambskin - especially the pearlized.


----------



## BigAkoya

St510 said:


> View attachment 3997285
> 
> Just saw these new beauties at my local Neiman Marcus. They are a pale pink pearlized lambskin with grosgrain toe cap. LOVE the color but worried about wear/tear. Any insight? Anyone have similar material from previous seasons? I have a pair of quilted black calfskin ballerinas and a beige/black goatskin pair from last season, so limited experience with lambskin - especially the pearlized.



I have a lot of Chanel ballets in all leather types.  I love lambskin the most as it is soft and beautiful.  I have had two pairs of pearlized ones, and love them.  One of them is pearly white with a black cap toe and it is one of my favorite ballets.

The pale pink / black toe combo is hard to come by.  I would say get it.  The leather would not be my concern, the grossgrain toe is less durable than the leather.  But I have also had grossgrain and never had an issue.  

I do not baby my Chanel shoes though.  I walk all over the City in them. 

Those are very pretty.  I have not seen that combo so it must have just arrived recently.  I may get those too!  I love pink ballets. But I already have three pairs of pale pink Chanel ballets. Hmmmm... thinking.  

If you don’t have any pink ballets, for sure I would get them!  Without hesitation.  They are beautiful.  

Good luck!


----------



## St510

willeyi said:


> I have a lot of Chanel ballets in all leather types.  I love lambskin the most as it is soft and beautiful.  I have had two pairs of pearlized ones, and love them.  One of them is pearly white with a black cap toe and it is one of my favorite ballets.
> 
> The pale pink / black toe combo is hard to come by.  I would say get it.  The leather would not be my concern, the grossgrain toe is less durable than the leather.  But I have also had grossgrain and never had an issue.
> 
> I do not baby my Chanel shoes though.  I walk all over the City in them.
> 
> Those are very pretty.  I have not seen that combo so it must have just arrived recently.  I may get those too!  I love pink ballets. But I already have three pairs of pale pink Chanel ballets. Hmmmm... thinking.
> 
> If you don’t have any pink ballets, for sure I would get them!  Without hesitation.  They are beautiful.
> 
> Good luck!



Wow thanks so much for the reply! I have pink ballet flats by Ferragamo, but they are patent and not with the black tip so a different look. Pale pink is one of my favorite colors and works as a neutral for me, so I think I would wear a lot - I was just worried about wear showing quickly with the pearlized lamb. But you have convinced me - I think I may have to keep! I just saw these a few days ago and SA said they just hit the floor, so I think very new collection. FYI I saw them at both Neimans and Saks. Let me know if you pick them up!


----------



## BigAkoya

St510 said:


> Wow thanks so much for the reply! I have pink ballet flats by Ferragamo, but they are patent and not with the black tip so a different look. Pale pink is one of my favorite colors and works as a neutral for me, so I think I would wear a lot - I was just worried about wear showing quickly with the pearlized lamb. But you have convinced me - I think I may have to keep! I just saw these a few days ago and SA said they just hit the floor, so I think very new collection. FYI I saw them at both Neimans and Saks. Let me know if you pick them up!



Yes!  I will get them.  I text my SA but she is out until Tuesday and will get them to me then. 

I love pale pink ballets with the black cap toe.  I think you will really love them.  The black cap toe is signature Chanel and to me, the black with the pale pink is feminine and chic (not frou frou). 

By the way, on durability you asked earlier, I have white lambskin ballets in addition to the pearly white ones and hands down, the pearly white ones are tough.  I have already gone through three pairs of the regular white lambskin ones but the pearly white ones don’t have any big issues.  

I hope you get them.  I think you will love them and you picked a gorgeous color combo (that is hard to come by also).  

Good luck!


----------



## BigAkoya

St510 said:


> Wow thanks so much for the reply! I have pink ballet flats by Ferragamo, but they are patent and not with the black tip so a different look. Pale pink is one of my favorite colors and works as a neutral for me, so I think I would wear a lot - I was just worried about wear showing quickly with the pearlized lamb. But you have convinced me - I think I may have to keep! I just saw these a few days ago and SA said they just hit the floor, so I think very new collection. FYI I saw them at both Neimans and Saks. Let me know if you pick them up!



By the way, I looked at your photo again and they look like normal lambskin to me.  But it’s hard to tell in a photo.  Do you have another photo? 

Either way, lamb or pearly lamb, it’s a gorgeous ballet and I would get it if I were you.


----------



## St510

willeyi said:


> By the way, I looked at your photo again and they look like normal lambskin to me.  But it’s hard to tell in a photo.  Do you have another photo?
> 
> Either way, lamb or pearly lamb, it’s a gorgeous ballet and I would get it if I were you.






They are pearly in real life but it’s subtle. Hopefully this mod shot shows it better.


----------



## BigAkoya

St510 said:


> View attachment 3997764
> 
> 
> They are pearly in real life but it’s subtle. Hopefully this mod shot shows it better.



Thank you for the photo.  
They are beautiful and they look great on your feet!  A must keep for sure! 
Now I can’t wait for my SA to text me back Tuesday when she goes to work.  

Gorgeous ballets!


----------



## amary18

KittyKat65 said:


> Thanks.  These are my favorites.  I got them almost 10 years ago and they are so comfortable.


They are stunning! Can you comment on how you keep them looking brand sparkling new?


----------



## KittyKat65

amary18 said:


> They are stunning! Can you comment on how you keep them looking brand sparkling new?


Thank you!  I don't really do anything special to them apart from wiping them down with paper towel before putting them back in the box.  The color is quite forgiving, so scratches hardly show up.


----------



## XCCX

I absolutely love CHANEL flats! In fact, I sold all my flat shoes and kept only CHANEL!

So comfortable!!! But the trick is for me is to go up half or even a full size.. I wear them loose but that’s what makes them work perfectly fine.. trust me ladies!!!

I have 8 already, I’ll attach the most recent purchase now and 2 more are on the way so I’ll post a family photo when they arrive!


----------



## Love Of My Life

I was enamored today at BG with a pair of clear lucite with black faille toe ballet flat..


----------



## XCCX

Most recent additions..

18P beige and ivory quilted flats:


----------



## cathe_kim

My black patent ballet flats that I have on now. They are sooo stiff I had to go up a size and took a while to break in. I got these a couple months ago on sale at NM but only started to really wear them.


----------



## tinsleystyle

Hello ladies - my current Chanel flats have a nude sole (except for the black heel) - does anyone know if the earlier versions (2006 in particular) had an all-black sole? Thanks so much!


----------



## duna

I want to buy my first pair of Chanel ballet flats, but I'm totally clueless on how they fit: are they true to size?? I'm a size 40 usually. TIA


----------



## Love Of My Life

duna said:


> I want to buy my first pair of Chanel ballet flats, but I'm totally clueless on how they fit: are they true to size?? I'm a size 40 usually. TIA



I had to size up. I suggest trying 1/2 size up & go from there.


----------



## BigAkoya

tinsleystyle said:


> Hello ladies - my current Chanel flats have a nude sole (except for the black heel) - does anyone know if the earlier versions (2006 in particular) had an all-black sole? Thanks so much!



What color is your ballet?  I have a lot of ballets and some have beige soles and others have black.   The classic beige ballet with black cap toe has a beige sole.  Most of my ballets have the beige sole except a few, black, red, navy, royal blue.  The lighter ones have a beige sole... pink, silver, ivory, beige patent, pale pink.

The classic beige though is always a beige sole. I have gone through like 4-5  pairs of them over many years and they have been exactly the same for many many years.


----------



## duna

hotshot said:


> I had to size up. I suggest trying 1/2 size up & go from there.



Thanks dear


----------



## ap.

tinsleystyle said:


> Hello ladies - my current Chanel flats have a nude sole (except for the black heel) - does anyone know if the earlier versions (2006 in particular) had an all-black sole? Thanks so much!



I thought the spring/summer flats have the natural leather sole while the fall/winter have the black soles.  I think I was told this by a Chanel SA years ago.


----------



## BigAkoya

apey_grapey said:


> I thought the spring/summer flats have the natural leather sole while the fall/winter have the black soles.  I think I was told this by a Chanel SA years ago.



I don’t think that is correct.  My ivory ballet from spring has a black sole.


----------



## tinsleystyle

willeyi said:


> What color is your ballet?  I have a lot of ballets and some have beige soles and others have black.   The classic beige ballet with black cap toe has a beige sole.  Most of my ballets have the beige sole except a few, black, red, navy, royal blue.  The lighter ones have a beige sole... pink, silver, ivory, beige patent, pale pink.
> 
> The classic beige though is always a beige sole. I have gone through like 4-5  pairs of them over many years and they have been exactly the same for many many years.



Thank you! I have multiple pairs of the classic beige as well, and I love them! Was looking to purchase a pair of pink with black toecaps (from 2006) through a reseller but noticed the soles were black and that gave me pause. According to you, this should not be the case if the lighter ones have lighter soles...


----------



## tinsleystyle

apey_grapey said:


> I thought the spring/summer flats have the natural leather sole while the fall/winter have the black soles.  I think I was told this by a Chanel SA years ago.



Thank you! But does this hold true for the classics with toecaps, please?


----------



## tinsleystyle

willeyi said:


> I don’t think that is correct.  My ivory ballet from spring has a black sole.



Ahhh, so much confusion! The plot thickens...are your ivory flats the classics with toecaps or a solid colour?


----------



## BigAkoya

tinsleystyle said:


> Ahhh, so much confusion! The plot thickens...are your ivory flats the classics with toecaps or a solid colour?



Hi!  It’s ivory with a cap toe.  But.... oooh... here is an anomaly.  I am now wearing my white ballets with black cap toe and they have a black sole.  And this is like my 3rd pair of white ballets so I would remember if they and a beige sole as the white with black cap toe would kind of look odd actually with a beige sole.  

Does your pink one look authentic and does it come with the original box?  I have gone through a lot of pink ballets and thinking now, maybe I had that pair too previously with a black sole.  Is it pale pink or medium pink?  I’ve had many different pink ballets and I do recall way back, I had a medium pink pair that had a black sole... I think.  I loooved that shoe and have a matching bag and I sooo regret not buying a backup pair.  But it was years ago and your shoe is also years ago too so maybe it’s the same shoe.  Mine was a medium carnation pink, smooth lamb, black toe.  It was my favorite ballet of all time... I have been looking for that same pink hue for years but no luck.  

Maybe you got lucky!


----------



## tinsleystyle

willeyi said:


> Hi!  It’s ivory with a cap toe.  But.... oooh... here is an anomaly.  I am now wearing my white ballets with black cap toe and they have a black sole.  And this is like my 3rd pair of white ballets so I would remember if they and a beige sole as the white with black cap toe would kind of look odd actually with a beige sole.
> 
> Does your pink one look authentic and does it come with the original box?  I have gone through a lot of pink ballets and thinking now, maybe I had that pair too previously with a black sole.  Is it pale pink or medium pink?  I’ve had many different pink ballets and I do recall way back, I had a medium pink pair that had a black sole... I think.  I loooved that shoe and have a matching bag and I sooo regret not buying a backup pair.  But it was years ago and your shoe is also years ago too so maybe it’s the same shoe.  Mine was a medium carnation pink, smooth lamb, black toe.  It was my favorite ballet of all time... I have been looking for that same pink hue for years but no luck.
> 
> Maybe you got lucky!



They look authentic and come with the box; I was just thrown because they have a black sole and I have only ever had nude soles. I would say they are a medium pink (not pale) smooth lambskin with black *patent* toecaps. Does this ring a bell? Thanks for your responses!


----------



## BigAkoya

tinsleystyle said:


> They look authentic and come with the box; I was just thrown because they have a black sole and I have only ever had nude soles. I would say they are a medium pink (not pale) smooth lambskin with black *patent* toecaps. Does this ring a bell? Thanks for your responses!



Hi!  Thinking again, I think my pink ones had a beige sole.  I looked on eBay and saw a medium pink one with a black sole which is what made me think now mine did not have a black sole as it is so harsh looking.  You can also check eBay for pink ballet photos and look st the soles which all the ones I saw are beige except for that one. 

If that is the one you are looking at, it looks like the person re-soled the top half of the sole.  You can see the line going across it right above the CC.  They stopped there to preserve the CC.  Also, the sole looks rubber... look at the ridges in the top.  This means the sole will be thicker than an original leather sole which to me, it makes it look frumpy and not feminine. You can see in photo 4 how thick the sole is in a side view.  Look at the tip of the toe in photo 4.  That is really thick for a ballet toe.  

Lastly, if it is the same ballet, you may want to pay attention to the bow.  The owner messed with the bow, and once you take apart the bow, you can Never get it back to the perfect way Chanel did it.  I learned from my first pair.  I messed with it, tried to re-tie it, and forever it looked bad.  I am super picky about the bow that I will not buy a new pair with a messed up bow.  You can never get it back the same.  

If the sole and bow don’t bother you, then I would think it’s authentic but because the owner re-soled it, that is why it is bow all black.  It also looks like the heel has that same rubber material as you can see the ridges.  

I hope this was helpful.  
Good luck to you!

By the way, the retail price was not $898.00 for sure.  This is a classic style and today, it’s only $750.00.  Some of the seasonal ones I’ve bought in recent years can be $825.00 but no way was this pink one in 2006 $898.00. Not to mention Chanel never ends their prices in an “8”.   Just FYI.  The price is fine but she did not pay $898.00 for it, for sure.


----------



## tinsleystyle

tinsleystyle said:


> They look authentic and come with the box; I was just thrown because they have a black sole and I have only ever had nude soles. I would say they are a medium pink (not pale) smooth lambskin with black *patent* toecaps. Does this ring a bell? Thanks for your responses!





willeyi said:


> Hi!  Thinking again, I think my pink ones had a beige sole.  I looked on eBay and saw a medium pink one with a black sole which is what made me think now mine did not have a black sole as it is so harsh looking.  You can also check eBay for pink ballet photos and look st the soles which all the ones I saw are beige except for that one.
> 
> If that is the one you are looking at, it looks like the person re-soled the top half of the sole.  You can see the line going across it right above the CC.  They stopped there to preserve the CC.  Also, the sole looks rubber... look at the ridges in the top.  This means the sole will be thicker than an original leather sole which to me, it makes it look frumpy and not feminine. You can see in photo 4 how thick the sole is in a side view.  Look at the tip of the toe in photo 4.  That is really thick for a ballet toe.
> 
> Lastly, if it is the same ballet, you may want to pay attention to the bow.  The owner messed with the bow, and once you take apart the bow, you can Never get it back to the perfect way Chanel did it.  I learned from my first pair.  I messed with it, tried to re-tie it, and forever it looked bad.  I am super picky about the bow that I will not buy a new pair with a messed up bow.  You can never get it back the same.
> 
> If the sole and bow don’t bother you, then I would think it’s authentic but because the owner re-soled it, that is why it is bow all black.  It also looks like the heel has that same rubber material as you can see the ridges.
> 
> I hope this was helpful.
> Good luck to you!
> 
> By the way, the retail price was not $898.00 for sure.  This is a classic style and today, it’s only $750.00.  Some of the seasonal ones I’ve bought in recent years can be $825.00 but no way was this pink one in 2006 $898.00. Not to mention Chanel never ends their prices in an “8”.   Just FYI.  The price is fine but she did not pay $898.00 for it, for sure.



Thanks so much! I will keep waiting for Chanel to put out their pink pairs (not raspberry!) again, as I much prefer getting them new in-store and not having to have headaches over authenticity, bows (I totally agree with you on this) and frumpy soles (again, agree!). I was so excited when they did pink everything this spring, but unfortunately that didn’t appear to extend to their ballet flats, except for the pearlized pair that is more lilac-y than pink to me (and don’t even get me started on the grosgrain toecap)! Thanks so much for your help and the detective work!


----------



## BigAkoya

tinsleystyle said:


> Thanks so much! I will keep waiting for Chanel to put out their pink pairs (not raspberry!) again, as I much prefer getting them new in-store and not having to have headaches over authenticity, bows (I totally agree with you on this) and frumpy soles (again, agree!). I was so excited when they did pink everything this spring, but unfortunately that didn’t appear to extend to their ballet flats, except for the pearlized pair that is more lilac-y than pink to me (and don’t even get me started on the grosgrain toecap)! Thanks so much for your help and the detective work!



I agree with you on this season’s pink!  I ordered the pearlized pale pink only to find out for me, it looked more like a lilac lavender so I returned it. 

On your comment about the grossgrain captoe... don’t be too worried.  I have grossgrain captoes also and they are quite durable.  I must walk funny because I stub the toe every now and then, and I have scraped badly the leather cap toes.  However, shockingly the grossgrain never look bad which surprises me.  Oh... and I have the slingbacks which are my work horse and my beige ones have a black cap toe (my other colors are leather toe) but no damage at all and I wear those often and in the city too so lots of walking. 

Idea.... if you are dying for a pair of spring summer ballets, how about the white with black cap toe.  I wear them often in the summer with white jeans and love the look.  Just a thought.  

Or you can go wild and get the all orange pair.  It goes great with neutrals and also white, navy/white (goes great with stripes if you like stripes).  I really like that pair too and have been wearing it often.  it’s new for spring summer this season but I hear they sold fast.  No black captoe... all orange with CC stitching. 

Good luck!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

XCCX said:


> Most recent additions..
> 
> 18P beige and ivory quilted flats:
> 
> View attachment 4029702
> View attachment 4029704
> View attachment 4029705



Love the beige! I think I just ordered the same pair. Are they like a camel caviar? I got one of the last 3 pairs in the country in my size at Neiman Marcus, and they should be arriving tomorrow. They must’ve been super popular!


----------



## XCCX

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Love the beige! I think I just ordered the same pair. Are they like a camel caviar? I got one of the last 3 pairs in the country in my size at Neiman Marcus, and they should be arriving tomorrow. They must’ve been super popular!



Hi!

They’re actually calfskin.. quilted calfskin


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

XCCX said:


> Hi!
> 
> They’re actually calfskin.. quilted calfskin



Oh ok! Are they pebbled like caviar? I’m picking mine up this weekend!


----------



## XCCX

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Oh ok! Are they pebbled like caviar? I’m picking mine up this weekend!



No they’re not. Calfskin has a similar look to lambskin but with more durability.


----------



## tinsleystyle

willeyi said:


> I agree with you on this season’s pink!  I ordered the pearlized pale pink only to find out for me, it looked more like a lilac lavender so I returned it.
> 
> On your comment about the grossgrain captoe... don’t be too worried.  I have grossgrain captoes also and they are quite durable.  I must walk funny because I stub the toe every now and then, and I have scraped badly the leather cap toes.  However, shockingly the grossgrain never look bad which surprises me.  Oh... and I have the slingbacks which are my work horse and my beige ones have a black cap toe (my other colors are leather toe) but no damage at all and I wear those often and in the city too so lots of walking.
> 
> Idea.... if you are dying for a pair of spring summer ballets, how about the white with black cap toe.  I wear them often in the summer with white jeans and love the look.  Just a thought.
> 
> Or you can go wild and get the all orange pair.  It goes great with neutrals and also white, navy/white (goes great with stripes if you like stripes).  I really like that pair too and have been wearing it often.  it’s new for spring summer this season but I hear they sold fast.  No black captoe... all orange with CC stitching.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so much for all of this! I will check out the white with black toecaps. I also have my eye on the silver as well...I think they will both pair well with lighter denim for summer. But will still keep my fingers crossed that Chanel brings back the perfect pink...not too dark and not too pale (Goldilocks syndrome....)


----------



## kikirabbit

Has anyone resoled their chanel flats? I have a pair from last year and the soles are quite worn out. I've always resoled my shoes but the soles on these chanel flats seem thinner... would resoling spoil their look?


----------



## BigAkoya

kikirabbit said:


> Has anyone resoled their chanel flats? I have a pair from last year and the soles are quite worn out. I've always resoled my shoes but the soles on these chanel flats seem thinner... would resoling spoil their look?



Hi!  I am not a fan of resoling.  I think it ruins the look of the ballet and makes it look frumpy because the sole and more importantly, the tip of sole will be too thick.  If soles are really that worn out, I would say it’s time for a new pair.  

My opinion is that part of buying a Chanel shoe is that it should look elegant and chic and this includes the heel and sole, the overall look.


----------



## kikirabbit

willeyi said:


> Hi!  I am not a fan of resoling.  I think it ruins the look of the ballet and makes it look frumpy because the sole and more importantly, the tip of sole will be too thick.  If soles are really that worn out, I would say it’s time for a new pair.
> 
> My opinion is that part of buying a Chanel shoe is that it should look elegant and chic and this includes the heel and sole, the overall look.



I know what you mean but the part of me that's trying to be more earth-friendly refuses to give up on it! [emoji23] 

Guess I'll send it to the cobbler anyhow and hope for the best. If it doesn't work out then I can always replace it.


----------



## aksaiyo

kikirabbit said:


> I know what you mean but the part of me that's trying to be more earth-friendly refuses to give up on it! [emoji23]
> 
> Guess I'll send it to the cobbler anyhow and hope for the best. If it doesn't work out then I can always replace it.



I’d love to see pictures of before and after if you’re willing to share them after you’ve sent your pair to the cobblers! 

I’m actually thinking about getting a pair of my black caviar quilted flats zip soles with vibram half soles as well. Currently I have stuck some non-slip rubber stickers on the bottom and they don’t look too bad. My cobbler isn’t the most careful though (they stained my nude patent louboutins a little) so I am a little wary... but this pair is black and caviar so it can’t be too bad, right?


----------



## shazzy99

First night out [emoji7] Pink caviar leather. I always wanted a black pair for my first pair, but these suited my skin tone much more.


----------



## kikirabbit

aksaiyo said:


> I’d love to see pictures of before and after if you’re willing to share them after you’ve sent your pair to the cobblers!
> 
> I’m actually thinking about getting a pair of my black caviar quilted flats zip soles with vibram half soles as well. Currently I have stuck some non-slip rubber stickers on the bottom and they don’t look too bad. My cobbler isn’t the most careful though (they stained my nude patent louboutins a little) so I am a little wary... but this pair is black and caviar so it can’t be too bad, right?


Sure I'll post photos when I get them done! I actually think they will turn out okay... I have had several pairs of ferragamos resoled to the half rubber soles and always had good results.


----------



## DrDDrD

Hey there, planning on buying my first pair of flats...used though because I'm still a student and can't justify paying full price. I'd love your opinion on which one you think is nicer ladies. One is a silver toe, but I'm a bit concerned with the amount of wear on the heel. The other is a kitten heel (not sure whether I love or hate the heel). Or do you think  I should wait for a classic black quilted pair? Thanks in advance for the input guys!


----------



## BigAkoya

DrDDrD said:


> Hey there, planning on buying my first pair of flats...used though because I'm still a student and can't justify paying full price. I'd love your opinion on which one you think is nicer ladies. One is a silver toe, but I'm a bit concerned with the amount of wear on the heel. The other is a kitten heel (not sure whether I love or hate the heel). Or do you think  I should wait for a classic black quilted pair? Thanks in advance for the input guys!
> View attachment 4094044
> View attachment 4094045
> View attachment 4094046
> View attachment 4094047



Hi!  Of the two, I would get the ballet flat with the silver toe and just put on new heels.  The heel looks to be the original heel which means it has not been worn much.  Also, the toe looks good as does the bow (still in perfect shape).  

I have a black with white cap toe and I love it!  It’s so unique and I used to wear it to death.  The silver is a really nice touch and I assume you also wear silver or white metal jewelry.  Non-black cap toes are hard to come by and I like to grab them when they come out because they are so different.  

I purchased the kitten heel back when they first came out.  I have the beige/black toe one and I rarely wear it.  I thought it was cute, but the shoe itself serves no function.  It’s neither here nor there.  When I want a flat, I go for my ballet flats.  When I want a heel, I want more of a heel than the kitten heel and go for my Chanel slingbacks.  

I would suggest if you want a flat, you can get the silver cap one.  Or if you can wait, to me the most functional color is the classic beige/black toe combo.  

If you want a low heel, I would get the chanel slingbacks.  I find that more useful than the kitten. 

I hope that helps in your decision. 
Good luck!

P.S. if this is your first pair of chanel flats, do not mess when the bow.  I got curious once on how they tie the bow so beautiful and took one apart.  It was NEVER the same.  If it does start getting loose, don’t un-do it, just tighten it up again.  The bows on both your shoes are perfect.  If you look at some other ballets, the bows are messed up.  So your bows are perfect and don’t mess with them!  I learned the hard way and want to share that with you.  [emoji1]


----------



## DrDDrD

Thank you so much for this, it was so helpful and detailed!  I'll make sure to keep the bow intact, that was great advice, didn't realise that it could be a problem. Thanks again! 



willeyi said:


> Hi!  Of the two, I would get the ballet flat with the silver toe and just put on new heels.  The heel looks to be the original heel which means it has not been worn much.  Also, the toe looks good as does the bow (still in perfect shape).
> 
> I have a black with white cap toe and I love it!  It’s so unique and I used to wear it to death.  The silver is a really nice touch and I assume you also wear silver or white metal jewelry.  Non-black cap toes are hard to come by and I like to grab them when they come out because they are so different.
> 
> I purchased the kitten heel back when they first came out.  I have the beige/black toe one and I rarely wear it.  I thought it was cute, but the shoe itself serves no function.  It’s neither here nor there.  When I want a flat, I go for my ballet flats.  When I want a heel, I want more of a heel than the kitten heel and go for my Chanel slingbacks.
> 
> I would suggest if you want a flat, you can get the silver cap one.  Or if you can wait, to me the most functional color is the classic beige/black toe combo.
> 
> If you want a low heel, I would get the chanel slingbacks.  I find that more useful than the kitten.
> 
> I hope that helps in your decision.
> Good luck!
> 
> P.S. if this is your first pair of chanel flats, do not mess when the bow.  I got curious once on how they tie the bow so beautiful and took one apart.  It was NEVER the same.  If it does start getting loose, don’t un-do it, just tighten it up again.  The bows on both your shoes are perfect.  If you look at some other ballets, the bows are messed up.  So your bows are perfect and don’t mess with them!  I learned the hard way and want to share that with you.  [emoji1]


----------



## aksaiyo

I got one of my chanel flats zipzoled today! Took in my caviar pair because the beef lambskin is too precious if the cobbler isn’t careful enough. I only got the front zipsoled with vibram, and the heel didn’t really need anything but i’m heard on the heels of my shoes so I bought a sole with a sticker on it already, made of a similar rubber to the vibram and slightly thicker, and cut out and stuck a protective cover on the sole as well! 


It’s not obvious at all.


----------



## kikirabbit

aksaiyo said:


> I got one of my chanel flats zipzoled today! Took in my caviar pair because the beef lambskin is too precious if the cobbler isn’t careful enough. I only got the front zipsoled with vibram, and the heel didn’t really need anything but i’m heard on the heels of my shoes so I bought a sole with a sticker on it already, made of a similar rubber to the vibram and slightly thicker, and cut out and stuck a protective cover on the sole as well!
> View attachment 4096405
> 
> It’s not obvious at all.
> View attachment 4096406
> 
> View attachment 4096407


I just collected my flats from the cobbler too! I had both the front and the heel replaced with vibram. The painting is abit sloppy on the underside but otherwise I'm really pleased with the results. It's given new life to these pair of shoes!

I forgot to take before pictures, but I'd say the effect isn't obvious at all.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## aksaiyo

kikirabbit said:


> I just collected my flats from the cobbler too! I had both the front and the heel replaced with vibram. The painting is abit sloppy on the underside but otherwise I'm really pleased with the results. It's given new life to these pair of shoes!
> 
> I forgot to take before pictures, but I'd say the effect isn't obvious at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116023
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk



They look great! The painting on the heel will likely wear off as you walk anyway, no biggie!


----------



## julia.pa

brought mine to the cobbler too! i‘m getting them back today or tomorrow so i‘m hoping for the best
for some reason it breaks my heart putting something over the actual „real“ sole


----------



## julia.pa

julia.pa said:


> brought mine to the cobbler too! i‘m getting them back today or tomorrow so i‘m hoping for the best
> for some reason it breaks my heart putting something over the actual „real“ sole but we will see! i think it‘s going to make the wear even better though


----------



## Zucnarf

Girls, did your leather flats stretched?
I am between 38 and 38.5
In 38.5 I have small heel slippage


----------



## aksaiyo

Zucnarf said:


> Girls, did your leather flats stretched?
> I am between 38 and 38.5
> In 38.5 I have small heel slippage



I’m assuming you are talking about their leather shoes, and leather does stretch over time (how much, depends on the structure of the shoe and the type of leather). I’d go with the smaller one if you don’t like padding your shoes, especially since you already have slippage in the larger one. The breaking in would not be comfortable, but if you get the larger you would have to pad it and even then it might feel a tad clunky.


----------



## Zucnarf

aksaiyo said:


> I’m assuming you are talking about their leather shoes, and leather does stretch over time (how much, depends on the structure of the shoe and the type of leather). I’d go with the smaller one if you don’t like padding your shoes, especially since you already have slippage in the larger one. The breaking in would not be comfortable, but if you get the larger you would have to pad it and even then it might feel a tad clunky.



Thank you dear!


----------



## julia.pa

i wear mine all the time


----------



## PursePrincess24

Hi everyone. I need some sizing help. I’ve purchased the classic ballerinas in black w/patent toe and feel they are tight in the toe box. They are size 41 as are all my other Chanel shoes (slingbacks w /heel and espadrilles). I had the quilted lambskin ballerinas in 41 and they did not feel tight at all. Wondering if they run differently and I should size up or will the patent toe eventually stretch? TIA!


----------



## pjhm

PursePrincess24 said:


> Hi everyone. I need some sizing help. I’ve purchased the classic ballerinas in black w/patent toe and feel they are tight in the toe box. They are size 41 as are all my other Chanel shoes (slingbacks w /heel and espadrilles). I had the quilted lambskin ballerinas in 41 and they did not feel tight at all. Wondering if they run differently and I should size up or will the patent toe eventually stretch? TIA!


No, I wore Chanel patent ballet flats for years,and recently went in to buy some new ones. I experienced  the same thing you did. I was told that every year Chanel changes the last, but beyond that, the SA could not explain why the toebox was so low, but she recognized it as such. You’ll just have to try on several pairs in longer sizes. I, however, couldn’t find any that fit me. Good luck.


----------



## tbbbjb

Hi!  I am hop by that someone here owns a pair of these gorgeous blue ballerinas and could possibly tell me the name and year.  I have been looking for purchase them for several months now after I saw a fellow TPF member wearing them in a photo.  I need a size 37.  Any help in locating them or at the very least their color or year of manufacture would be greatly appreciated!  I cannot believe I missed out on these gorgeous ballerinas.  Please help a fellow addict [emoji6]


----------



## Tookie24

Does anyone know how to re tie the bow on the ballet flats.  Or at least a trick to tie it so it doesn’t look all sloppy!  My toddler got a hold of an older pair of mine and poof there goes the beautiful bow!!  I am
Heart broken and can’t find any help from on line searches!!!


----------



## BigAkoya

Tookie24 said:


> Does anyone know how to re tie the bow on the ballet flats.  Or at least a trick to tie it so it doesn’t look all sloppy!  My toddler got a hold of an older pair of mine and poof there goes the beautiful bow!!  I am
> Heart broken and can’t find any help from on line searches!!!



Hi!  I replied to your same post in the other thread.  Not possible to get it perfect again.  Oddly enough, I have posted earlier in this thread about “don’t touch the bow” based on my own experience with messing with my bows.  

I’m sorry this happened to you.  Maybe try and live with it or just get a new pair.


----------



## Iluvhaute

I wonder if someone can help me with a fit issue/question.

I just got my first pair of chanel ballet flats and I'm wondering about the size. I normally wear a US 9 in non-designer shoes. In designer shoes I wear a 39  or 39 1/2.

I got the Chanels in 40 since I scoured the forums and everyone says to maybe size up. 

I just got them and they are falling off my feet when I walk - particularly my right foots (it's my smaller foot) but my toes are near the front and I feel like if I went down a size they would be too short.

I think the shoe is cut wide and this may be the issue. If I put on a pair of peds (the little socks) or the foot pads that go in the ball of your foot they fit perfectly.

Should I try to exchange or keep? I just don't know if they will stretch and be basically unwearable.


----------



## BigAkoya

White quilted ballets.


----------



## contributor

kikirabbit said:


> Has anyone resoled their chanel flats? I have a pair from last year and the soles are quite worn out. I've always resoled my shoes but the soles on these chanel flats seem thinner... would resoling spoil their look?


Worn out after 1 year? Thanks for that tip. I was about to buy a pair.


----------



## jess38

erinrose said:


> Oh my gosh I also got the Varina flats last year and so totally regretted them over these beige/black chanels. The Varinas are so uncomfortable! So I ended up picking up these Chanels last week too and love them so much better! Had to post since I have the exact same story


i had to post this cos i have the exact same story too! the varinas are biting onto my feet esp the sides! went to get the beige ballet flats last week and it is so comfy! cannot bear to wear it haha


----------



## julia.pa

contributor said:


> Worn out after 1 year? Thanks for that tip. I was about to buy a pair.



I don‘t think that‘s bad at all? Leather soles wear out quickly, no matter the brand.


----------



## alexvi

I need some help with sizing! I have a 35 golden goose superstars, would a 35 chanel ballet flats fit me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## cdxrayqt

alexvi said:


> I need some help with sizing! I have a 35 golden goose superstars, would a 35 chanel ballet flats fit me? Thanks in advance!


Not likely. Chanel sizing tends to run 1/2 to 1 full size smaller. I wear a 37 in GG and 37.5 in Chanel ballet flats & Chanel slingbacks but a 38 in Chanel espadrilles.


----------



## pjhm

Chanel SAs have told me Chanel changes the last every year, so you really have to try them on to be certain.


----------



## bearcute

Hope im not too late. Just found ballerina chanel is love. Im thorn between black and two tone. But at the end i bought the two tone!! Still thinking about that black tho!


----------



## CoastalCouture

bearcute said:


> Hope im not too late. Just found ballerina chanel is love. Im thorn between black and two tone. But at the end i bought the two tone!! Still thinking about that black tho!



Good choice! Welcome to the world of Chanel Ballet Flats!


----------



## yesenik

bearcute said:


> Hope im not too late. Just found ballerina chanel is love. Im thorn between black and two tone. But at the end i bought the two tone!! Still thinking about that black tho!



You did good ! I have the two tone in few different colors and also the whole black and let me tell you I almost don’t wear the black that much ! Every time I’m going to wear flats even with a black outfit I still want to wear some color ! So you did great !


----------



## bearcute

yesenik said:


> You did good ! I have the two tone in few different colors and also the whole black and let me tell you I almost don’t wear the black that much ! Every time I’m going to wear flats even with a black outfit I still want to wear some color ! So you did great !


Thank you! Im looking forward for mary jane design too which coming in store in march


----------



## duna

bearcute said:


> Hope im not too late. Just found ballerina chanel is love. Im thorn between black and two tone. But at the end i bought the two tone!! Still thinking about that black tho!



These two are my absolute favourites

Can you tell me how they fit? I'm in Europe and wear a size 40, but I've heard that Chanel flats run small, can you enlighten me? TIA


----------



## mularice

bearcute said:


> Hope im not too late. Just found ballerina chanel is love. Im thorn between black and two tone. But at the end i bought the two tone!! Still thinking about that black tho!



Congrats on your first ballerinas!

Those two are my go to classics. I tend to wear the black quilted ones and my black on black patent toe cap ones the most.

However I do love my beige/black two tones!


----------



## bearcute

duna said:


> These two are my absolute favourites
> 
> Can you tell me how they fit? I'm in Europe and wear a size 40, but I've heard that Chanel flats run small, can you enlighten me? TIA


True to size! But i take half size bigger becoz i have wide feet so it is more comfortable on the front. Hope this helps!


----------



## duna

bearcute said:


> True to size! But i take half size bigger becoz i have wide feet so it is more comfortable on the front. Hope this helps!



Thanks a lot, very helpfull!


----------



## Rhl2987

I have the Chanel combat boots in a 40.5 and they fit well and the sling backs in a 40.5 and they’re a little snug. If I got the ballet flats in a 41, would that be too loose for me? I don’t find flats comfortable because they tear up my heels so I definitely don’t want them too tight, but I also don’t want them falling off when I walk. Any thoughts?


----------



## Classy_Sam

So, do you ladies wear the ballet flats/sandals untill they need to be resoled or do you resole them before wearing?
I started to wear my ballet flats already and haven’t done the resoling yet. And my sandals I haven’t worn them yet because I wanted them to be resoled before wearing.  Kinda on the fence here and don’t really know what’s best.


----------



## yesenik

Classy_Sam said:


> my


I wait !! .. I think it’s a crime to kill the shoes before they are dead ! If you know what I mean ! .. wear them!.. enjoy them! and, if they need to be resoled, then go ahead, but don’t take the new shoes to be resole when they are new ! .. as a matter of fact, I do not resole my shoes, I enjoy them , wear them, and let them be! untill they are not good anymore.. but I have ballerinas several years old, and they still look like new ! The key is to take care of them and they will be fine ! No need to take your new shoes and ruin them, before they are ruined ! .. the cobbler will filled your soles even worse than you could ever do it just by wearing them, and then resole them ! But they will never look as delicate as they were originally ! That’s my opinion..


----------



## Classy_Sam

yesenik said:


> I wait !! .. I think it’s a crime to kill the shoes before they are dead ! If you know what I mean ! .. wear them!.. enjoy them! and, if they need to be resoled, then go ahead, but don’t take the new shoes to be resole when they are new ! .. as a matter of fact, I do not resole my shoes, I enjoy them , wear them, and let them be! untill they are not good anymore.. but I have ballerinas several years old, and they still look like new ! The key is to take care of them and they will be fine ! No need to take your new shoes and ruin them, before they are ruined ! .. the cobbler will filled your soles even worse than you could ever do it just by wearing them, and then resole them ! But they will never look as delicate as they were originally ! That’s my opinion..



thank you for your honest opinion. I totally get what you mean! I feel like I need to resole them when they are worn and need to, why do they need resoling when they are brand new, right?!


----------



## yesenik

Exactly! .. What I do with my designer shoes is to clean after every use before storing them, that way, they always look good and you always look presentable, and not like if just walked out of a stable lol .. I never understood why some people will resole the shoes when new ! Do if need it ! That’s my best advice, unless you just want to dispose of them and buy new ones, which is what I do, but I can assure you ! If you take care of them they will last you years and look always good. I also rotate my shoes and I have a shoe closet, but if you don’t just try for the designer shoes to have their own space and never ever store them in the box !! They will get ruined over time !


----------



## Classy_Sam

yesenik said:


> Exactly! .. What I do with my designer shoes is to clean after every use before storing them, that way, they always look good and you always look presentable, and not like if just walked out of a stable lol .. I never understood why some people will resole the shoes when new ! Do if need it ! That’s my best advice, unless you just want to dispose of them and buy new ones, which is what I do, but I can assure you ! If you take care of them they will last you years and look always good. I also rotate my shoes and I have a shoe closet, but if you don’t just try for the designer shoes to have their own space and never ever store them in the box !! They will get ruined over time !



I keep all my designer shoes in their boxes, and clean them and make sure the soles are dry (I live in The Netherlands, rain...) before I store them. I will see how my ballet flats hold up after wearing them a couple of times.


----------



## Princesspinkwardrobe

Don’t mind the pop socks, but I saw these beautiful tweed flats in the Dublin boutique yesterday. The smallest they had was a 36 which was too big for me unfortunately. And I probably didn’t need a fourth pair  How pretty though!


----------



## MNM008

Hi ladies

I got my classic beige-black piece about one month ago and have worn it about 3-4 times.  The surface I walk on tend to have small rocks (e.g. sand, pavement, road) and I noticed that the heel portion (especially the black part) has small dents/ holes in them.  Anyone of you encounter this issue too?  Wonder if I should get the heels resoled....
Thanks!


----------



## yesenik

MNM008 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I got my classic beige-black piece about one month ago and have worn it about 3-4 times.  The surface I walk on tend to have small rocks (e.g. sand, pavement, road) and I noticed that the heel portion (especially the black part) has small dents/ holes in them.  Anyone of you encounter this issue too?  Wonder if I should get the heels resoled....
> Thanks!


It’s normal! Those are all blemishes from all the things you walked on ! So don’t worry it’s totally normal , and please don’t resole them untill they need to be resole ( when they are worn off and spent) but just for those small holes don’t do it, because once the cobbler touch them they never look the same .. I always advise people to not ruin their almost new shoes by doing that ! Just wait untill it’s totally necessary and then go ahead and pray you get an experience cobbler that will do a fine job ! Just enjoy them and don’t worry about that


----------



## BigAkoya

Never thought I would like these denim ones, but my SA said they were super cool.  I love them... very chic and casual.


----------



## MNM008

willeyi said:


> Never thought I would like these denim ones, but my SA said they were super cool.  I love them... very chic and casual.
> 
> View attachment 4848763


Wow this is beautiful ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## MNM008

yesenik said:


> It’s normal! Those are all blemishes from all the things you walked on ! So don’t worry it’s totally normal , and please don’t resole them untill they need to be resole ( when they are worn off and spent) but just for those small holes don’t do it, because once the cobbler touch them they never look the same .. I always advise people to not ruin their almost new shoes by doing that ! Just wait untill it’s totally necessary and then go ahead and pray you get an experience cobbler that will do a fine job ! Just enjoy them and don’t worry about that


Thanks so much for the reply! I appreciate it❤️
May I know how to tell when it is necessary to have it resoled?


----------



## Leyahx34

The classic beige i already have but these are the ones i saw in the dubai boutique at the airport and ended up getting the ivory ones (3) even though they are kinda similar to the classic beige but feel like they are more versatile and can go with a lot more outfits than the classic pair because of the shade


----------



## Leyahx34

also i hate how my foot has stretched my beige ones out so much and the brand new ones look so nice and streamlined


----------



## Leyahx34

MNM008 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I got my classic beige-black piece about one month ago and have worn it about 3-4 times.  The surface I walk on tend to have small rocks (e.g. sand, pavement, road) and I noticed that the heel portion (especially the black part) has small dents/ holes in them.  Anyone of you encounter this issue too?  Wonder if I should get the heels resoled....
> Thanks!



yeah this happens and i can almost feel the tiny rocks indenting into the ballet flats i probably can’t actually feel it rather hear it and know it happening underneath


----------



## mularice

Leyahx34 said:


> also i hate how my foot has stretched my beige ones out so much and the brand new ones look so nice and streamlined


Me too! I have black quilted and the black with patent toe in a B fitting and hateeee how stretched they have gotten. Luckily I started buying C fitting and they stretch much less and look better.
I love the ivory ones you bought!


----------



## bklner2014

Leyahx34 said:


> also i hate how my foot has stretched my beige ones out so much and the brand new ones look so nice and streamlined


Hi, would you mind letting me know how long it's taken for your flats to stretch out? I bought a black pair a few years ago and they perfectly well at the boutique but proved too tight when I took them home (so frustrating!), so I haven't worn them yet, and am wondering if I should just give the pair up...


----------



## Leyahx34

i brought them in december 2018 but didn’t wear them until february for 2 days and they were still so tight i remember wearing them to work and hating them but then summer came and i started to wear them more often first with pop socks and plasters ( to save myself from blisters) for 3/4 days at a time and they must have softened quite quickly because i then more often abroad so i’ve wore them a handful of times but for a full 3/4 days everyday just this summer alone so they definitely do stretch quite quickly because i can’t remember them feeling uncomfortable except those first few days i feel if you start wearing them around more often within 2 months they’d be softer and i also never have them in the box without the stuffing etc so maybe that helped loosen up PS i also brought the wrong size i ended up getting half a size too big because they were tight at the store but now they softened they have a lot more space around the back so they’ve really creased around the back but now the next time i’ve brought a smaller size i haven’t wore those ones yet but i’m hoping they’ll be a better fit with less creasing hope that helps and definitely wear them they’re your chanel flats X


----------



## bklner2014

Leyahx34 said:


> i brought them in december 2018 but didn’t wear them until february for 2 days and they were still so tight i remember wearing them to work and hating them but then summer came and i started to wear them more often first with pop socks and plasters ( to save myself from blisters) for 3/4 days at a time and they must have softened quite quickly because i then more often abroad so i’ve wore them a handful of times but for a full 3/4 days everyday just this summer alone so they definitely do stretch quite quickly because i can’t remember them feeling uncomfortable except those first few days i feel if you start wearing them around more often within 2 months they’d be softer and i also never have them in the box without the stuffing etc so maybe that helped loosen up PS i also brought the wrong size i ended up getting half a size too big because they were tight at the store but now they softened they have a lot more space around the back so they’ve really creased around the back but now the next time i’ve brought a smaller size i haven’t wore those ones yet but i’m hoping they’ll be a better fit with less creasing hope that helps and definitely wear them they’re your chanel flats X


Thank you for taking the time to respond, this is sooo helpful!  I can't believe you were able to tolerate the discomfort for 2 days... my threshold is far lower, but I really should give it a try! It's also helpful to know that the shoes you found tight at the store ended up softening so much that they are now looser, as it'd be something to consider should I decide to buy Chanel shoes again (I am hesitant after this ballet flat purchase...)


----------



## 880

bklner2014 said:


> Hi, would you mind letting me know how long it's taken for your flats to stretch out? I bought a black pair a few years ago and they perfectly well at the boutique but proved too tight when I took them home (so frustrating!), so I haven't worn them yet, and am wondering if I should just give the pair up...


No, they stretch quite a bit.


----------



## bklner2014

@Leyahx34 @880 I took your advice, kept my flats and wore them out for the first time on Sunday. At first the flats were tight but not super uncomfortable. Then as the evening wore on they got soooo painful because my feet probably swelled due to walking and alcohol. I even ended up with blisters too due to the tight fit. But will keep trying... Maybe I will wear them with stockings the next time to minimize the chances of getting blisters.

As an upside, they look sooo pretty! I hope the flats loosen up and become comfortable soon, and may consider getting another pair if it works. Thank you again for your input!


----------



## 880

bklner2014 said:


> @Leyahx34 @880 I took your advice, kept my flats and wore them out for the first time on Sunday. At first the flats were tight but not super uncomfortable. Then as the evening wore on they got soooo painful because my feet probably swelled due to walking and alcohol. I even ended up with blisters too due to the tight fit. But will keep trying... Maybe I will wear them with stockings the next time to minimize the chances of getting blisters.
> 
> As an upside, they look sooo pretty! I hope the flats loosen up and become comfortable soon, and may consider getting another pair if it works. Thank you again for your input!


Oh no! Maybe wear them around the house a bit with a tiny dab of shoe stretch liquid (from the cobbler). Not too much though as it can stain the inside of the shoe. I have a wider foot and only go down a half size. . . older ones made in France IMO are cut larger (37) than the newer ones (37.5) made in Italy.  for espadrilles and some summer Chanel’s, I go up a half size to a 38. I wear a gucci Or tods size 37 loafer And valentino 37.5 flat mule (38 for the cage kitten heel). HTH. Good luck and hope you are not in too much pain!


----------



## bklner2014

880 said:


> Oh no! Maybe wear them around the house a bit with a tiny dab of shoe stretch liquid (from the cobbler). Not too much though as it can stain the inside of the shoe. I have a wider foot and only go down a half size. . . older ones made in France IMO are cut larger (37) than the newer ones (37.5) made in Italy.  for espadrilles and some summer Chanel’s, I go up a half size to a 38. I wear a gucci Or tods size 37 loafer And valentino 37.5 flat mule (38 for the cage kitten heel). HTH. Good luck and hope you are not in too much pain!


Thanks @880 ! It sounds like we are the same shoe size (37?), and I bought size 37 for the Chanel flats. Thank you for the tip on shoe stretch liquid, I actually found a bottle on my shoe shelf so will have to try it! I am more of a FitFlop person due to problematic foot issues, so shoe pain is totally out of my comfort zone.


----------



## LondonHermesLady

shazzy99 said:


> First night out [emoji7] Pink caviar leather. I always wanted a black pair for my first pair, but these suited my skin tone much more.
> View attachment 4080728


Love, love, Chanel ballerina flats in caviar / grained leather. So practical! This pink is amazing. I wish Chanel made more ballerinas in caviar as it's a bit more hard-wearing compared to lambskin...


----------



## FierceW

Hi! I’m looking to buy my first 2 pairs of flats one is quilted and the other is tweed. I’m a US 6 and my Gucci espadrilles are a size 36. I don’t have a place near me to go try any Chanel shoes on unfortunately. Will a 36 be good in the quilted and tweed flats? Thank you!!!!


----------



## axlm

These shoes have very strange sizing, the last seems to be different for each shoe. I ordered 2 pairs. 39.5 & 40 (both beige & black and both regular fit, not C fit), the 39.5 fits bigger than the 40. The 40 is visibly narrower in the entire shoe and with a lower toe box than the 39.5. I have never tried on such a small size 40 and I mostly wear a 39 in designer shoes (even occasionally 38 & 38.5 in non designer). Whereas my black lambskin and patent 40 fits fine, even a bit loose at the back.


----------



## showgratitude

bearcute said:


> Hope im not too late. Just found ballerina chanel is love. Im thorn between black and two tone. But at the end i bought the two tone!! Still thinking about that black tho!


I have both. They are nice and comfy.


----------

